# [LPF] Mopping Up



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2012)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Part 1 Start Date: 4/24/2012
Part 1 End Date: 6/3/2012 (41 days)
Part 2 Start Date: 6/4/2012
Part 2 End Date: 8/23/2012 (81 days)

Players:
Arianna
 _Part 1_
Encounter XP: 1367; Encounter GP: 1800
  total time xp = 615; total time gp = 697
 total xp = 1982; total gp = 2497
4434(start xp) + 1967(Part 1 xp) = 6416; level 4, 6/3/2012
_Part 2_
Encounter XP: 2150; Encounter GP: 2800
  total time xp = 1782; total time gp = 2025
 total xp = 3932; total gp = 4825
6416(start xp + 4825(Part 2 xp) = 10348; level 5, 8/23/2012
Heinrich Schreibersen
 _Part 1_
Encounter XP: 1367; Encounter GP: 1800
  total time xp = 902; total time gp = 1025
 total xp = 2269; total gp = 2825
7737(start xp) + 2269(Part 1 xp) = 10006; level 5, 6/3/2012
_Part 2_
Encounter XP: 2150; Encounter GP: 2800
  total time xp = 2268; total time gp = 2511
 total xp = 4418; total gp = 5311
10006(start xp) + 4481(Part 2 xp) = 14487
 Nimientioquijuil
 _Part 1_
Encounter XP: 1367; Encounter GP: 1800
 total time xp = 615; total time gp = 697
 total xp = 1982; total gp = 2497
4129(start xp) + 1982(Part 1 xp) = 6111; level 4, 6/3/2012
_Part 2_
Encounter XP: 2150; Encounter GP: 2800
  total time xp = 1782; total time gp = 2025
 total xp = 3932; total gp = 4825
6111(start xp) + 3932(Part 2 xp) = 10043; level 5, 8/23/2012
Tonris
 Started 5/13
_Part 1_ 22 days
Encounter XP: 1100; Encounter GP: 1400
  total time xp = 484; total time gp = 550
 total xp = 1584; total gp = 1950
6000(start xp) + 1584(Part 1 xp) = 7584
_Part 2_
Encounter XP: 2150; Encounter GP: 2800
  total time xp = 1782; total time gp = 2025
 total xp = 3932; total gp = 4825
7584(start xp) + 3932(Part 2 xp) = 11516; level 5, 8/23/2012

[sblock=Loot Table]Wand of Summon Monster 3 (2 charges)(450 gp), +1 Ring of Protection (2000 gp), Wand of Create Pit (5 charges)(450 gp), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)[/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them    myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of    the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that  their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved  in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication  with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice      roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because  some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when trying  to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the      DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed   the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure   giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time   XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end    of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal  damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells  prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use   these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or  inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared  casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the  slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go  through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already  rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat     spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]_Part 1_
Spiders (Arianna, Heinrich, Ni): 5/14/12 CR 3 800 xp total/267 xp each
5/21/12 Shocker Lizards: CR 4 1200 xp total/300 xp each
6/2/12 Lizardfolk Squatters: CR 7 3200 xp total/800 xp each, encounter and time gp earned up to this point in gold
6/3/12 added day so that Heinrich can level
_Part 2
_6/8/12 Sentry: CR 4.5 1400 xp total/350 xp each
6/21/12 Welcoming Committee: CR 5, 1600 xp total/400 xp each, 3 alchemist's fire, 4 acid flasks, 2 thunderstone, mw studded leather, mw buckler, mw halfling slingstaff, wand of summon monster 3 (2 charges), +1 ring of protection
7/4/12 The Summoning Chamber: CR 6 2400 xp total/600 xp each, Wand of Create Pit (5 charges), Potion of Cure Light Wounds, MW Light Crossbow, MW Dagger (x2), MW Slingstaff
8/20/12 The Sanctuary: CR 7 3200 xp total/800 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2012)

The offices of Savi Fur Trade, Inc. are busy as all the necessary paperwork and documentation is prepared and finished for the major caravan being prepared at their compound just outside the city. Applicants for everything from wagon drivers to mercenaries, and everything in between, fill the office set aside for that use. Diverse in many ways, the common theme throughout the crowd is a need for money. At the counter, the receptionist gives you a number and tells you that you have about a half hour wait before they will get to you.


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

Ni accepts his number gratefully.  "Ah, 4732 - my lucky number!"  He flashes the receptionist his cheshire cat smile.  "That's a good sign, that is.  Really good, in fact: the last time that number came up was the day before my 57th birthday.  Suffice it to say it was a good year."

Ni shuffles off to find a seat.  Not finding one, he instead takes his perch on the back of his trusty felinephant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 4*



Qik said:


> . . . . . "That's a good sign, that is.  Really good, in fact: the last time that number came up was the day before my 57th birthday.  Suffice it to say it was a good year."
> 
> Ni shuffles off to find a seat.  Not finding one, he instead takes his perch on the back of his trusty felinephant.




Heinrich steps in wondering what number the purple gnome was talking about when he is handed number 4733. he shakes his head at the strange long lived creature.
looking

d 
o
w
n 

t
o

Ni, Heinrich offers his hand in polite greeting.

"guten taug.  Heinrich Schreibersen, at your service."

His accent is thick and easily determined to be from the north.


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

"Gesundheit!" Ni says cheerfully, accepting Heinrich's hand and shaking it with gusto.  "It is a true pleasure to make your acquaintance.  My name is Nimientioquijuil - feel free to truncate that to Ni, if you desire - and this here is Lu," he says, gesturing to the amalgamation of a quadruped with him.  "Here for work, I take it?  It sounds like it will be interesting."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2012)

Arianna approaches this house of furs and sees there is a lot of people around.  Not wanting to spook any of them, she ducks into an alley and leans back upon her tail.  Dismissing Teq, she pulls out her crutches and proceeds with her pretty face shining out from under the cloak hood.  

The receptionist seems just interested in her paperwork, so Arianna takes the paper handed her.  Then quietly she interrupts, "What does this say?"
"4737." 
Now, knowing her number, she looks over the crowd.  Seeing friendly face, she joins him.

"Ni!  So you are looking to do this job too?  Good.  These fur mongers are not going to try taking Lu's coat, are they?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
           Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 15
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion
In hand:[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

"Mademoiselle Arianna!" exclaims Ni warmly.  "It is certainly good to see you.  Yes yes yes, I am here for the work, and no no no," he adds hastily, the worry clearly showing on Lu's face, "the Savi Fur Traders are not pursuing Ni's coat.  Although I wonder what they would pay for it..."  Lu's eyebrows shoot up in alarm. "Relax, Lu ol' boy!  Your coat _would_ grow back, after all.  At least, I _think_ it would...."

Lu does not look convinced.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2012)

_'most peculiar that creature ist'_ thinks Heinrich as he gives _it(?)_ a warm welcoming smile.

Justuring to Arianna and Ni he asks, "Herr Ni und Frauline Arianna, you two haf again work together, Ja?" his accent is thick with the Northlands language.









*OOC:*


hey all, let me know if I need to tone down the accent thing, will ya?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


We seem to run out of available characters. How comfortable are you going with just the three of you?


----------



## Qik (Apr 26, 2012)

Lu returns Heinrich's smile, though he still seems a bit wary of his master's newest money-making scheme.

"Yes yes, myself and Ms. Arianna here have worked together before, we've done several jobs together actually, the first involving zombies, the subsequent involving pets.  Well, one pet, actually, but it was a large one.  But yes, she is the preeminent picture of professionalism."  Ni gives Arianna a wink.  "How about yourself, Heinrich?  Have you worked in the area before?"









*OOC:*


Thanks for asking about the accent, Scott; no worries on my end.  

As for going with just the three of us: I'm fine with it.  Although we're a bit magic heavy, between Ni's summons and Arianna's bonded form, we should be able to handle melee.  And Arianna has us covered on the healing front.  You would of course be in a better position to gauge how doable this adventure is with three, sunshadow, but as long as you don't think we're distinctly overmatched, I'm comfortable with it.  If anything, it'll keep the pace up, and will make me feel less conflicted with taking the extra actions that summoning provides.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

"Don't worry Lu, he is just teasing you again."

"Yes, we have worked together before quite well.  Lu and I do the fighting, and as you will see, Ni does the talking.  He will talk to anything, including bad gers."

[sblock=ooc]Accent, not a problem.

Three is fine.  The last one in the DWI rarely visits, hasn't played in a year, and has only half the hp we do.  He wouldn't survive easily.

Besides, we are a party of four to seven on any given round and only have to split the treasure three ways.  Healing is covered by a dip in cleric and two healing sticks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 4*









*OOC:*


thanks for the reply on the accent. I will try to keep it, but it gets hard after a while. and be forwarned: I only have 15 HP.







Heinrich smiles as he thinks of a long lost land. 

"I live in Venza vith mein onkle vurking as scribe. I learn vizardry from parents. I haf fought against stranch creatures who terrorize this fine _Staldt._ then in after thought he looks to Lu and says, "Not to verry fella, I desire not to fighting to be you."


----------



## Qik (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply on the accent. I will try to keep it, but it gets hard after a while.




Hah!  No pressure on that one.  I play in an all-dwarf game on MythWeavers where we all sport bad (terrible, actually) faux-Scottish accents that come and go based on our posting window.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will keep going for now with 3. The first part is doable with that many, and hopefully by the time we reach the half break, there will be one or two more available.







The interview itself is pretty bland. A brief demonstration of your capabilities, a few basic questions, getting your basic information, and when and where to report to is covered quickly and efficiently by experienced clerks. You are all accepted easily enough and told to report to their Silver Road compound just outside the city in a couple of days time, sooner if you want to make some pocket change helping to prepare the caravan.

The compound is easy to find. Leaving town on the main eastern trade route, you reach Baron's Crossing in an hour or two, where the Silver Road branches off to the northeast. Just across a newly repaired bridge sits a small inn, the Broken Log, that is undergoing it's own renovations, and a short jog up the Silver Road brings you to the compound. Traffic between the Broken Log and the compound is high as many workers seem to enjoy visiting the Broken Log's common room for meals and extended breaks. The compound itself is very busy, as not only is a large collection of wagons and their contents being prepared, but the compound itself is still undergoing massive renovation and construction as the Savi brothers had only recently acquired the ruined estate.









*OOC:*


I will proceed when everyone is at the compound, ready to go.


----------



## Qik (Apr 28, 2012)

Ni spends the journey chatting with his companions if they seem the least bit interested, but even the gregarious gnome can take a hint if the others prefer quiet.  Either way, he enjoys the journey, his first major one into the area immediately outside of Venza, and he seems fascinated by the hustle and bustle of the burgeoning compound.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2012)

Arianna keeps up with the small talk as well.  She nervously keeps her claws in, hidden under the cloak, and the hood drawn quite forward to hide her face from others as she walks along.  It is easier to walk through town and the surroundings with a few _normal_ people with her, but she is still apprehensive.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 4*

edit: oh carp. got the games mixed up. post coming....

Heinrich helps out where he can, but being a scribe leaves him with no real skill in moving and packing, but he helps out with use of prestidigitation and mending.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 28, 2012)

The remainder of the preparations are finished in time, and each of you are given 50 gp and a voucher for a single alchemical item from the Fire and Water Alchemical Shop located on Arcane Row. At one point, Ni hears a familiar voice and turns around to see Gendrew the cook, who apparently will be joining the caravan in order to join his wife who is currently helping the baron out as well.









*OOC:*


Let me know when you are all done with your preparations and ready to head out.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2012)

Exasperated, "Ni!  They gave me another piece of paper.  And this has more squiggles on it than the last one.  What is this?  I understand yellow metals they gave me as Daylily would call them.  But I don't understand squiggly lines.  Merfolk don't use them.  Words are supposed to be said, not hidden in squiggles."


----------



## Qik (Apr 29, 2012)

"Master Gendrew!" exclaims Ni upon recognizing the master chef, "I hope you are well, and that your life has been decidedly imp-less as of late!"  Noticing Lu's excitement upon recognizing the man, Ni leans in to Heinrich and says, "Lu _loves_ Master Gendrew's cooking.  His pasta monster is to die for."  He chuckles to himself at this apparent joke.

Ni places a consoling hand on that of Arianna's.  "I agree with you twelve hundred percent, Mademoiselle Arianna: that's why I try use the amount of words I do, so that they don't end up elsewhere.  But don't fret, here, it just says that you can receive a free alchemical item in exchange for this voucher.  So it's basically a more restricted form of the yellow metals.  Come on, let's go exchange these together, I've been meaning to do some shopping myself, any..." Ni begins to head towards Arcane Row.

[sblock=OOC]Have some shopping to do myself; should get that done today.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2012)

Heinrich takes a moment to asses his inventory and realizes he is in need of travel supplies.









*OOC:*


headed to the pearl.







some time later he returns.









*OOC:*


 game-time mechanic question here. I have some scrolls I wish to translate into his spell book before takeing off. how can this be handled?


----------



## Qik (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ni's all shopped up and ready to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=Learning Spells]*Learning by oneself: (LPF rules)* 

A scroll may be purchased at the Mystic Pearl.  There is a 25% chance that the Mystic Peal does not have the scroll in  stock on a particular day. A scroll may also come from being part of the  earned treasure of an adventure. The spell is then learned by  traditional methods with a spellcraft roll and added to a spell book.
Limit  one spell per calendar, or real life, day. Time is expected to flow at 3  calendar days to one En day for commissioning crafted items, so 1 hour  studying + the hour/level scribing time itself leads to a 1/3 En work  day roughly.
*Writing a New Spell into a Spellbook (PF rules)*

A wizard can also add a spell to his book whenever he encounters one on a  magic scroll or in another wizard's spellbook. No matter what the  spell's source, the wizard must first decipher the magical writing (see  Arcane Magical Writings). Next, he must spend 1 hour studying the spell.  At the end of the hour, he must make a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + spell's level). A wizard who has specialized in a school of spells gains a +2 bonus on the Spellcraft  check if the new spell is from his specialty school. If the check  succeeds, the wizard understands the spell and can copy it into his  spellbook (see Writing a New Spell into a Spellbook).  The process leaves a spellbook that was copied from unharmed, but a  spell successfully copied from a magic scroll disappears from the  parchment.

 Once a wizard understands a new spell, he can record it into his spellbook.
*Time*: The process takes 1 hour per spell level. Cantrips (0 levels spells) take 30 minutes to record.
*Space in the Spellbook*: A spell takes  up one page of the spellbook per spell level. Even a 0-level spell  (cantrip) takes one page. A spellbook has 100 pages.
*Materials and Costs*: The cost for writing a new spell into a spellbook depends on the level of the spell, as noted on *Table: Spell Level and Writing Costs*. Note that a wizard does not have to pay these costs in time or gold for spells he gains for free at each new level. (1st level = 10 gp; 2nd level = 40 gp)


I'm not sure how stringently we are enforcing the cost for materials.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Arianna is ready.

Yes, we are trying to enforce the cost of writing materials too, but that part has been hard to chase down after the fact.

For an "in game" inscription, if the GM desires to set aside time and allow you to sit the hour studying + hour per spell level writing while the other characters are twiddling their thumbs waiting, that can be done too.  

If you hare doing a "during rest, after travel and before bed", you can get one in per in game day. 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]There would have been a couple of days from the initial interview to the time you left, so you could have gotten a couple of scrolls scribed into your book in the midst of your other preparations.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 4*



sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=ooc]There would have been a couple of days from the initial interview to the time you left, so you could have gotten a couple of scrolls scribed into your book in the midst of your other preparations.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


there is the information i needed!







day 1
Heinrich tries to comprehend the poor penmanship of the purchased scroll (fox's cunning dc 17)

day 2
memorize fox's cunning, cast fox's cunning,
; spellcraft check  flaming sphere dc 17

the next day he pulls out a second scroll and tries to comprehend the penned formula, but it escapes him for now.









*OOC:*


 forgot to add the  other +2, but missed by 1 regardless.
****edit****
Please let me know when I can try another time.
David J of the USA


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. Work decided to go crazy on me.







The first part of the journey is uneventful, with the weather cooperating thus far. You see signs of fresh repairs in all of the villages along the road as if it had been slumbering and just woken up to find the world had tried to move on without it. The cooking is good for trail food, though even Gendrew can only do so much while traveling. As you approach the edge of the estates on this side of the Feywood, the road starts to get wilder and signs of civilization farther apart, but aside from scaring off the wild animals, you still don't see much in the way of action. There are others traveling with you that seem to have been hired for the same purpose you are, though of different levels of skill, and it seems likely that when you get to your destination, you will be together with no one else.









*OOC:*


You can rp a bit on the road, with each other or the NPCs, or I can keep moving. Once I have a consensus, I will move on.


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

Ni enjoys the sights of the trail immensely; portal to the other planes though it may be, his home island Illi Esse just doesn't have a lot of room to stretch one's legs, so the sheer experience of traveling for days on end in one direction is novel in and of itself.  Lu also enjoys the trail, roaming as far as magical limitations will allow him to (so: not very far), catching what game he can for Grendew.  Ni talks the master cook's ear off about his craft, being ignorant on the subject himself.

"So, do you have a specialty, Master Gendrew?  A favorite seasoning?  Ingredient?  Temperature?  Cuisine?  It's all very interesting.  I don't have much experience in cooking myself - Lu usually does the gathering when we're on the road and short on food."

[sblock=OOC]No worries, ss.  I'm happy to move on, and just RP a bit along the way, but however the others want to handle it is fine.

Will roll a survival check for Lu's gathering of ingredients for Gendrew.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2012)

Arianna walks along mostly quiet, as Ni can talk enough for three.  Every couple of hours, she stops an summons up a personal rain shower for few seconds, to keep her cloak and skin damp.  This is the furthest she has been from shore, but she tries to not show her apprehension.[sblock=ooc]Fine to move on[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 3, 2012)

Noticing her distress, Ni tries to animate water droplets into minuscule elementals for Arianna as often as he can.











[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2012)

Heinrick proves his handiness when the first campfire is needed. He stops the flint and steel method and points his finger to produce a jet of fire to ignite the wood. What follows is most peculiar as the flames from the campfire seem to engulf him momentarily and he acts as if it was as pleasant as soft sheets on a clean bed.

Actions: fire jet (su) to light the fire
fire supremacy (su) to warm the chill off his bones









*OOC:*


now that H. is done showing off, lets move on!


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

You pass into the wild regions of the Silver Road that surround the Feywood. The mile long stretch through the Feywood is strange. Nothing about the place seems quite right, and you feel like you are being watched the whole time. All in all, you can see why the locals tend to avoid it. Reaching the estates that sit on the western flank of Tritower, you run into storms and get rained on for the last few days before Tritower. By the time you reach there, everyone but the mermaid is thoroughly soaked, and really looking forward to a dry bed and dry clothes. All three of you manage to make a minor name for yourself as you provide extra aid to the caravan and the villages you pass through on your journey. 

After several days in Tritower where many wagons leave the caravan, a few others join, and everyone relaxes (including Arianna, who is greeted warmly by the local mermaids and asked to tell the story of the trip again and again; it's not very often they get reliable 1st hand accounts from their own kind), the caravan once more heads out, this time straight east, into the Baronies, straight toward Gist. After another several weeks of travel through sparsely populated lands, where you think even a single wagon on the road would cause a stir in the villages that still struggle to survive along it, you at long last reach the Barony of the Lost Hills, once a major mining region, now no more than a run down shadow of it's past self out in the middle of nowhere that has been forgotten by much of the rest of the world. Lord Maskon, the current baron, had feared that it would remain that way, but the push by outside forces to reopen the Silver Road has given his land a new life. Sitting about halfway between Tritower and Gist, in the foothills of the northern Baronies, Lord Maskon and the merchants who seek to benefit from an active overland link between Gist and Venza have found in each other a strong ally, and each hope that the alliance will result in a renewed economic strength in a region that even without the mines has vast reaches of forest and other natural resources.

Your presence, along with the other mercenaries who signed on, is just one of many visible signs of that presence. Your job is to clean up the outlying areas that Lord Maskon claims, but have been taken over by squatters, bandits, wildlife, and other ne'er-do-wells. After a rest in the main town of the barony, Silverton, during which time you are invited to a private meal with Gendrew and his lovely wife, Andolyn, a high level mage who seems to be doing some investigations of her own, you are sent to the area of a collapsed mine that still has a guard tower standing and charged with cleaning it out. Andolyn asks you to keep an eye out for anything particularly unusual or ancient looking.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

The tower you have been asked to cleanse sits on the top of a hill overlooking a small valley. The valley still contains the signs of a road that once traveled past the tower to the mine entrance, but nature has taken back any other signs of human activity in the area aside from the single remaining dilapidated tower. One of the corners of the square four story tower has completely collapsed, making the scene even more desolate looking. It looks like it's easy enough to approach without being noticed, but aside from reports that the tower is definitely inhabited by something, you have no further intel.









*OOC:*


Now that you are at the adventure site, how do you want to proceed, and do you have any questions thus far?


----------



## Qik (May 3, 2012)

Throughout the journey, Ni takes any and all opportunities to discuss the plight of the Lost Hills with whomever he can.  In addition to just indulging his general chattiness, Ni looks to learn what he can about the area, its problems, and those who may be responsible for them, hoping to get a better idea of the size of the problems they face.  Although his own knowledge of the area is limited, he manages his usual success in gleaning information from others.  "It's my looks," he confides to the party one evening.  "I've got a face that people can trust.  Or at least, that's what my mum always said."

Ni seems a bit unusually wary in the presence of Lady Andolyn, who in their first meeting struck him as an imposing figure, but he readily promises to keep an eye out for anything fitting her general description.  As the group arrives at the tower, Ni sends Lu in to have a look.

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy to Gather Information on bandits and other threats in the Lost Hills, and Knowledge (Local) about malcontents in the area.

Ni'll send Lu in to investigate the tower.  We'll see what Lu can see while staying within 100 ft of Ni; might opt to have him go further if there isn't much to be seen there.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

As the wagon enters the Baronies, Heinrich becomes strangely . . . . . quiet . . . . . reserved . . . . almost like he is *hiding *. . . . very very odd, given that his accent is similar to the locals.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

Arianna quietly casts mage armor upon herself as Lu starts sneaking away.  She has her pointy stick ready and is waiting for Lu to yelp that he needs help.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
           Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand:longspear[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 5, 2012)

Ni can easily get close enough for Lu to investigate the opening in the tower. After climbing a pile of rubble (there was no opening originally), he finds an open space with a single room with a single opening in the very middle of the tower. The space is filled with debris, corpses of animals, and spider webs. Lu is able to see that one of the webs in the corner still has an occupant, a large spider, and that several other webs show signs of significant movement as well.


----------



## Qik (May 5, 2012)

Lu sneaks back to his master and reports what he's seen.  Ni mulls it over.  "Well, looks like we'll have to deal with this spider-thingee-chap, and that he might have friends.  I'll call up one of my own."

[sblock=OOC]Question: was the spider Lu spotted located off the ground in a corner, or on the ground?  Will make a difference in terms of what I summon.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

Anticipating spiders off the ground, Arianna slings her spear, draws and loads her speargun.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
           Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand:MW Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2012)

"I bring _feuer_ to _das spinnen_"


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


We're going to try this first floor without a map because my work schedule is being annoying right now.







The square room is roughly 40 feet a side, with the south east corner missing a good 15 feet of wall in either direction. The center space turns out to be a stairwell with stairs going up and down, and is about 20 feet wide, leaving a 30' space between it and the outer wall in all directions. The giant spider is in the northeast corner and was sitting on webs about halfway up the 10' tall space, but looked ready to move quickly as soon as prey entered the room. The majority of the room is filled with debris from the collapsed wall, animal corpses, old webs, and the remains of whatever beds, chests, and other basic furniture that makes it appear to have been a barracks originally.


----------



## Qik (May 6, 2012)

Ni continues his mull, then seems to have determined his plan of attack.  He pats Lu on the head generously, then passes his cape over him; when its gone, only a pair of weathered wooden chairs remain, leaning against each other, stridently out of place.  Apparently unconcerned by their presence, Ni moves to one side, kneels, and places his hands on the dirt.  He mumbles a stream of guttural words that crescendos as he stands.  The dirt surprisingly rises with him, forming itself into the shape of a small figure about Ni's height.  Ni speaks a few words to the creature, which nods in apparent understanding, and the Ni turns to the others.  "Wir gehen!"

[sblock=OOC]Ni'll dismiss Lu, and then summon a small earth elemental (stats factoring in Augment Summoning included below).  We should be close enough that we can move into the tower in a single round.  Ni'll stay south, but within 30' of the spider, with the elemental moving north to head off the spider, but ~10' away from the web so that the spider has to come down onto the floor to attack it.  I'll refrain from rolling here since I'm not sure who has initiative.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (0/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2012)

Arianna will move to a southern vantage point outside the building looking in and take a shot at the icky spider with her speargun.
[sblock=ooc]Dismissing an eidolon is a standard action. Sorry. At least Arianna will be the first visible annoyance.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
            Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 34 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand:MW Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I know.  Since we hadn't yet said we'd entered the space, I figured I could dismiss, then summon, then we all could enter.  If Arianna can't wait though, that's fine by me...[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Oops! Since he described a map, I was thinking in rounds.  She would wait for Ni to be ready.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 6, 2012)

*GM:*  As soon as Arianna fires, formal combat rounds would begin. Right now, the spider knows someone is there, but is content to wait for it to enter it's lair before pouncing on it. I'm waiting to see what Heinrich wants to do before proceeding.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2012)

Heinrich is suddenly stirred into action seeing Arianna move past him. He follows, positions himself next to her and points his finger for a searing blast of fire to jet forth to the big nasty arachnid.

"_Das spinnen_, vei _das spinnen_ to be there. I hate _das spinnen_"

Action: fire jet Reflex 1/2 dc 16
[sblock=flame jett]
Attack: Auto hit 
Damage: 1d6+2(fire), Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg* (DC 16) 
 or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg* 

(Creatures that catch fire can avoid this damage by taking a full-round action
  to extinguish the flames by making a DC 15 Reflex save.      Rolling on the 
 ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature 
 with water automatically extinguishes the flame.) 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 7, 2012)

The spider is mildly annoyed when first the spear gun, and then as it's trying to pull back around the corner, the flame jet, but it still seems largely unhurt as it prepares to pull back into the tower depths.

[sblock=Round 1]





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. I will fill in the combat information as I can.


----------



## Qik (May 7, 2012)

Ni moves further into the tower, grunting out instructions to the elemental in its native language as he does so.  The earthen creature bounds forward at Ni's words, throwing itself at the spider shoulder first.

Fast on his heels, Ni conjures a small dart of acid and hurls it at the spider.  He winks at Heinrich.  "Ist gut!"

[sblock=Actions]Elemental charges to D7, attacks with Power Attack: attack +10 (+8 base, +2 charge, +1 earth mastery, -1 power attack), damage 1d6+11 (+7 base, +3 power attack, +1 earth mastery)

Ni moves to H9, casts acid splash, attacks spider (did not include any potential cover penalties).[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (0/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17) **-2 from Charge for 1 round**
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+7)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

Arianna drops her speargun after that pitiful shot, follows the elemental in while drawing her longspear.  She aims high over the elemental, poking at the spider.

[sblock=actions]free drop speargun, single move to E8, poke with spear.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 34 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand:MW Longspear[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 9, 2012)

Arianna moves in only to find a dead corpse of a spider. However, as she enters, she notices that a bunch of small spiders have kind of gathered together, and are looking for lunch. The swarm moves toward her, engulfing her as hundreds of spiders crawl over her wet suit.






        *GM:*  The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2012)

"Ew Ewe Ewwe!"  Arianna moves away from the spiders back towards the entrance (j7) where she fishes out a flask of acid from her scarf.


----------



## Qik (May 9, 2012)

"Oh my my my!" exclaims Ni at the appearance of the spider swarm.  Clucking his tongue, he conjures another small orb of acid, which he hurls into the fray, and then puts a few steps between himself and the swarm.  The earth elemental swats ineffectually at the creatures.

Ni looks to Heinrich.  "Got any more of those flames up your sleeves, Herr Heinrich?"

[sblock=OOC]Ni: attack with Acid Splash, move to J9.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (0/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+7)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

Heinrich smiles impishly as he moves 15 feet to the southwest (J,8) and another jet of searing heat shoots out of his hand.


Action: fire jet Reflex 1/2 dc 16

his smile flips to a frown when the HTU* count becomes a lower then preferred output.

*Heinrich thermal units - similar to BTU's


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

Despite the damage done by Ni and Heinrich, more spiders keep coming out of the debris and joining the now fully developed and organized swarm, which advances to Ni, almost covering him entirely, but still only able to do a minor amount of damage.

[sblock=Round 3]





Arriana 25(20)/25(20)
Heinrich 18/18
Ni 23/23

Swarm 6 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2012)

Arianna aims and waits for Ni to jump out of the swarm like she did.  Once he does, she throws her flask of acid that was meant for sewer rats.  Her luck with spiders is just as good as with rats.  (splash hit G8 approximately)

[sblock=actions]moving to J10 (was j8 but Ni was there) so as to not overthrow and hit Heinrich, std ready to throw flask of acid.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 34 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: Flask of Acid, unweilded longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Proper post soon, but just wanted to note that Ni moved to J9, and Heinrich to J8.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Oops, missed that. It's been a long day. I'll get a corrected map up.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 11, 2012)

Ni scoots behind Heinrich, out of the tower, and swings around to toss another acid orb at the swarm.  In his hurry to put some space between himself and the spiders, Ni fails to get a good shot off, and the orb zings wildly into the dilapidated stairwell.

[sblock=OOC]No worries, ss.

Move to I11, attack with Acid Splash.  Also, do I still need to make a save (Fort?)?  You had mentioned it before editing the map, but I don't see the text now.  I'll roll one, presuming a Fort, just in case.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (0/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+7)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, you don't need a fort save. The swarm was unable to reach you.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll give Heinrich another couple days to post, as I know weekend posting is hard for many, and let Arianna adjust her action to reflect the corrected map.







[sblock=Tonris]You were part of an earlier group of mercs hired to help clean up the Barony of the Lost Hills for Lord Maskon. Having arrived back in Silverton after a quick and easy job cleaning up some would be bandits on a ruined farm, you hear that another batch of mercs have arrived, and one of them, a crazy little gnome, apparently hails from the same place you do. 









*OOC:*


I'll try to look over your sheet today and hopefully this current combat won't last too much longer, and I can have you join the group. Until then, if you have questions about the area, feel to rp them; there are plenty of npcs around that can answer them.





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=Tonris]Tonris starts exploring the area, talking to the people around town trying to get a feel for what this town is like. At one point he makes a stop at one of the centers of learning in this town, a library, school or other such establishment in order to do some research into the history of the town. All this so that he can get a feel for what has transpired here since the closing of trade between Venza and this area.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=Readjusted]Arianna throws the acid flask, misses, hits H8 doing 1 splash to the swarm, and then backs up to J2.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 4*

Heinrich moves to (H,10) and casts burning hands. flames jet forth and engulf H,9, G,8 - I,8 and G,7 - I, 7.

[sblock= spell data]
School evoc [fire]
damage=5d4
reflex 1/2 dc 18
relevent feats:
Spell Focus [Evocation] (Wizard 1): +1 Bonus to DC of Evocation Spells
Gtr Spell Focus [Evocation] (Human): +1 Bonus to DC of Evocation Spells
(Stacks with Spell Focus)
Elemental Focus [Fire] (Level 1): +1 Bonus to DC of 'Fire' Spells

relevent trait: gifted adept- +1 level with burning hands

i have been waiting for an opportunity to use this!
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 14, 2012)

[sblock=Tonris]The history is easily acquired. In the not so distant past, the barony was quite prosperous with its mines producing lots of rare ores that folks in Gist were eager to buy. When the Silver Road opened, and the Venzan market opened up, it looked like things could only go up, and they did, for a generation, but underneath the success was a unspoken concern. The mines were running out, and a new commodity would be needed to replace the ore; there was hope that the Silver Road would keep commerce going long enough to establish a new commodity or service that would keep bringing in the money, but it was not to be. The family that controlled the Silver Road collapsed, and with them, any hopes of finding a sustainable future. A lot of folks left, but a lot of folks stayed, due to loyalty or an inability to move. They were able to sustain the core of the barony with what little trade they could still muster with Gist, but the outlying areas were left to slowly decay. A few years ago, the old baron finally died after years of decaying at the same rate the barony was, too lost in his own misery to change course. His son has sought to correct that course, however, and has sought ways to once more increase trade to Gist, and even reopen the road to Venza, where the wood from the barony commands a high price as good ship wood. His patience finally paid off when he was approached by one of the remaining branches of the family that originally built the Silver Road. An alliance was sought to rebuild the road not as the domain of a single family, but as the property of all who lived along it. That alliance was eagerly accepted, and thus you and many other mercs now find yourself here helping to cleanup the cobwebs that have built up around the edges of the barony.

 At some point, you are summoned by one of Lord Maskon's men for a new opportunity. A small group of mercs is cleaning out a small tower to the east, and is a bit shorthanded. You are sent to reinforce them, and show up just in time to see one of them blast a spider swarm to bits.[/sblock]

The swarm goes up in a giant ball of foul smelling seared flesh and smoke as hundreds of itty bity spiders drop to the ground dead. Those that survive scatter to the shadows, their desire for lunch no longer able to overcome their desire to live. As you watch them scatter, you hear a noise behind you, and see a single human walking up, a small reptile at his feet trying hard to keep up.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Spiders CR 3 800 xp total/267 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 14, 2012)

Tonris watches in admiration as the mage works his spell on the spiders. He notices there is a rather unusual looking creature amongst their group as well as a small Gnome. 'I wonder if that is the Gnome I heard about... the one from Illi Esse?' he thinks to himself as he walks towards the group he turns towards the small lizard and says "Keep up Rex we don't have all day you know." to which he gets a nasty hiss from the small lizard like creature, though the creature does hasten its movement so as to keep up with the man. After a short while he arrives at where the group of three individuals and says "Well hello there. My name is Tonris, and I was told you could use an extra hand or two in dealing with what you are working on?"

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 26 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2012)

The mage, whose hair is as red as the flames that jetted from his hands, turns to the two and asks, "Wer hat Sie? Who to us you be sent?" His thick accent and sentence syntax show him as a native of the landonal baronies.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 14, 2012)

"Huh... Well, you are an inquisitive fellow. Suffice it to say I was sent here by one of the Baron's men. He wanted me to help you out or some such like that. Truth be told I had heard of your little group I think. I kind of was interested in finding you, assuming you are who I had heard about that is." He turns his attention from Heinrich and looks at the Gnome saying in a dialect of Gnomish that is unique to the Isle of Illi Esse "I was hoping to find a gnome here. Tell me are you perhaps, possibly, maybe, perchance from the Isle of Illi Esse? If so when did you leave, and how long have you been in this area? I only just arrived in Venza a few weeks ago, and got sent here as one of my first jobs in the area. What brings you here?" he says all this in the usual out of breath manner typical of gnomes, and with surprising fluency for a human. All the while the little reptile walks up to Arianna and starts looking at her inquisitively trying to figure out exactly what she happens to be.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 26 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock][sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 14, 2012)

Although he initially shares Heinrich's suspicion, Tonris' knowledge of their situation convinces Ni that he is who he says he is.  His eyes widen when Tonris speaks his mother tongue, and inquiries about his homeland.  He responds in Common, though, so as not to estrange his friends.

"Why, yesyesyes, I am from the Isle of a Thousand Doors!  How curious and interesting and coincidental and such to meet another Essen."

"Now who's inquisitive!?"  Ni looks around, taking in their dilapidated surroundings, and says, "Unfortunately, I do not find the present setting to be conducive to a proper summarization.  Suffice it to say I am fairly new to the southern continent myself.  As to why I am here..." Ni breaks out into his familiar Cheshire Cat smile.  "Why, curiosity, of course."

"Now, shall we see what we can see while we can see it?"  Ni grunts out a few words in Terran, and the earth elemental rushes up the stairs.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Ni would be glad to chat Tonris' ear off, but even he can see that now is not the best time to become properly acquainted.  

Ni'll ask the earth elemental to have a quick peek upstairs and hurry back down and report.  Should be able to glean at least a bit of information before the creature unsummons.[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (0/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+7)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

Heinrich is ready with another fire jet - just in case


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2012)

The staircase goes both up and down. Going up to the second floor, the earth elemental discovers one large room with several smaller side rooms. Inhabitants on this floor appear to be a few large lizards and a decent sized bat colony.


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2012)

"Ugh, bats," grumbles Ni.  "Maybe I'll try to talk them down from us.  Do we have time to check the downstairs?" he asks the elemental in its native language.

[sblock=OOC]Elemental had 3 minutes in total, I'm sure we've burned at least one of those, probably two.  It'd be nice to get a peek downstairs before it vanishes.

Not trying to drag this out, but hey, he's here, might as well use him.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental (1.5ish/3 min)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+7)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2012)

Going downstairs, the elemental finds that where you would expect an opening of the staircase, there is a plug of smooth, black, obsidian like stone with a strange blood red geometric symbol inscribed on it's surface. The stairs do not continue down any further.


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2012)

Ni pats the elemental on the shoulder and says, "Thanks, friend," before waving his hand in front of the creature's face.  As it passes by, the elemental reverts to inanimate dirt, piling up lifelessly on the floor.  Ni dusts his hands off and says, "What say we go check out this big black stone thing, hmm?  I could use a break before we fight off more critters.  Besides, I've seen a lot of interesting things back home - you know the drill, Tonris - so perhaps this'll strike the ol' chord and jog the ol' memories."

If no one objects, Ni makes his way down the stairs and starts looking over the stone, seeing if it reminds him of any familiar magical objects, or if he can recognize the origin of the symbol on the stone.  As he examines the object, he mutters helpful incantations to himself.

[sblock=OOC]Know (Arcana) to see if he knows anything about the stone's function, etc, and Linguistics to see if the red rune comes from a known language.  Throwing in Know (Planes) for good measure.  Ni'll cast Guidance for all skill checks.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: None

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 16, 2012)

Tonris follows Ni down the steps to see what is to be seen. Also attempting to analyze the composition of the Rock, as well as whether it has any magical energies in it.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Detect Magic first off, then analyze the rock face using the following skills:

Knowledge Arcana
Knowledge History
Knowledge Planes
Linguistics
Spellcraft (in case Detect Magic turns anything up)
and Use Magic Device (just for chucks)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2012)

Arianna tries to silently stands guard in the stairwell to keep anything from coming down behind them.  But her tail managed to knock a few rocks loose that tumble and rattle down each stair as they go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

[analyze red rune] (is it blood?)

Heinrich walks down the steps to look at the stone, trying to ascertain the substance of the rune. He is pelted by a number of pebbles on the back of his robe before he decides to move.









*OOC:*


lookee lookee! a natural 20!!


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 17, 2012)

The rune appears to be blood that was somehow etched into and embedded in the otherwise perfectly smooth black surface. There does appear to be some kind of magic on the stone that lets in serve as a door with the right spell for a "key", but what that "key" might be is not known to you. It occurs to you that there is someone in Silverton who would have a better chance of knowing. Arianna is able to determine that the rune seems to more of a religious symbol than an arcane one, though what it might symbolize she can't quite put a finger on, other than that it's very, very old.


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2012)

"Oh well, looks like we'll have to set this mystery on the shelf for the time being," sighs Ni, his gnomish curiosity tugging hard.  "At least we have something to report to Lady Andolyn," he says with a wink.

"Now then - on to the bats?"  He digs out a vial of Alchemist's Fire and tosses it lightly in his hand as he mutters a lucky incantation.

[sblock=Actions]Will draw a flask of Alchemist's Fire and cast Guidance on himself.

He'll be sure to let someone (Arianna) go upstairs first.  When he gets to the second floor, he'll do his best to avoid the front line.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: None

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2012)

"I'll go first, but I am all out of acid or liquid fire."  Arianna takes lead going up the stairs, speargun loaded and in hand.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 34 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

Heinrich conveys what he ascertains of the rune.



> The rune appears to be blood that was somehow etched into and embedded in the otherwise perfectly smooth black surface. There does appear to be some kind of magic on the stone that lets in serve as a door with the right spell for a "key", but what that "key" might be is not known to you. It occurs to you that there is someone in Silverton who would have a better chance of knowing




he then follows third in line


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 18, 2012)

Tonris satisfied to take up the rear of the pack follows the others up the stairs with Rex in tow. He however does find it interesting that Ni is more interested in fighting the bats than the lizards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 a quick reminder: I am in Kansas City for the weekend


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 18, 2012)

Sneaking quietly up the stairs, Arianna discovers that there is just enough of the floor left to exit the staircase. The rest has crumbled away with the remainder of the tower corner.

[sblock=Round 1]






 Arriana 25(20)/25(20)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 18/18
 Ni 23/23
Tonris 30/30

 Shocker Lizards DC 26 Perception check to notice moving about as you come up the stairs[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. You are not yet aware of the fact that the shocker lizards are aware of you.


----------



## Qik (May 18, 2012)

Ni comes up the stairs cautiously, both for the dilapidated condition of the tower and for the as-yet unseen cornucopia of dangerous animals they'd been warned of.  Palming his flask, he says, "I have an extra of these, Lady Arianna, which you're most welcome to make use of, if you'd like, of course, of course."  Looking around nervously, he waits for Arianna to continue forward.

[sblock=OOC]Arianna is welcome to one of Ni's flasks if she'd like; he still has yet another on the currently-unsummoned Lu.

Holding position until Arianna makes her move.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: None

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

Arianna moves in (I4), sees a couple little lizards.  Recognizing them as shockers, she lets her speargun bolt fly.   "Shocker lizards against the wall.  Favorite pets of storm wizards."

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 20, 2012)

Tonris enters the room assuming his allies allow him to. Once inside he attempts to locate the shocker lizards that Arianna seems to have noticed. Unfortunately he doesn't seem to notice them off the bat.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 26 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 20, 2012)

As Arianna shouts out her warning and Tonris comes around the corner, they both see a large pool of water where the floor has sunk in, as well as the shocker lizards. Unfortunately, the lizards knew someone was coming and started moving as soon as Arianna appeared. When Tonris appears, but before the compy can catch up, they release a surge of electricity that fills most of the room with miniature crackling lightning bolts.

[sblock=Round 2]





 Arianna 25(20)/25(20)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 18/18
 Ni 23/23
Tonris 30/30

 Shocker Lizards
Green 6 damage
Yellow[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. I need DC 12 Reflex saves from Arianna and Tonris. If you fail, take 15 points of damage, if you succeed, take 7. Ni and Heinrich can take a standard action from round 1 if they wish in addition to the move action I had them take to simplify the map updating.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 20, 2012)

just as Arianna shouts out her warning a cascade of lightning showers the room, Tonris reacts trying to get out of the way of several of the lightning bolts meanwhile Rex scrambles to try to hide behind Tonris' much larger body so as to avoid getting hit by the lightning... Tonris manages to evade the worst of the lightning bolts, meanwhile Rex is more than capable of staying in step behind Tonris and thus staying out of the blast zone of all of the lightning bolts. Tonris was caught by surprise but being quick to react to such things he swings back and begins weaving and chanting a spell that is sure to catch one of the shocker lizards off guard.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save
Standard: Cast Ear Piercing Scream on nearest Shocker Lizard Requires a Fortitude Save with a DC of 15 in order to negate Daze Effect and to take half damage. Otherwise the Shocker Lizard will be dazed for 1 round and will take the full 2d6 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 19 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

Arianna drops the speargun, draws her longspear and jabs the lizard in the side.  "Now you know how they get their name!"[sblock=actions]Evasion and saved=no damage, free drop speargun, move draw longspear, std hit[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+4
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Doh, forgot to take my action. Amending my post on the previous page to include actions for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 20, 2012)

*Ni - Round 1*

"Oh brother!" yells Ni.  "Shocking lizards!  What's next - smoldering turtles!?"

Hoping he's wrong about the smoldering turtles, Ni waves his hand in a complex gesture and then whistles; as if on cue, several dust piles in the room coalesce into winged creatures.  The bird-forms lay into the lizards.

[sblock=OOC]Summon Monster II from the SM I list: 1d3+1 (+1 from Superior Summoning), so 2+1=3 celestial eagles.  Summon them to I2, G2, and G1.  Eagles will be 5 feet off the ground so as to avoid being in the water.

Eagles at I2 and G2 get +2 attack from flanking.

Ugh.  I do apologize for the copious amount of dice rolls, but unfortunately it's not something I can avoid.  I'm assuming this was round 1, and I have another action in round 2 - I'll do that in a separate post in an effort to clarify things a bit.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 3 celestial eagles (with augment summoning)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Qik (May 20, 2012)

*Ni - Round 2*

The eagles continue to lay into the (yellow) lizard, moving on to its companion only when the first has fallen.  For his part, Ni remains at the edge of the stairwell, hoping to avoid the electricity-carrying water.

[sblock=OOC]Another full attack by the eagles.  I'll hold Ni's action to see the results of the lizards' attacks.

If they down the yellow lizard, Eagles' G1 and G2 will 5' step and go for the green lizard.

Going to roll in Invisible Castle this time to avoid the profusion of rolls.

Eagle at I2: 1d20+5=11, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+5=15, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+5=8, 1d4+2=4
Eagle at G2: 1d20+5=7, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+5=23, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+5=19, 1d4+2=6
Eagle at G1: 1d20+3=4, 1d4+2=5, 1d20+3=8, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+3=9, 1d4+2=6

Boy did that last sucker bork it.  

For the record, I'd be glad to resolve Ni's summons' attacks for you if you want to provide the creature's AC.  I'm happy either way, I'd just like to avoid being a pain in the [MENTION=40136]SS[/MENTION] as much as possible.  [/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 3 celestial eagles (with augment summoning)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


back from Kansas City!!






heinrich does not like the close quarters of this fight, but putting on a brave face he moves to a tactical position.

[action] move as standard action: south east 5 feet, south 10  feet, west 10 feet to J,10


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Scott, as far as I can tell the square J-10 doesn't exist and even if it did, there would be no way to get to it from where our characters entered the map... At least not without going back down the stairs and exiting the tower entirely...


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


The black square is where the floor has dropped away as the wall fell.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Since he described the move, his move should have put him at J3.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2012)

Between Ni's eagles and Tonris' spell, the lizards don't stand a chance, and both of them go down before they even know they're dead. There doesn't appear to be much else of interest in the room aside from a few animal carcasses.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Shocker Lizards CR 4 1200 xp total/300 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2012)

Arianna will do a thorough search of the pool of water for trinkets. (take20=32) She also remembers her other job.  "Was anyone hurt by that?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 22, 2012)

"Ugh, yeah I took a rather big blast of lightning right here..." Tonris says indicating his chest region. He did appear to be slightly singed in that general area. And Rex was hopping from foot to foot squeaking concern for his friend.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 19 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

Concentrating on his Jacob's organ, Heinrich's inner sight is opened. (detect magic through out the room)


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2012)

After sticking both of the lizards with her pointy stick to make sure they are thoroughly dead, she calls on the power of the storm.  "HEEEAL!"[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+4
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2012)

Aside from a particularly fresh carcass, there does not appear to be anything of value or magical in this room. Whatever it may once have been, it has been thoroughly looted.


----------



## Qik (May 22, 2012)

A quick self-inspection shows Ni to have passed through the ordeal unscathed.  Still, he enjoys the warm, electricity-tinged glow of Arianna's channeling.  

"Is there anything worth looking at around here, or should we continue upwards?  I could re-summon Lu to have an advance look for us, if you think it would help."

[sblock=OOC]Is there anything else worth exploring on this floor?

Ni's happy to bring Lu back to scout if the others are up for it.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 3 celestial eagles (with augment summoning)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2012)

As far as you know, there is a bat colony and that's about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

"Nein, nichts Magisches an sich' says Heinrich.


----------



## Qik (May 24, 2012)

Ni nods, turning his attention to a nearby hunk of rock.  Unclasping his cape, he covers the rock and begins to circle it, murmuring to himself as he does so.  The end result: less rock, more Lu.

"Hey Lu!  Why don't you go check out the upstairs for us?  Here, I'll help you out," Ni says, patting the eidolon with an arcanic glow.  Lu seems a bit grumpy about being given orders without a proper acclimation period to the material plane, but it's its usual obedient self as it makes its way up the staircase.

[sblock=OOC]Summon Lu (takes 1 minute), cast Guidance on him, have him go check upstairs out for us.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 3 celestial eagles (with augment summoning)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

Lu comes up the stairs to the 3rd level only to find a big open room. With nowhere to hide, the 3 lizardfolk playing at some gambling game in one of the corners at a makeshift table easily spot him as he reaches the top of the stairs and move to grab their weapons.

[sblock=Level 3, Round 1]




 Yellow=stairs down, red=stairs up, black=empty space where floor used to be

 Arianna 25(20)/25(20)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 18/18
Lu 10/10
 Ni 23/23
Tonris 28/30

 Lizardfolk[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Qik (May 24, 2012)

Eyes big as saucers, Lu does something well out of character: he yells for help.  And then begins beating a retreat.

[sblock=OOC]Lu will go back down the steps.

What's the distance between floors?  i.e. how long would it take to go up on floor?[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 3 celestial eagles (with augment summoning)

*Eidolon:* Unummoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's about 15 feet between floors.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2012)

Arianna moves up the stairwell with the longspear still in hand.  When she sees the lizardfolk, she giggles, "Mamma's home."  If one of them makes a hostile move, she pokes the front lizardman with the spear.

[sblock=actions]Move up the stairwell to F5, free talk, std readied action to strike D6 if any of the three commit a hostile action.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+4
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2012)

Heinrich casts shield on himself the moment he hears the cry from Lu. He stands ready to cast magic missile.

[sblock=stat block] work in progress[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 25, 2012)

Ni stiffens at the rarely-heard sound of Lu's voice, his normal joviality gone.  Sprinting (for a gnome, anyway) up the stairs, he passes the retreating Lu, coming onto the next floor to face his attackers head-on.  Waving his hands and speaking an increasingly-familiar incantation, Ni transmutes two piles of rubble into much-more-useful eagles, which lay into one of the lizards.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to G6 and summons 1+1=2 celestial eagles, with Augment Summoning stats, at E6 and C6.  Eagles full attack baddie at D6, with flanking, and smite evil.  Smite Evil damage wasn't included in the below rolls; +1 damage for each roll if the target is evil.

Eagle at E6: 1d20+5=8, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+5=16, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+5=24, 1d4+2=3
Eagle at C6: 1d20+5=19, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+5=13, 1d4+2=5, 1d20+5=10, 1d4+2=6[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 2 celestial eagles (with augment summoning), 0/3 minutes

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Celestial Eagle Microstats]Celestial Eagles (with augment summoning)
HP: 7
AC: 14[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 25, 2012)

Tonris prepares for the opportunity to cast a spell on the first of his enemies that he see's that is within range of him.

[sblock=OOC]Ready an Action. The first enemy to become visible to Tonris and whom is within range while also not in a threatened area of one of my allies will receive the effects of a Ray of Enfeeblement Spell. This will deal 1d6+2 STR Damage on a successful Ranged Touch Attack. A Fortitude Save with a DC of 15 reduces this effect by half.

Rolls for this spell will follow[/sblock][sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 19 Current // 26 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall[/sblock][sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 25, 2012)

As soon as the lizardfolk have a chance to react, they do a full withdrawal up the stairs to the next floor, with one of them taking up a defensive stance up near the top of the stairs (F-9).









*OOC:*


The party is up. We are still in combat rounds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


 initiative then?


----------



## Qik (May 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think sunshadow is handling initiative.

Will do a proper post when I have the time (sister-in-law's wedding this weekend), but I wanted to mention that the eagles should have gotten AoOs on the lizard they were flanking even if he used the withdraw action (unless he acrobatics'ed away).  Did they manage to land any of their attacks?


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


One of them looked pretty beat up after getting hit 3 times for 10 damage. He was the first one to flee. And they are neutral, not evil.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 26, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> initiative then?




I've learned the easiest way to handle initiative on LPF is to roll at the beginning to see whether the party or the npcs go first, and simply alternate from there, with the PCs going in posted order. Keeps the battles running smoother.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2012)

Seeing the lizard folk tactically withdraw, Heinrich climbs cautiously and lets his magic missile fly at the defensive one at the top of the stairs from the bottom.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 27, 2012)

Arianna moves on around and calls up the stairs in Draconic, "If you want to surrender, I can probably talk my spell happy friends into letting you go peacefully."
[sblock=actions]Single move to B6.
Sense Motive: Are they hostile bad guys moving to a better position, or a peaceful family running from some invaders? (us)[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+4
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2012)

They seem to be squatters, not necessarily hostile, but not overly friendly either, and they seem to have some friends up stairs, judging from the noises you are hearing.


----------



## Qik (May 27, 2012)

Although he doesn't understand her words, Arianna's attempt to speak is itself a clear indicator of her intentions.  His concern for Lu abating now that the felinephant is out of harm's immediate way, Ni comes to his senses and out of his aggression.  Shaking his head animatedly, he then calls out in an intelligible series of squawks and chirps.  Intelligible, that is, to everyone except the two eagles, which halt their pursuit of the lizard trio, although they continue to hover dangerously.  Ni looks at Arianna, shuffling embarrassed.  

"You told them we don't mean any harm, yes?  Sorry, Mademoiselle Arianna, I didn't mean to jump the gun there, it's just that when Lu cried out I feared and assumed and such the worst..."  Ni trails off, unable to explain his trigger-happy-ness any further.

[sblock=OOC]Ni casts Speak with Animals, tells the eagles to hold their pursuit.  The eagles will ready a charge in case of any sign of aggression.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 2 celestial eagles (with augment summoning), 0/3 minutes

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Celestial Eagle Microstats]Celestial Eagles (with augment summoning)
HP: 7
AC: 14[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 27, 2012)

"They are not skeletons or zombies that have to be put down on sight, and it occurred to me that we might be the marauding invaders.  They just look like squatters defending themselves against overwhelming odds.  I told them if they surrender, they probably will be able to leave peacefully.  We only need to clear the place out according to the Lord.  I look kinda like them, I talk like them, they might believe me."


----------



## Qik (May 27, 2012)

Feeling suitably chided, Ni simply hangs his head a bit and waits for the lizards to respond.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: Summon Monster II - 2 celestial eagles (with augment summoning), 0/3 minutes

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock][sblock=Celestial Eagle Microstats]Celestial Eagles (with augment summoning)
HP: 7
AC: 14[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2012)

With profound wisdom and knowledge Heinrich responds with, "oops"


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 28, 2012)

You hear some talking upstairs, and eventually the guard at the top of the stairs speaks in common, "The chief is willing to talk, but we'll be watching you," and waves you up. The top floor was probably once an open deck with windows all around, but it has long since been partitioned off into individual spaces. As you come upstairs, there is a large open area that serves as a common room of sorts, and at one end of it is what looks to be some semblance of a throne, and a particularly big lizardfolk sitting in it. On either side, there are several more lizardfolk fairly armed.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 29, 2012)

"Greetings Chief.  The Baron Lord Maskon, who is a great chief among the huuumans, has claimed this land as his own.  He has told us to come here to this place to drive out bandits, wild animals and others so huuumans can live here again.  I assume you are the others he spoke of."

"Drive out means we do not have to kill you.  If you leave, you can go peacefully."

[sblock=ooc]Not sure of just how much she can offer in a negotiation, she pauses there.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 29, 2012)

Still clearly ashamed of his uncharacteristic aggression, Ni stands silent and lets Arianna speak first.  As the lizards contemplate her words, the gnome steps forward.

"In addition to the considerations of my dear colleague here, I want to apologize to your creatures.  We were asked to come here because we were hired to remove threats.  Threats to peoples' lives.  Good people.  Caring people.  I attacked some members of your group because I thought they were doing just that: threatening a dear, dear friend of mine.  I should have tried to speak with them first, to see if you meant us ill or no, which is my usual policy, but I acted in haste in an effort to protect my friend, and for that, I apologize."  After a pause, he adds, "It is my hope that we can avoid any further violence with you."

The gnome swallows, and then steps back.  Be it the language barrier, or something else altogether, he feels as though he has not communicated his best.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 29, 2012)

"I believe what my small friend here is trying to say is that we did not mean to come into your home like a bunch of marauding invaders and threaten you. We were sent here to assess the situation, and try to find a solution that resulted in the least casualties for all involved. We did not expect to find a potentially peaceful group living in this building when we arrived here so you kind of caught us off-guard, and for that I believe we owe you our apologies." Tonris explains in his best Draconic, which is actually pretty darn near fluent as the human vocal cords are capable of.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

"I - I, uh am sorry to act vith out tinking" stammers Heinrich


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 30, 2012)

The lizardfolk listen quietly, and the chief seems to ponder your words for a bit. "Who is this Lord Maskon, and why should I care what he thinks? Also, where exactly does he expect us to go if we leave? It's not like we're particularly welcome just anywhere, and we have no interest in returning to the Delta. We bother no one, so why should we leave?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 30, 2012)

"I think the main concern here is that the humans are trying to re-establish trade with Venza and other human communities, and in so doing they would like to have access to some of the few commodities that they had prior to the loss of their trade with these other human communities.

It is my firm opinion that it may be possible for you people to develop a working relationship with the humans of this region by which you provide them with a sort of military service to protect their trade caravans, in exchange for a place to live, as well as food, and other supplies when and where you need it. I would be willing to discuss this matter on your behalf with the leader of the humans. Would this be acceptable to you?" Tonris explains and asks of the Chief of the Lizard folk.









*OOC:*


If a further diplomacy role is needed for this one let me know and I will roll it, but I am not sure if it is absolutely necessary in this instance.


----------



## Qik (May 30, 2012)

Ni nods in agreement with Tonris' words, seemingly glad that the others are willing to discuss with the lizardfolk, as well as the fact that his undue aggression hasn't completely ruined any chance of negotiation.  

"I believe that the key point here, Master Chieftain, sir, is that it seems as though the increased habitation of these lands is nigh unavoidable.  So if you do not wish to leave, it is my humble opinion that your best option is to find a way to adapt and integrate into the coming changes.  If you would be willing to aid Lord Maskon in some way - securing these lands, providing refuge for travelers and caravans, whatever would work for you - I believe he could be convinced to not only not trouble you, but even to actively work to improve your lives."  Ni waves a hand at the squalid surroundings.  "This tower is crumbling around you.  Would your people not prefer a safer and more secure home?  I'm sure Lord Maskon would be willing to commit resources to this end if he believes it to be the wisest course of action."

The gnome pauses, and then adds, "I know that you may not want things to change, but as I said, I believe it is coming whether you wish it to do so or not.  If you desire to stay as you say so, then I humbly submit that your best chance to do so is to find a way to contribute to the changes which are taking place."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy roll included just in case.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

The gnome is doing well with words, so Arianna stays silent for the moment and waves to Ni to keep talking.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


The rolls can't hurt, at least as long as you don't roll terribly, but the words and arguments used are far more important.







The chief ponders your latest words for a few minutes before speaking once more, "I have no idea how valid your thoughts on the larger picture are, but it is clear that I will need to send someone to investigate these developments further. If you are so inclined as to help, I will have an small group ready to go within the hour, and your presence when they show up in town would likely make their task go a bit quicker." With that, he waves his hand in a manner that makes it clear that the audience is over, and that you are to wait somewhere down below, if you wish to wait at all.


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

Although Ni is frustrated at the abrupt end to their audience with the chieftain - he would have at least preferred to ask about the unusual door and its accompanying rune in the tower's basement - he decides not to let his usual wordiness jeopardize the tenuous situation.  So instead, he simply bows a "Thank you," and then returns to the floor below to wait for the lizardfolk who will be accompanying them back to Silverton.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2012)

The human wizard, Heinrich is visibly sweating as he bows and exits.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

Arianna doesn't like being dismissed by a creature that she thinks she can take in a fight.  But, since she started this talking business, she will let it pass without objection.  Their chance to get some of her healing has now sailed away.  She just wanted them to leave.  Now the group have to play negotiators.  Ni knows talking.  He also knows the baron.  She can let him do the fancy word crafting.  Arianna turns her back on the chief and walks downstairs.  She keeps her keen ears open to listen to any scheming coming from behind her.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +1, CMD 13, Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Summon Eidolon, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Eidolon Surge, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 0 vial of Acid (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+4
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 31, 2012)

Tonris bows his appreciation to the wise Chief and then backs out with his face turned toward the chief, showing immense respect for the individual, only once he is on the stairs does he actually turn to leave. This way he can also keep an eye on the Lizard Folk and make sure that any possible threats are seen coming before they arrive, though he doubts he has anything to worry about in this situation.


----------



## Qik (Jun 1, 2012)

Ni sits himself glumly at the improvised table on the floor below where their meeting took place.  "Well," he says to the others in an effort to be optimistic, "that went alright, didn't it?"

Looking around, he adds, "So much for the glories of adventuring."










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2012)

"I think I ofer reacted."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Shortly, a younger lizardfolk with a couple of bodyguards joins you, and after apologizing for his father's abruptness, indicates for you to lead the way back to this Lord Maskon. They are friendly, if somewhat distant. Any questions about the wall with the rune simply gets a shrug and the short response, "Dark Magic of some kind most likely; best not to disturb in any case." You get back to Silverton, and after getting the lizardfolk on the right path to meeting with the relevant officials, and getting paid for your services, you report your findings to Andolyn, who seems both relieved and concerned at the same time, but says nothing beyond asking you to have some patience while she does some research into it, and getting back to you so that you may deal with the problem it presents.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Lizardfolk squatters CR 7 3200 xp total/800 xp each

Treasure
Appropriate encounter and time gp as payment for dealing out the tower and other side tasks that needed done along the way[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Intermission     

I designed this adventure with an intermission so that people could shop and level without making the math a complete nightmare, and Arianna, Heinrich, and Ni all leveled if my numbers are correct. If [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] can get them approved (they can be found in the 1st post of the thread), you can level. You will have a couple of weeks of in game downtime to shop, rp, and do whatever. You can order pretty much anything within reason from Gist, which has the same spending limits as Venza, or get more some supplies here in Silverton (large town on the verge of being a small city; 3,000 gp limit).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2012)

*david's scribble pad*

[sblock= level up tracker]
level 5
10,006 xp
hp 18+4 = 22 [5d6+0][max- 2]
BAB remains at +2
SAVES remain at fort +1; ref +1; will +4
char level 5 feat
Armor Proficiency, Light (Combat) : Benefit: When you wear light armor, the armor 
 check penalty for that armor applies only to Dexterity- and Strength-based 
 skill checks.
feat (wizard 5) :  
Spell Specialization - Prerequisites: Int 13, Spell Focus.
Benefit: Select one spell of a school for which you have taken the Spell Focus 
feat. Treat your caster level as being two higher for all level-variable effects 
of the spell.
-- Every time you gain an even level in the spellcasting class you chose your spell from, you can choose a new spell to replace the spell selected with this feat, and that spell becomes your specialized spell.

(just joking!)burn burn burn! [goblin monster feat]

SPELLS +1 *LEVEL 3 SPELL* plus int bonus of +1 and +1 elementalist [fire] spell
SPELLBOOK +2 level 3 spells: 
1)Fireball [elemental [ fire]] <--big surprise there, huh?
2)haste

firejett damage and DC remain the same
slill points +8 [lv 5 = 40 points total]

Appraise c 4 ranks +1 for 12 total
Knowledge c(Arcana) 4 ranks +1 for 12 total    
Knowledge c(Engnrng) 4 ranks +1 for 12 total
Knowledge c(Geography) 4 ranks +1 for 13 total
Knowledge c(History) 2 ranks +1 for 9 total
Knowledge c(Nature)  2 ranks +1 for 9 total
Perception  4 ranks +1 for 6 total
Spellcraft  c 4 ranks +1 for 12 total
[/sblock]

[sblock= cash transactions]
cash earned for part 1: 2825 gp

special purchases: 2225 gp
pearl of power level 1 1000 gp
flame arrow - purchase scroll cost 375 gp purchase failed on arcane row thread
dispel magic - purchase scroll 375 gp purchase failed on arcane row thread
lightning bolt - purchase scroll 375 gp
armored Kilt 20 gp

unspent: 580
[/sblock]

[sblock=other actions]
3 hours attempt to write scroll tiny hut; dc to know 18;
 cost to write 90 gp - succeed!
2 hours attempt to write scroll flaming sphere; dc to know 17;
 cost to write 40 gp - succeed!
3 hours attempt to write scroll dispel magic; dc to know 18;
 cost to write 90 gp - succeed!
day 2
3 hours attempt to write scroll flame arrow; dc to know 18;
 cost to write 90 gp - succeed!  purchase failed on arcane row thread
3 hours attempt to write scroll lightning bolt; dc to know 18;
 - unsuccesful due to eyestrain induced headache
310 gp (bal 270 gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 2, 2012)

Ni is glad for the young lizardfolk's sensitivity to their impression of his father.  The gnome assures him that no lasting offense was taken, and repeatedly offers his own apologies for what must of been perceived as aggression on his part.  It becomes clear that despite their well-meaningness, the lizardfolk are none too talkative, and he decides to let them be.  Instead, he spends his time observing the creatures they see in their travels back to Silverton, describing them to the best of his knowledge to Arianna when he recognizes them, and making up fantastical stories in place of real knowledge when he does not.  He does, however, make sure Arianna knows the difference between one and the other.

Ni appreciates both the Baron's generosity and his willingness to meet with the lizardfolk; he hopes that the talks go well, for everyone's sake.  Diplomacy with the indigenous people of the area will certainly make for a more lasting peace than hostilities, violent or otherwise.

While they wait for Lady Andolyn to conduct her research, Ni places an order for some items from Gist, and otherwise busies himself talking to anyone and anybeast about any possible thing.  He asks Arianna to help him learn the language of their "newfound friends," and also takes the chance to learn a few words of Heinrich's native dialect.

"Ist gut!"

[sblock=OOC]Woo hoo!  Level 4.  Exciting.  Will set about taking care of all the bookkeeping.

Very much enjoying it thus far, sunshadow![/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]

I approve Part One rewards.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 3, 2012)

Tonris listens intently to the others talking, offering tidbits of wisdom here and there when called for. Then when the Lizardfolk are introduced to the Baron, Tonris does his best to mediate an agreeable atmosphere for negotiations. His mind however is more geared towards learning more about that stone "door" that the group had found in the basement of the tower. He wondered if it could possibly be related to the doorway that brought him to this part of the world or not?

Finally when the group is dismissed to do some shopping, Tonris makes a beeline for a store that sells magical commodities, having a desire to pick up a specific wand, and a few new scrolls that will hopefully help him immensely in the coming weeks.

[sblock=OOC]I picked up a slightly used Wand of Mage Armor, and Scrolls of Mage Armor, Detect Thoughts, Hold Person, and Unnatural Lust. I am going to try to transfer the scrolls into Tonris' familiar so that he can memorize them as needed.

EDIT: Failed on first scroll of Unnatural Lust & Detect Thoughts, purchasing a second of each to attempt again... Second attempt at learning Unnatural Lust succeeded. However when I went to purchase Detect Thoughts it was "out of stock" so I will have to try for that one again another time.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> EDIT: Failed on first scroll of Unnatural Lust & Detect Thoughts, purchasing a second of each to attempt again... Second attempt at learning Unnatural Lust succeeded. However when I went to purchase Detect Thoughts it was "out of stock" so I will have to try for that one again another time.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] not sure, but i think the scroll remains intact if you fail to comprehend it[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2012)

The 2nd day Heinrich visits the merchants again to find the scrolls. Arriving at the quarters given him, he reads and writes. On the third day he hopes a good night's sleep allows him to comprehend the penmanship of the Scribner of the lightning bolt scroll.

ooc: from the srd pdf on skill: spellcraft
you must wait a week before attempting to read and write a spell from a scroll


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc] not sure, but i think the scroll remains intact if you fail to comprehend it[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not according to the entry for the witch[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2012)

I checked the skill: spellcraft in the srd pdf I have and it simply states you have to wait a week to retry to read/write from a scroll. I assume that is for wizards only as i read how the ashes of a burned scroll are fed to the familiar THEN you make your spellcraft check. bummer.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I checked the skill: spellcraft in the srd pdf I have and it simply states you have to wait a week to retry to read/write from a scroll. I assume that is for wizards only as i read how the ashes of a burned scroll are fed to the familiar THEN you make your spellcraft check. bummer.




[sblock=OOC]I am quoting the section from the Witch Write up about transferring what is written on a scroll into the memory of a Witches Familiar:



			
				SRD entry for Witches Familiars said:
			
		

> *Learn from a Scroll*: A witch can use a scroll to teach her familiar a new spell. This process takes 1 hour per level of the spell to be learned, during which time the scroll is burned and its ashes used to create a special brew or powder that is consumed by the familiar. This process destroys the scroll. At the end of this time, the witch must make a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + spell level). If the check fails, the process went awry in some way and the spell is not learned, although the scroll is still consumed.




Please note the last sentence in the description "the scroll is still consumed."[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I believe DC is correct on this one.  It seems a bit harsh, and I'm not entirely sure why Paizo felt cause to distinguish witches and wizards like this, but the text DC quoted seems clear enough to me.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

After waiting for Ni to return to wherever the group decided to make their lodgings after any shopping he may have Tonris waylays Ni before allowing him to go up to his room to rest and says in the language common to Illi Esse "So shall we continue our discussion from earlier now?"


----------



## Qik (Jun 5, 2012)

Ni nods vigorously.  "Yes, of course, rightcha are.  But let's find a place we can sit first."  

The pair make their way to a local tavern, where Ni orders a very ungnomish-sized ale.  Drinking it with gusto, he tries to recall Tonris' questions.  "So, uhm....where to begin?  Oh yes - when I left Illi Esse.  Not too too _too_ long ago - a couple months, perhaps?  Half a year?  Or perhaps a bit more, actually..." The purple-skinned gnome frowns a bit.  "Hadn't realized it had been that long since I left."

"But yes yes yes yes yes, a half a year or more or somewhere thereabouts.  As to why I came here, as I said before," he begins, breaking out into his now-familiar grin.  "...curiosity.  And the fact that I was asked to inquire the New Land since the opening of the gate which connects our locales."

Ni takes a sizable swig, asking as he wipes his lips, "How about you, T?  What's your story?"

[sblock=OOC]Still finalizing the leveling; mostly it's just deciding if I want to buy anything else at this point.  Should finish up in the next couple of days.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/23
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4 (+6 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 4/4

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 10/10
Eidolon AC: 18 (Touch: 14; FF: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 13 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +17
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +1, 1d6[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 5, 2012)

"My story is a tad less joyful than yours. I left home because I am chasing someone down. About 5 years ago, while I was still just learning my 'craft' my parents sent me out to do an errand for them. However while I was out in a different part of the city, a stranger to the Island came to my families home and used what was apparently divine magic to slaughter everyone that was still in the house. The only witnesses to the crime were the next door neighbors who only saw a man dressed in what appeared to be priestly vestments come into my families home, some bright flashes of light and a cacophonous noise, and then they saw the man leaving the way he came. Once he was out of sight they immediately ran over to my families home to check on them and discovered the grisly sight that had befallen my family." Tonris stopped to breathe in some air as he had been going for quite a while there.

He paused to consider the ramifications of what he had just explained. He then continued "I returned to the house a little while later, while the city watch was still performing its investigation. Based on what the City Watch had discovered the Priest in question was not native to the Island, nor was he native to any of the planes that had a connection with the Island at the time. Sadly no one could find him, not even me. So when I discovered that a connection to the main land had opened up, I began to make preparations to make my way here in order to see if this man somehow had come to the Island from somewhere on this landmass."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2012)

*GM:*  The curtain rises once more.     

A couple of weeks go by rather pleasantly. Orders are made for new gear and the party settles into one of the local inns, where they spend the evenings in the busy common room, seeing all sorts of mercenaries and businessman come and go throughout the period. Indeed, the entire town seems rather busy and hectic, as if it had been sleeping the last half of a century and was starting to wake up. During the day, there is plenty to do. Andolyn occasionally pops in to ask a question about this or that detail of what you saw or to ask for help on one of several small experiments she has running to aid her with the various tasks she has been hired to help with. Once you get to know her, she's actually fairly laid back when not being threatened, though still a bit distant. Gendrew also enlists your aid in his eternal quest to make the perfect food golem, being particularly keen for Ni's help, as the gnome had first had experience with one of his failed attempts. Otherwise, learning spells, and aiding in the seemingly innumerable other small tasks that needed to be done to secure Silverton and the Silver Road's place in the affairs of the greater world ensure that the days are full. 

Finally one day, Andolyn summons all of you to her working quarters, and tells you she has developed a spell that she believes will unlock the seal. She still doesn't know precisely what the symbol is, or who it represents, but she believes its a recent variant of an ancient demon worshipping cult. She goes over the spell with whoever is going to be casting it on the seal, and gives the party a scroll for the actual casting. With a final warning to be careful, the party is now clear to tackle the seal and whatever lays behind it.

The trip back to the tower is uneventful. They arrive in time to see the last of the lizardfolk packing up and moving to whatever location it was that they and the baron could agree on as a reasonable temporary home while the larger affairs were settled. Staring at the door, you prepare the scroll, and take one final breath before casting it and discovering what lay on the other side. 









*OOC:*


I need to know any final preparations you took before leaving for the tower, as well as before casting the "key" spell to unlock the seal. Positioning on the staircase, and deciding who is casting the scroll (it could be any of the casters) is also needed. Just to note, whoever is casting will the be one closest to the seal.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 5, 2012)

"Um... are we seriously about to summon a Demon? Cause you know, in my experience summoning such creatures tends to result in bad juu juu for the individual that summons it forth...." Tonris is quick to point out to his fellow adventurers. Though he had also been quick to point out the inherent flaw in making a Golem out of food to Gendrew, anyone who wanted to defeat the Golem would just need a fork, and knife and a healthy appetite!

[sblock=OOC]No changes to spell list at this time as it seems none of my new spells are likely to be particularly useful against a Demon. However I will activate my Wand of Mage Armor once in order to give myself the effects of Mage Armor for the duration of the fight to come.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You do know that while there are probably demons behind it, it's probably a complex for a demonic cult, not the summoning of a big demon, at least not at this spot. A stairwell would be a dumb place to put such a thing; the demon wouldn't have any place to move to accept through the person doing the summoning, and even cultists aren't that stupid. Besides which, the magic on the door is abjuration and transmutation mostly, not conjuration.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


SS21, you've never watched Supernatural have you?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Haven't watched TV regularly for years now, so no.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2012)

Arianna will be second, 5' between her and the caster.
[sblock=Prep]Cast Extended Mage Armor for 8 hours of coverage. Cast Extended Longstrider for 2 hours.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 40'
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 5, 2012)

Ni sits in silence, digesting the gravity of Tonris' story.  Silently, he gestures to the barkeep for another ale, which he presents to Tonris with a pat on his arm.  Even Ni knows that there are some sentiments that words fail to express.

*---*---*

True to form, Ni enjoys the hustle and bustle that has descended upon Silverton.  He makes himself available for any and all duties requested of him, and otherwise spends his time chatting, as usual, taking notes of any interesting tidbits that come up for future reference, regardless of their obscurity.  He is also glad for the opportunity to get to know the Lady Andolyn a little better, even if it is primarily through a dialogue focused on business.  When the opportunity comes to help Gendrew with his pasta golem, Ni happily obliges, but makes sure to include Lu as well, as "he's the one with the discriminating palette."  Lu's willingness to eat just about anything within reach doesn't quite support this statement, but it's hard to convince Ni of its inaccuracy.  Before the group depart once more, he does his level best to find what has come of the talks between the baron and the lizardfolk.

While Ni is not particularly keen to mess with the potential hornet's nest that is the cultist's door, he understands that the group is here for just this sort of a purpose: someone needs to eliminate these sorts of hazards if the area is to be made safe for its growing population.

[sblock=OOC]Can any of the arcane casters activate this scroll?  If so, wouldn't Arianna be the best one to stand at the front line and do so?  Not trying to volunteer her, or otherwise selfishly avoid putting Ni in danger - she just seems to be the frontliner of the bunch.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 16 (Touch: 12; FF: 14)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Arianna can't read.   So, one of the other casters gets to trigger the door.  She is standing back with a 5' hole between her and the caster so that the caster has a place to 5' to and still have an action instead of attempting a full withdrawal to escape.  Anything in between provokes an AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, right - forgot about the "doesn't read" bit.  

Well, Ni'll do it if no one else wants to, but only if no one else wants to.  [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 6, 2012)

Tonris ambles up and says "I guess I might as well be the one to read the spell. I am afterall one of the sturdiest of us here aside from madame Arianna now that I have access to some armor." With that he takes the Scroll and begins reading it...

Tonris chants the following from the words on the scroll once everyone is ready: "Porta ad Obscurum, PROFUNDUS Regnorum, Aperi te ut aditus ad quod ultra. Nos in daemonum regnum abscondas!"

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

Heinrich simply finises reading and rescribing the last scroll needed, otherwise he makes himself at the disposal of whomever calls for him.

when the scroll is ready to be read he prepares himself by casting _Shield_ and _Cat's grace_ on himself.

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* -shield -
* Feather fall         
* Comp Lang 
* magic missile 

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* -Cat's grace-
* Spectral Hand

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Haste               

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2012)

As you speak the words from the scroll, the symbol starts to grow, and the blood red portion expands to slowly cover the entire obsidian black surface. As it expands, the openings left behind start to drip blood down, and eventually, you are left with an opening that has a shallow trough of blood at the bottom. You can see a small chamber about 30 feet long heading east with an opening at the far end going south.


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2012)

Ni watches the doorway recede with a combination of horror and wonder.  

"Yikes!  That's one hell of an entrance way!  A swinging door would have sufficed."  He frowns at the creator's flare for the dramatic.  "Anyway, shall I summon Lu to scout ahead for us, or shall we forge on ourselves?"









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 16 (Touch: 12; FF: 14)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

"Do yo vant to poot your friend in danger again?" asks Heinrich.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 6, 2012)

Tonris shrugs and says "Well, better that one of us go first instead of putting our pets in danger." Tonris says as he proceeds to march forward, allowing Rex to follow him into the room. All the while attempting his best to keep his eyes on the surrounding area while also acting as stealthily as possible.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2012)

"Yeah, well, I think I overreacted a bit last time...As long as he's allowed a bit of rest, there's not much that can put Lu down for good."  Ni starts to frown as he finishes speaking, seeing that Tonris has no need for a scout.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 16 (Touch: 12; FF: 14)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I just realized I had the wrong hit points listed in my saved mini stats... and I slightly miscalculated my Mage Armor Class...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

Heinrich follows Ni, a spell being put to mind as he walks forward.
[ready action] cast magic missile at first sign of aggressin against party

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* -shield -
* Feather fall         
* Comp Lang 
* magic missile 

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* -Cat's grace-
* Spectral Hand

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Haste               

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 7, 2012)

Even though Arianna is the best suited to lead, she lets the witch take the lead for a while.  "You're not going to deprive Lu the fun of being around in the interesting times now, are you?" winking at Ni.

[sblock=ooc]Officially, you cannot ready an action until you are in combat.  The option is only available after initiative has been rolled.  Unofficially, you can stand still waiting to strike the first thing you see, but you still have to roll perception/initiative first, and we will have walked a long way away from you before that happens. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 40'
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

*GM:*  I probably missed it somewhere in the posts, but what are you using for a light source, and who has it? So far, it's pitch black down here. As son as I get that figured out,  I have the map ready to post.


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

Ni nods.  "You're probably right, Madam Arianna - can't hog all the fun!  Lu wouldn't be disappointed to know he was missing out."  

The gnome looks around for an item with which he can swap for Lu.  Finding none, he shrugs, and begins his chanting.  "Where's Lu?  Where's Lu? Where's Lu?"  After a minute or so, he whisks off his cape and throws it into the air.  Although there's no object presence, as it floats to the ground, it settles on a familiar form.  Lu pulls off the cape, and there sits Lu.  The conglomerate creature blinks once, acclimates, and then begins to trot ahead.

"It's dark in here," observes Lu.  He snaps his fingers, and his cape illuminates.

[sblock=OOC]Ni summons Lu, casts Light on his cape.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 16 (Touch: 12; FF: 14)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking about, you find yourself in a old mine tunnel. As the party waits for Ni to summon Lu, Tonris and Arianna watch for signs of trouble farther in. They can hear some noises and movement, but are unable to visually spot anything, even after Ni turns on the light.





Just notices Lu wasn't set to be visible; I'm assuming he is one of the squares by Ni.


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

"Huh," says Ni, taking in their surroundings nonchalantly.  "Lu, why don't you go on up front with Miss Arianna and have a look-see, hmm?  Here, keepyousafe," he adds, tapping his eidolon as it moves off.

Ni watches as Lu moves to the front, into the darkness.  He sees his friend begin to munch on a nearby mushroom.  "Dangit, Lu, pay attention!"

[sblock=OOC]Ni'll cast Mage Armor on Lu.  Lu'll move to D, -1, and move forward cautiously thereafter, staying in front.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic:  Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 20 (Touch: 12; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lu seems to be well hidden in the shadows, and doesn't encounter any difficulty initially, but unfortunately is unable to see the nasty feline like predator with a mane of sharp quills waiting to pounce. Fortunately for the eidolon, the creature is a bit too quick, and ends up snapping at where Lu was and not where Lu ended up.

[sblock=round 1]






Arianna 33(29)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 22/22
Lu 20/20; mage armor
 Ni 30/30
Tonris 30/30

creature[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

Hearing the sounds of scuffle, Ni mumbles, "Maybe that'll teach you your lesson, Lu..."  Skirting by the others, he catches sight of the creature attacking Lu, and summons a companion to aid his eidolon.

Growing out of the very ground behind the cat-porcupine, the earth elemental balls its fists together and slams them into the creature.  Lu takes advantage of the distraction to attack as well.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to D -6, summons a small earth elemental at B 0.  Earth elemental and Lu both full attack.

Earth Elemental Attack: 1d20+11=26 Damage: 1d6+7=9
Lu Attack and Damage: 1d20+7=16, 1d6+3=4, 1d20+7=19, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+7=17, 1d4+3=4[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 0/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 20 (Touch: 12; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 7, 2012)

Arianna moves up and stabs the quilled critter.  She lands a good shot.
[sblock=actions]Move to E-2, swift arcane strike, std longspear non-flank[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move 40'
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2012)

"Vas ist das? " calls Heinrich cautiously. he casts light on his pendant and moves forwars to see what the scuffle is.
cast cantrip: light; Move to (D,-3) for 30 feet.

"Ach! Ist catcupine!!"

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* -shield -
* Feather fall         
* Comp Lang 
* magic missile 

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* -Cat's grace-
* Spectral Hand

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Haste               

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]would like to know if creature is still conscious before I take any actions...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2012)

[sblock=status update]It's still up. Lu's attacks seemed to just fall short of piercing the creature's defenses.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 8, 2012)

Tonris moves to within visual range of the catupine and then glares at the creature with a look of pure malice in his eyes! This look would be enough to frighten even the most stalwart of warriors.

[sblock=Actions]Move to D, -5 and then use the Evil Eye Hex to reduce the creatures Armor Class by 2 points for 7 rounds unless it succeeds at a DC 16 Will Save. If it succeeds at the save the penalty just lasts for 1 round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2012)

The party moves in to attack, expecting the same results they generally had upstairs, but it turns out to be a different scenario this time. Only the elemental is able to solidly connect. Lu's attacks don't even penetrate the creature's hide, and Arianna's spear seems like it's going to get through, but it's pushed by at the last second by some force. Tonris' stare is met with a dangerous smile from the creature, as if it was gladly accepting the challenge put forth. It quickly strikes back, biting into the elemental successfully, and throwing it's quill mane up and lashing at Lu with it, but missing the lucky eidolon. Meanwhile, a wave of fear sweeps over the area as Arianna briefly catches sight of a tiny creature before she has to focus on the fear washing over her and loses sight of precisely where it was along the far wall. The creature shakes off the fear with the same ease as it did Tonris' evil eye, although it does look a bit unsteady.

[sblock=round 2]





Arianna 33(29)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 22/22
Lu 20/20; mage armor
 Ni 30/30
Tonris 30/30
earth elemental 11/17

feline like creature 9 damage (just barely noticable)
tiny flying creature hidden (DC 30 Perception to spot)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. I need DC 11 will saves from everyone or become frightened for 2 rounds. A successful save still leaves you shaken (-2 to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability saves) for 1 round.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 8, 2012)

Slightly shaken but no less determined to see this fight end, Tonris moves within visual range of the cat once again, and proceeds to stare it down yet again.

[sblock=OOC]Utilizing my Accursed Hex Feat to enable me to use my Evil Eye hex a second time on the cat since it apparently saved the first time. Again, it needs to make a DC 16 Will Save in order to avoid having it's Armor Class penalized by 2 points for a total of 7 rounds. If it succeeds it suffers the penalty only for a single round. Since it appears to have saved last round it is still under the affect for the entirety of this round. Tonris also moves to the nearest square where he can see the cat, but from which he is not within Melee range of it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2012)

Heinrich gives his position a slight adjustment and casts a missile of force at the catcupine, since lu is in too precarious a spot for a larger area spell effect. he shudders as a wave of emotion washes over him. Even though he shakes off the fear, He can't shake off the creepy feeling he has afterword.

condition: shaken

[sblock=stat block]
condition:shaken (-2 to attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability saves) 
for 1 round. 
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* -shield -
* Feather fall         
* Comp Lang 
* -magic missile -

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* -Cat's grace-
* Spectral Hand

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Haste               

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2012)

Ni's eyes widen as he sees the creatures fend off Lu's barrage of attacks.  Moving further into the cavern, he grunts in Terran, "Keep your flank!  Work together!"  Both Lu and the elemental move obligingly.

"What we need is to _pick up the pace_," he says, snapping his fingers as he speaks.  As if on command, Lu and the elemental seem to speed up.  Arianna also feels similarly quickened.

Ni feels a sense of fear creeping in, but yells, "Stay strong, all!"  He tries to discern what kind of creature this thing is. "That's no ordinary catupine, that's for sure..."

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to E -2, casts Haste on Lu, the elemental, Arianna, and himself.

Lu 5'-steps to C -1, elemental 5'-steps to A -1; both full attack.

Lu: 1d20+8=26, 1d6+3=8, 1d20+8=26, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+8=23, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+8=26, 1d4+3=5
Elemental: 1d20+12=22, 1d6+7=12, 1d20+12=28, 1d6+7=9

Note: Apologies, but I forgot the penalties from being shaken.  So -2 on the above attack rolls.

Know. Planes/Religion/Arcana to identify the creature (same modifier on each).[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 (Touch: 14, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 0/4 minutes
- Haste - on Ni, Lu, Earth Elemental, Arianna - 1/4 rounds

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 9, 2012)

Not scared of a little cat, Arianna steps up a bit and continues to attack the porcifeline.
[sblock=actions]5' step to D1, swift Arcane Strike, full attack for two strikes at critter.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *70'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), Haste (4 rds), Arcane Strike, Shaken 1 rd
In hand: longspear [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2012)

The party is able to just able to take it down, but as it collapses, it flashes one more enigmatic grin, as if it knows something you probably wish you knew. The takedown does not come without a price, however. Lu gets several of it's quills stuck in his skin as he attacks, making him feel sickened. Ni is unable to completely identify the creature, but he recalls hearing about demons using creatures similar to this one as sentries. As the creature dies, the tunnels fall silent.









*OOC:*


Lu is sickened until the quills are out, which will require a heal check. DC 15 removes one of them with no ill effects; DC 20 removes both of them with no ill effects; failure removes 1 while dealing damage.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
Sentry Duty CR 4.5 1400 xp total/350 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 9, 2012)

Tonris, seeing that Lu is injured moves up to him, and carefully sets about removing the quills one at a time.

[sblock=OOC]I am going to assume I can opt to take 2 separate heal checks in order to remove each quill separately from the other. If so, then I am going to take a ten on each for a result of 16 on both checks. This should be high enough to remove both quills as individual entities.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You can take however much time you want, but you definitely heard noises before down the tunnel that is now silent. By taking ten, it will guarantee that the haste spell will have worn off, as well. So you can choose to do things safely, knowing that time is not necessarily on your side at the moment, or risk damage, but get it done a bit quicker[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't know about anyone else, but I would rather get it done safely rather than quickly. If anyone objects then I will roll instead, up to the rest of you.


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Will do a proper post a bit later, but just wanted to chime in.

I want to stew on it a bit, but I might just have Ni dismiss Lu at this point.  It's only a standard action, so it's expedient, and I feel as though we might be better served by Ni's summons than having him limited to 1 + Lu.  Will think a little on it, though.

It's hard to make a "fair" call, since we know that there's something else here, but our characters haven't seen (at least Lu and Ni have not and cannot - the DC was 30 and their mods are only +8 and +2).[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


while making your deliberations Qik, please keep in mind that in all likelyhood, should you dismiss Lu in this state, when you re-summon him he will STILL be in this state and the checks will still have to happen either way.


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oh definitely.  But if I were to summon him later, it would have to be under conditions that allowed for the time to summon anyway, so there would undoubtedly be time then to remove the quills.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


In the meantime, Lu is in pain and suffering on another plane of existence... nice trade off XD


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2012)

"Wait, someting down das hall. I check."

for just a flash of a moment Heinrich's pendant glows a pale blue, then the glow transfers to the whites of his eyes. The blue deepens to indigo and then a violet do dark to almost be black

[action: cast through pendant (bonded object) see invisible.]

he casts his gaze about to see what is not seen.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2012)

I need a perception check, Heinrich. It's not just relying just on invisibility to stay hidden. At this point it's only a DC 25, so possible.


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

Ni sees Tonris making his way over to Lu to help the creature.  Given the nature of the situation, Ni decides that it's best to send the eidolon back to its home plan; he waves his wand, and Lu shimmers, and then disappears, before Tonris can get to its side.  "Don't worry about Lu," the gnome says.  "He'll be alright and comfortable as long as he's on his home plane."

Looking about the cavern nervously, the gnome says, "Now then, that creature struck me as some sort of sentry-type guard-type, meaning that he has masters, who are likely around here somewhere.  So let's keep on guard."

[sblock=OOC]Did the elemental sustain further damage/suffer from quills?[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 (Touch: 14, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 0/4 minutes
- Haste - on Ni, Lu, Earth Elemental, Arianna - 1/4 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 11/17
AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 9, 2012)

Arianna knows there was something else and she intently searches for the critter but finds nothing.  
[sblock=actions]Cast Guidance, Active perception search, So much for that idea!!![/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The elemental was able to avoid getting any quills stuck in him. Lucky thing kept making the reflex saves with ease.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> The elemental was able to avoid getting any quills stuck in him. Lucky thing kept making the reflex saves with ease.




Hah!  Thanks, ss.  There was a lot of lucky save-rolling in that last round.  Here's hoping it keeps up!  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2012)

Heinrich continues to look about.

"Vhere ist it?" He casts his gaze all about using his augmented vision.

[sblock= see invisible for refrence only]
School divination; Level bard 3, sorcerer/wizard 2
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S, M (talc and powdered silver)
Range personal
Target you
Duration 10 min./level (D)
You can see any objects or beings that are invisible within
your range of vision, as well as any that are ethereal, as if
they were normally visible. Such creatures are visible to you
as translucent shapes, allowing you easily to discern the
difference between visible, invisible, and ethereal creatures.
The spell does not reveal the method used to obtain
invisibility. It does not reveal illusions or enable you to see
through opaque objects. It does not reveal creatures who are
simply hiding, concealed, or otherwise hard to see.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2012)

How does the party wish to proceed once Lu has been dismissed?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Heinrich will want to keep moving forward with his see invisible spell still going


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 11, 2012)

just as Tonris arrives at the side of Lu, the Eidolon vanishes... Tonris turns to see what the cause of this sudden disappearance was only to see Ni finishing up the dismissal spell for the Eidolon. Tonris grimaces and says "Well, I guess that is better than having to heal him in the midst of battle. Though I wish I could have healed him instead of having to let him sit in another plane of existence and suffer while we conclude our mission here." With that said Tonris turns and follows Heinrich down the tunnel to wherever they may be led. with Rex close on his heals.









*OOC:*


I just realized that I think I Forgot to roll Rex's save vs. Fear... should I do that now or do we just assume he rolled a successful save?







[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I rolled for him. He made it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2012)

The party moves forward quickly once Lu is dismissed, not wanting to waste their spells. The turn the corner, and find a makeshift barrricade at the end blocking the entrance to a larger room that appears to serve as the cult's common room, based on the stuff they see in the initial barricade of upturned tables and chairs, as well as similar barricades set up farther in the room. They initially fail to see anyone when things get crazy quickly. Heinrich has just enough time to hear the flying creature in hallway behind them, and even catch a quick glimpse of it's shadow, before things go haywire. Someone crouched behind one of the barricades releases a spell, and three wolves appear just behind the party, hemming them in between the wolves and the initial barricade. The wolf on Ni manages to not only hit, but trip, the gnome, knocking him to the ground. The wolves attacking Heinrich are slightly less successful in their attempts, but one of them manages to deal a bit of damage. Almost simultaneously, Arianna sees a small rock fly out from the western barricade and slam down onto the ground between her and the elemental, causing a loud BOOOM as it hits.

[sblock=round 1]




Arianna 33(29)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 19/22
 Ni 28/30; prone
Tonris 30/30
earth elemental 11/17

flyer DC 39(19 for Heinrich) Perception to locate (just behind wolves on eastern edge of D7)
blob DC 25 Perception to notice
cultist 1
cultist 2[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I tried to place people in a pattern that seemed logical given party tactics thus far and the posts of how folks were proceeding. The party is up. I'll give you one round of haste before that spell runs out. I need DC 15 Fort saves from everyone to avoid being deafened. The hastily built wall will take a Str check of DC 17 to move out of the way.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Forgot to mention, there are no light sources beyond your own in this room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2012)

"Dass Sohn einer Hündin!" exclaims Heinrich when he is bit!

Heinrich remembers to consider his circumstances, rather then act out of habit. A jet of fire issues from an empty hand and terminates at C,4 for a total of 20 feet.

Fire Jett [SU]; damage 1d6+2; dc 16 for half damage or fails for full + on fire to next round for additional 1d6 fire damage.

Creatures that catch fire can avoid this damage by taking a full-round action to extinguish the flames by making a DC 16 Reflex save. Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame.


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 0   Used: 0 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* -shield -
* Feather fall         
* Comp Lang 
* magic missile 

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* -Cat's grace-
* Spectral Hand

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Haste               

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Need a fort save from you, Heinrich.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2012)

Arianna drops her spear and tries to push the barricade aside.  While unsuccessful in that venture, she notices something.  "Blob creature inside here with two humanoids!"

[sblock=actions]free, drop longspear, full round Bust the barriacade, unsuccessful[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *70'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), Haste (1 rds)
In hand: nothing          [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


kaboom fort save was forgotton. sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> kaboom fort save was forgotten. sorry!




condition :  deafened


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2012)

Ni shakes his head at Tonris.  "Don't worry, Lu won't be suffering whilst he's gone - he's a creature of the planes, not a puppy, I didn't just send him back to his kennel.  Time and things work different there.  He'll be right as rain, though thanks for your concern..."

As can happen, Ni's mouth gets the better of him this time: he is unprepared for the ambush, and suddenly finds himself on his back.

Eyes widening in fear, he catches sight of Arianna slamming against the barrier in front of them.  He yells for the elemental to do the same.  From his back, he attempts to shield himself from further attack and call upon the elements for more help, but in his defense, he loses focus.

[sblock=Actions]
Ni Fort: 1d20+3=12
Elemental Fort: 1d20+6=26
Earth Elemental Str Check: 1d20+5=13
Ni Concentration Check: 1d20+10=14

On the (very small) bright side, Ni can still summon with no ill effects from being deafened, since SLAs have no verbal components. [/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 28/30
AC: 18 (Touch: 14, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 0/4 minutes
- Haste - on Ni, Lu, Earth Elemental, Arianna - 4/4 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental
HP: 11/17
AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll get an update up later today. Just had something come up on the job hunting front that requires my attention.


----------



## Qik (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


We're still waiting on Tonris anyway, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2012)

hope you get the job!


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am going to delay my action for now. Not much I can do with the spells I have prepared from the position I am at.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2012)

The party is visibly shaken as all but Arianna and the elemental are unable to shake off the aftereffects of the thunderstone. Heinrich is able to singe one of the wolves, but it doesn't catch on fire. The others are completely ineffective in their goals, though Arianna does notice the fleshy blob like creature around the corner. The blob moves and turns out to be a very fleshy humanoid creature; it seems to concentrate on something, but nothing happens. The wolves at the rear of the party continue to worry away at the casters, are unable to find a suitable spot to bite. Suddenly, a tiny creature appears right in between the casters, apparently emboldened by the success of the thunderstone, slashing at Heinrich, but completely missing in his haste. Now that he is able to see the creature up close, Ni recognizes it to be a quasit, a minor demon. One of the cultists throws a tanglefoot bag at the mercreature, landing a solid hit. The other cultist launches a flask of alchemists fire at the same target, but misjudges the distance horribly, and the flask shatters harmlessly on the ground in between the barriers. 

[sblock=round 1]






Arianna 33(29)/33(29); entangled
 Compy 15/15; deafened
Heinrich 19/22; deafened
 Ni 28/30; prone, deafened
Tonris 30/30; deafened
earth elemental 11/17

quasit
fleshy humanoid 
cultist 1
cultist 2
wolves 3 damage to one of them[/sblock]

[sblock=deafened]A deafened character cannot hear. He takes a –4 penalty on initiative checks, automatically fails Perception checks based on sound, takes a –4 penalty on opposed Perception checks, and has a 20% chance of spell failure when casting spells with verbal components.[/sblock]

[sblock=tanglefoot bag]When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack  with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and goo bursts  out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon  exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful save, it can move only at half speed. A creature that is glued to the floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength  check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing  weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature  assisting, does not need to make an attack roll;  hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a  damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the  creature can move (including flying) at half speed. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make concentration  check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the  spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking  apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Arianna needs a DC 15 reflex save to avoid being glued to the floor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2012)

Arianna manages to slice and break through most of the tanglefoot bag goo, but not quite enough to free herself from it.
[sblock=actions]claw/claw auto damage on goo[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *70'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: nothing
Conditions: Entangled, Effective AC 17[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay not sure if this is going to work on the Demon in the room, but its worth trying just in case. There is also the issue of whether or not it will work with the lot of you trying to kill these guys, and the fact that Tonris is deafened...







Tonris begins shouting out to those around him, explaining that they are simply here to discover the origins of this mighty temple to the Dark Gods and that they mean the inhabitants no ill will. He continues speaking about this stuff for as long as is necessary to convince them of the truth of his words, and yet longer still. All the while he is weaving a spell, with the hope that it works.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Enthrall on all the intelligent enemies in the room with the hope that it will sway them in our favor.

DC 16 Will Save to negate. If their race or religion is unfriendly to mine they automatically get a +4 bonus on their saving throw. This effect will turn them to the friendly category if they fail their saving throw. Creatures with 4 or more hit dice or a wisdom score of 16 or higher will instead become indifferent.

If some of the creatures are unfriendly toward Tonris they can attempt to end the effect by making a collective Charisma Check. For this effect use the Charisma bonus of the person with the highest Charisma Score in the group. Others may make Charisma Checks to assist. This ends the spell if it beats my own Charisma check (which I will include below).

If anyone attacks those who are enthralled or performs an overtly hostile act towards them, the spell immediately ends and those who were enthralled immediately become unfriendly toward Tonris. Those with 4 or more HD or a Wisdom Score of 16 or higher immediately become Hostile toward Tonris under such circumstances.

Okay well crap, appears the spell failed XD unfortunately that also means I can take no other actions for this round as the spell requires talking for at least one full round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2012)

still being worried by wolves, Heinrich blasts with another fire jett, noting that the wolves are not frightened by fire as he was told as a child.


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              [v]
* acid splash        [v]

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)                      [v]
* -shield -                     [v]
* Feather fall                              [v]
* Comp Lang                      [v]
* magic missile                      [v]

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   [v]
* scorching ray (ev,E)          [v]
* -Cat's grace-                         [v]
* Spectral Hand                     [v]

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic                     [v]
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)                               [v]
* Haste                                  [v]  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 16, 2012)

Ni's elemental throws itself at the barrier before them once more, and once again, the blockade resists.

Desperately, Ni continues to shield himself from the attacking wolf as he focuses on animating the ground behind it.  This time, the innate elemental forces of the inanimate rock cooperate, and spring to life.  _"Get him!"_ urges the gnome in earth tongue, although the creature needs no such encouragement: it slams into the wolf with abandon.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Earth Elemental A Str check: 1d20+5=7
Ni Concentration Check: 1d20+10=28

Thank god; some good news.  

Ni summons another earth elemental to E5.  It attacks the wolf at F6.  I'm going to assume it has flanking via Tonris' compy.  If not, just subtract 2 off of the attack rolls.

Earth Elemental B Attack: 1d20+11=27
Earth Elemental B Damage: 1d6+7=12[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 28/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 0/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 0/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 11/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2012)

The party struggles to turn the fight around, and manage to make some progress. Arianna makes progress toward ungluing herself, Heinrich manages to catch one of the wolves on fire, and finds out that while fire in and of itself does not worry them, catching on fire is another matter entirely. The effected wolf tries to run away after a desperate and failed strike at the fire mage, but is pummeled by the second earth elemental as he does. The other wolf in back manages to bite and even trip Heinrich before it too takes off, not wanting to stick around and get burnt itself. The wolf on Ni continues to bite at the prone gnome, despite taking a heavy hit from the elemental, and lands a decent blow. The quasit lashes out at all three casters, but only is able to land a blow on the prone gnome, doing minimal physical damage, but introducing some poison into the gnome's blood at the same time. Up front, the fleshy humanoid seems to hold while the cultists do the entangle/alchemist's fire on the earth elemental, and once more, the tanglefoot bag hits home, but the alchemist's fire lands well short of it's goal.

[sblock=round 3]





Arianna 33(29)/33(29); entangled (3 rounds), glued to floor (2 hp remaining)
 Compy 15/15; deafened
Heinrich 17/22; prone, deafened
 Ni 23/30; prone, deafened
Tonris 30/30; deafened
earth elemental a 11/17; entangled (3 rounds)
earth elemental b 17/17

quasit
fleshy humanoid 
cultist 1
cultist 2
wolf 12 damage (seriously hurt)[/sblock]

[sblock=deafened]A deafened character cannot hear. He takes a –4 penalty on initiative checks, automatically fails Perception checks based on sound, takes a –4 penalty on opposed Perception checks, and has a 20% chance of spell failure when casting spells with verbal components.[/sblock]

[sblock=tanglefoot bag]When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack   with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and goo bursts   out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon   exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex  save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful  save, it can move only at half speed. A creature that is glued to the  floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength   check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing   weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature   assisting, does not need to make an attack roll;   hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a   damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the   creature can move (including flying) at half speed. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make concentration   check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the   spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking   apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. The original earth elemental needs a DC 15 reflex save to avoid being glued to the floor. Ni needs to make a DC 11 fort save or take one point of dex damage.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2012)

The party struggles to turn the fight around, and manage to make some progress. Arianna makes progress toward ungluing herself, Heinrich manages to catch one of the wolves on fire, and finds out that while fire in and of itself does not worry them, catching on fire is another matter entirely. The effected wolf tries to run away after a desperate and failed strike at the fire mage, but is pummeled by the second earth elemental as he does. The other wolf in back manages to bite and even trip Heinrich before it too takes off, not wanting to stick around and get burnt itself. The wolf on Ni continues to bite at the prone gnome, despite taking a heavy hit from the elemental, and lands a decent blow. The quasit lashes out at all three casters, but only is able to land a blow on the prone gnome, doing minimal physical damage, but introducing some poison into the gnome's blood at the same time. Up front, the fleshy humanoid seems to hold while the cultists do the entangle/alchemist's fire on the earth elemental, and once more, the tanglefoot bag hits home, but the alchemist's fire lands well short of it's goal.

[sblock=round 3]





Arianna 33(29)/33(29); entangled (3 rounds), glued to floor (2 hp remaining)
 Compy 15/15; deafened
Heinrich 17/22; prone, deafened
 Ni 23/30; prone, deafened
Tonris 30/30; deafened
earth elemental a 11/17; entangled (3 rounds)
earth elemental b 17/17

quasit
fleshy humanoid 
cultist 1
cultist 2
wolf 12 damage (seriously hurt)[/sblock]

[sblock=deafened]A deafened character cannot hear. He takes a –4 penalty on initiative checks, automatically fails Perception checks based on sound, takes a –4 penalty on opposed Perception checks, and has a 20% chance of spell failure when casting spells with verbal components.[/sblock]

[sblock=tanglefoot bag]When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack   with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and goo bursts   out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon   exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex  save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful  save, it can move only at half speed. A creature that is glued to the  floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength   check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing   weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature   assisting, does not need to make an attack roll;   hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a   damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the   creature can move (including flying) at half speed. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make concentration   check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the   spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking   apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. The original earth elemental needs a DC 15 reflex save to avoid being glued to the floor. Ni needs to make a DC 11 fort save or take one point of dex damage.


----------



## Qik (Jun 16, 2012)

Ni attempts to summon some further help, but the damage begins to take its toll, and another spell fizzles into nothingness.  His new elemental attacks the remaining wolf, and his older one manages to avoid the worst of the tanglefoot bag before throwing itself once again at the barrier.  It remains in place.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ni casts defensively, fails his concentration check.  Elemental A makes his save, fails Str check to remove barrier.  Elemental B attacks once more.

Ni Fort: 1d20+3=8
Ni Concentration: 1d20+10=16

Elemental Str Check: 1d20+5=14
Elemental Ref: 1d20+2=15

Elemental B Attack: 1d20+11=17
Damage: 1d6+7=10[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 0/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 0/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 11/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


The last wolf goes poof.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2012)

Arianna ignores the rest of the glue for the moment and tries to catch the little flying demon... but was quite unsuccessful.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 18
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 17, 11 T, 16/20 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 21
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *70'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: nothing
Conditions: Entangled, Effective AC 17[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 will post l8r 2 nite - have something to attend - last night was bad storm and had to shut down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2012)

can I do this?
move 5 feet  to E,7 to get away from Quasit. move action to stand.


----------



## Qik (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=Scott]No, you cannot take a 5' step when prone, which is why being tripped is so brutal.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'll allow it this time, just because the quasit is tiny to begin with, and is currently trying to occupy the corner of three different squares. That will be all of your actions for the round though.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Qik's elemental easily finishes off the last wolf, providing hope to the others who seem to be largely ineffective in making progress, though Heinrich is able to get away from the quasit, who seems more worried about the gnome than a fire mage.









*OOC:*


Just need Tonris to wrap up the round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=Scott]No, you cannot take a 5' step when prone, which is why being tripped is so brutal.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] ````````` wanhhhh![/sblock]



sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=ooc]I'll allow it this time, just because the quasit is tiny to begin with, and is currently trying to occupy the corner of three different squares. That will be all of your actions for the round though.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


That is all I'd hoped for.







"Quasitkick!" exclaims the the deafened wizard, though it is possible no one else can hear him as they may be deafened as well.

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              [v]
* acid splash        [v]

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)                      [v]
* -shield -                     [v]
* Feather fall                              [v]
* Comp Lang                      [v]
* magic missile                      [v]

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   [v]
* scorching ray (ev,E)          [v]
* -Cat's grace-                         [v]
* Spectral Hand                     [v]

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic                     [v]
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)                               [v]
* Haste                                  [v]  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Before I act, at this point in the adventure can Tonris perceive the presence of the Quasit? Or is that still invisible to him. The Perception requirement you had listed earlier for perceiving the Quasit was well outside the range for Tonris to normally perceive even if he were to take a 20 or roll a natural 20 on his perception check.


----------



## Qik (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]A creature can't stealth check while attacking, so yes, Tonris can see the quasit.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 19, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]A creature can't stealth check while attacking, so yes, Tonris can see the quasit.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Okay good then, that makes quite a difference to my actions then XD[/sblock]

Tonris immediately enlarges his hair to such a length that it can easily grab hold of and restrain the Quasit without harming Tonris himself. Hopefully this will give the rest of his team mates a much better fighting chance when it comes to dealing with the Quasit and allow Ni to stand up without fear of retribution.

Meanwhile Rex runs up and attempts to bite the Quasit assuming that the Quasit is close enough to the ground to allow Rex to be able to reach the Quasit!









*OOC:*


*Actions:* going to use my prehensile hair hex to allow me to grapple the Quasit with my hair instead of my body. My hope is that in this way I can avoid taking the dex damage that is implied by the Quasit's natural attacks since I am not actually touching the Quasit with my main body.







[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to ask, if Tonris does succeed in his grapple, would you allow Ni to stand up this round?  He still has a move action to expend.  Understandable if not but I thought I'd check.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


The quasit is currently quite visible to everyone. It never tried to turn it's invisibility back since it started attacking.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops, missed Tonris' post somehow. Will get an update up shortly. And Ni would know that the poison is attack based, not touch based.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

The quasit is caught completely off guard by the attacks of the witch and his familiar. A look of shock comes over his face as he is both grappled and poisoned with apparent complete ease. This was definitely not how he had planned it, and he disappears from sight, although the hair still shows that he is very much thoroughly stuck. On the other side of the fray, the two cultists start to nervously discuss amongst themselves in a rather nasty sounding tongue, while glancing at the door behind one of them (MN-1), which elicits a sharp response from the space where the quasit is known to be in the same harsh tongue, but it gets no response from the cultists, who seem to be content to hold their position for now.

[sblock=round 3]






Arianna 33(29)/33(29); entangled (2 rounds), glued to floor (2 hp remaining)
 Compy 15/15; deafened
Heinrich 17/22; deafened
 Ni 23/30; prone, deafened, poisoned (1 dex damage)
Tonris 30/30; deafened, grappling
earth elemental a 11/17; entangled (2 rounds)
earth elemental b 17/17

quasit 4 damage; grappled, poisoned (2 strength damage), invisible (50% miss chance)
fleshy humanoid 
cultist 1
cultist 2[/sblock]

[sblock=deafened]A deafened character cannot hear. He takes a –4 penalty on initiative checks, automatically fails Perception checks based on sound, takes a –4 penalty on opposed Perception checks, and has a 20% chance of spell failure when casting spells with verbal components.[/sblock]

[sblock=tanglefoot bag]When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack    with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and goo  bursts   out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and  resilient upon   exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex   save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful   save, it can move only at half speed. A creature that is glued to the   floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength    check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing    weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature    assisting, does not need to make an attack roll;    hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes  a   damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free,  the   creature can move (including flying) at half speed. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make concentration    check with a DC of 15 + the spell's level or be unable to cast the    spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking    apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Ni needs to make a DC 11 fort  save or another point of dex damage.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

Arianna finishes clawing her way out of the sticky tanglefoot bag goo and pulls a vial from her pocketed scarf for Ni.  "Anti poison"
[sblock=actions]std: auto hit glue, min damage 5 vs 2 left, move action: draw vial of antitoxin from pocketed scarf and holds it out. (+5 to fort saves for 1 hour)  Free: talk[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 21, 2012)

From his back, Ni smiles at the absence of an immediate threat.  _Finally, I can work in peace._ 

With a flip of his wrist, the ground behind one of the cultists rises up, coalescing into a now-familiar form.  The creature attacks the cultist nearby.

The original elemental throws itself at the barrier for a fourth time, and once again, it does not budge.  The second elemental steps up and swings at the invisible quasit, missing.

Ni takes the vial from Arianna's outstretched hand and stands up.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons an earth elemental at N7, grasps antitoxin vial, and stands up.  Not sure if he can do all three; if not, he will summon and stand, and not take the vial.

I appreciate the antitoxin, SK, but we need to get some offense going.  Also, while it doesn't come into play now, shouldn't the penalty for attacking the invisible quasit be lessened?  Given that it's wrapped in hair, it should be easy enough to localize.

Ni Fort: 1d20+3=22
Elemental A Str check: 1d20+5=8
Elemental B moves to F6 and attacks quasit: 1d20+6=9
Elemental C attacks Cultist: 1d20+9=12
[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 0/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 0/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental C - 0/4 minutes
*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 11/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17
Small Earth Elemental C's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


The mischance will be reduced, but I'm still trying to figure out precisely how much. I'm thinking no mischance for the hair, and 30% for all other attacks.


----------



## Qik (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Whatever you want to do is fine, but wouldn't partial concealment (20%) make sense?  Just a friendly suggestion; you're the boss.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=ooc]Whatever you want to do is fine, but wouldn't partial concealment (20%) make sense?  Just a friendly suggestion; you're the boss.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Except that it has two sources of concealment. One is it's invisibility, and the other is the hair. The hair doesn't obstruct itself, and being wrapped around the creature is able to negate the invisibility as well, although I would not allow any kind of precision attack. Anything else is going to have deal with both to successfully hit unless they want to risk cutting the hair, which Tonris probably would not appreciate. Unlock when someone is being grappled normally, hair is not a single solid object, and will have loose strands.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 21, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=ooc]Except that it has two sources of concealment. One is it's invisibility, and the other is the hair. The hair doesn't obstruct itself, and being wrapped around the creature is able to negate the invisibility as well, although I would not allow any kind of precision attack. Anything else is going to have deal with both to successfully hit unless they want to risk cutting the hair, which Tonris probably would not appreciate. Unlock when someone is being grappled normally, hair is not a single solid object, and will have loose strands.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]Keep in mind that so long as my hex does not run out of time for which it is in effect (which it shouldn't for approximately 39 more rounds, counting this one) then the hair is completely capable of maintaining it's grapple on the Quassit so long as I am able to keep making my grapple checks successfully.

Additionally it should be noted that the Prehensile Hair Hex specifically states that my character's hair cannot be sundered or attacked as a separate creature. Thus unless Heinrich or someone else were to go and set fire to my characters hair, I don't think there is much of a problem with having them attack the Quassit while it is entangled. Their attacks should effectively pass right through the hair and hit the Quassit as if the hair were not there at all. In fact the entry for prehensile hair says that any strands that are cut off of the character's head, immediately shrink to nothingness. Further if strands were cut off, I would immediately have new strands grow to replace those that were cut in order to maintain the grapple!

Additionally since we are talking about strands of hair that are grappling in a manner consistent with that of a boa constrictor. Then it makes sense that the Quassit would be quite visible to those around it even if it did engage it's invisibility.

EDIT: Oh and as an aside, the cool thing about having the prehensile hair hex. Is that even if the hair while extended away from the body is cut in such a way as to shorten it significantly... Tonris can effectively stylize his hair back to exactly the shape that he usually wears it after the fight is over.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'll take your word for it. That hex is a lot stronger than I had realized. This is also why I expect players to understand their toys. There is no way I could possibly keep track of everything myself. No mischance than; that should prove helpful to the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> [sblock=OOC]***snip*** Thus unless Heinrich or someone else were to go and set fire to my characters hair, ***snip***[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] don't worry, I have bigger fish to fry . . . . .[/sblock]

"in the language of the arcane Heinrich calls forth the primal element of  fire in its most terrible form!pointing his finger and aiming past every one he speaks,

"Feuerball" H flicks a small ball into the room and then . . . . .*KABOOM!*

A BALL OF SEARING FIRE EXPLODES IN THE BLOCKADED ROOM!!!!

Standard action: cast fireball at location L,6; DC 20 reflex for half


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              [v]
* acid splash        [v]

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)                      [v]
* -shield -                     [v]
* Feather fall                              [v]
* Comp Lang                      [v]
* magic missile                      [v]

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   [v]
* scorching ray (ev,E)          [v]
* -Cat's grace-                         [v]
* Spectral Hand                     [v]

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic                     [v]
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)                               [v]
* Haste                                  [v]  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No offense Scott, but that fireball is kind of disapointing XD

I am going to assume that taking a standard action with my hands to cast a spell is fair game since the grapple is being maintained by my characters prehensile hair, not his hands or feet. To that end I am going to cast a spell and channel it into the quassit via my familiar's ability to deliver touch spells. The spell in question being *Touch of Idiocy* which does not allow for a saving throw though the quassit's spell resistance if any does apply which I will roll for below. This spell reduces the Quassit's Intelligence, Charisma, and Wisdom by 1d6 points.[/sblock]

Tonris attempts to maintain his hold on the Quassit with his exceedingly long hair. Meanwhile he channels a spell into Rex and has the small creature deliver said spell into the Quassit in hopes of hindering the creature even more than it already is.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

The party is shaken a bit as they feel the blast of the fireball going off in the contained space. While it doesn't quite reach Arianna, she definitely feels the heat coming off of it. As the flash of light and heat clears, you get a secondary explosion of multiple alchemical weapons (3 alchemist's fire, 4 acid flasks, and 2 thunderstones) going off simultaneously from just behind the barrier in the middle room. You can just barely see the flames on the barrier in front of you into the room, and all but one of the back barriers is burning quite well, especially the one in middle. The smell the stench of burning acid and flesh rapidly fills the entire space, and you're pretty sure that nothing in that room still lives, not even the demon. If the initial blast didn't kill them, the secondary one would have.









*OOC:*


Tonris still to go. Very impressive blast, Heinrich. The gods of fire are very pleased with you right now.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 21, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tonris still to go. Very impressive blast, Heinrich. The gods of fire are very pleased with you right now.












*OOC:*


Correction, Tonris went while you were typing that up. Also, I have to correct myself. I am now somewhat more impressed by that fireball XD


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


That was a quick turnaround.







With Tonris holding a firm grasp on the quasit, the party is able to make short work of the creature as it dies in one final scream of hatred and agony. It takes a minute for the flames and heat to die down enough for the party to enter the room, and when they do, they find a nasty sight. The middle barrier is completely burnt, and all of the barriers on the side are pretty much rendered useless, though there are still some hot ashes that you have to be careful of. There is one body in the middle of the room that is completely gone; the only reason you know it was once a body is the charred remains of the leather armor and slingstaff that remain. There is another body off to the side that is still intact, if heavily burnt, wearing a set of charred, but still mostly intact masterwork studded leather armor, a masterwork buckler, and a masterwork slingstaff, as well as 3 alchemist's fire, 4 acid flasks, and 2 thunderstones. The stone around the epicenter of both blasts is well scorched.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 The Welcoming Committee 1600 xp total/400 xp each

Treasure
3 alchemist's fire, 4 acid flasks, 2 thunderstones, mw studded leather, mw buckler, mw halfling slingstaff, wand of summon monster 3 (2 charges), +1 ring of protection[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


not the same 3 alchemists fires, 4 acid flasks, and 2 thundestones that caused the secondary explosion in your previous post I hope?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, each cultist had the same arsenol on them. Only one set went kaboom.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I knew I was forgetting something. You also find a wand of summon monster 3 with 2 charges left, and a ring of protection +1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2012)

"Ja, much better, Just vhat i axpected." Heinrich looks very pleased with himself. "Hope I von't need to do again. Only one in memory."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

Arianna uses her drench spell a few times to put out any smoldering hot spots before she enters and steps on one.  When the steam gets a bit thick, she casts a breeze to take care of that as well.

"Oooo! A pretty ring.  May I have the ring? Please, please?"


----------



## Qik (Jun 21, 2012)

Ni pauses a moment, stunned, at the sight of the room engulfed in flame.  After the party and his elementals take care of the quasit, Ni rests a hand admiringly on Heinrich's shoulder.  "Thank you, Herr Heinrich - I was concerned that that was it for us."

The gnome enters the room once Arianna has ensured it is safe.  Absently he says, "Of course..." to her request to take the amulet; he is preoccupied by the door.  After inspecting it for a moment, he says something to the elementals in their native language, and they move to obey him.

[sblock=Actions]Figured elemental C was destroyed in the fire, but the other two are good.

Should probably heal up.  If Arianna channels, Elemental A will stick around a moment to get caught in that.

Knowledge roll from Ni to learn anything about the door.  He asked the two elementals to earth glide through the rock to have a peek at what's on the other side.  Ideally, they'll just peek in; if nothing's there, they'll move further in to see if they can see something, only taking a minute at most, then return back.  They'll stay to the rock, only peeking in momentarily, so as to keep themselves as hidden/protected as possible.

Also, can we heal check to get rid of this deafness?[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 1/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 1/4 minutes
*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 11/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

"Oh, yeah, healing.  Gather around.  Heeaal!  Let's try that again.  Heeeeaaaal!"

"Humpf.  This place is working against me.  Is that good enough for now?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

The door itself is pretty basic; just a heavy stone door. However, you can just barely make out some chanting on the other side. Between that and what the elementals report back, you suspect that someone is doing a summoning ritual of some kind in the room. There are 4 people gathered around a large raised dias and they are apparently channeling energy into orbs on the corners of it right now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=curing deafened]I'll go ahead and treat it like the quills from eariler. A DC 15 Heal check will remove one aspect of the deafened state. Every 5 points above that, you can remove another aspect. If you fail by more than 5, you take 1d4 nonlethal damage and can remove one aspect. There are 3 things that have to be removed: the chance of spell failure, the penalty to initiative, and the penalties to Perception.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

"Okay, lets try to fix this ringing in your ears everyone."  When they don't hear her, she grabs them by the arm or such.

Spending time trying to fix everyone else in the party the simple home remedy way, Arianna doesn't get very far.  She has at least a little luck with gnome and the reptile.  So, she brings out the big guns of her faith.  

Going back through on everyone, she lays her hands on their ears, "With the power of Tanager's storms, I give you liberty from your pain, freeing you from the shackles of deafness and returning you to the glory of what you once was!  Praised be Tanager!"

[sblock=ooc]Reroll once per round for a minute against the original DC for the deafness.  If you succeed, the deafness effect ends.  An absolutely awesome domain power.[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]Cast Guidance upon myself, then attempt a heal check, repeat process on the next victim.
Didn't get very far.  So, another tactic.

Liberty’s Blessing (Sp): You touch a willing creature as a standard action, granting it a boon. A creature with this boon can, as a swift action, make a saving throw against a single spell or effect it is suffering from that grants a save. The DC of the saving throw is equal to the original
DC of the spell or effect. If the saving throw is successful, the effect ends. This boon lasts for 1 minute or until successfully used to remove a spell or effect, whichever duration is shorter. You can use this ability for a number of times equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. (5 times for Arianna)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

*still cant hear*



Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=actions]Cast Guidance upon myself, then attempt a heal check, repeat process on the next victim.
> Didn't get very far.  So, another tactic.
> 
> Liberty’s Blessing (Sp): You touch a willing creature as a standard action, granting it a boon. A creature with this boon can, as a swift action, make a saving throw against a single spell or effect it is suffering from that grants a save. The DC of the saving throw is equal to the original
> ...




ooc: if we are to reroll for ourselves, then . . . . .

in a voice a bit too loud Heinrich says, "Ich kann dich nicht hören! vaaaht? vaht you say?"

He winces at the volume of his own voice and grows a sheepish grin, "oops"

He then looks around at the destrction from his spell

"Ach! oops!" it seems the heat of the fire blast had a bit more effect then what he thought it would do. (ooc: or even what i thought it would do! btw, best roll was at dc +7)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonris says a little too loudly "THANK YOU ARIANNA!" as suddenly both he and Rex can begin to hear their surroundings again...

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll even be nice, and say you did all this healing the deafness stuff while waiting for the fires to subside, giving Ni more time to actually play with his elementals.


----------



## Qik (Jun 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Won't get a chance to post properly until tomorrow afternoon, but what do people think of sending in some earth elementals in advance of us?

Edit: thanks ss!  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Using summons to search and expose ambushes is always a good idea. Just keep one or two in reserve for a big fight at the end.  The wand is for emergencies, as it is like a wizard's version and very short term.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I tend to agree with Satin on this one. Though I suppose it could always be a good idea to ask the Elementals for their opinion on the matter. Afterall they are semi sentient at the very least...[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 23, 2012)

"Many thanks, Mademoiselle Arianna!"

Ni thanks the elementals for their report and turns to the others.  "This sounds serious," he says, his usual lightness absent for now.  "Any creature that would require such an elaborate ritual to summon is going to be a problem.  It's going to be a bad thing."

"The elementals have agreed to go in advance of us if we would like.  I can summon them some friends to shore up their ranks a bit.  Once they've had a chance to get the drop on our friends, we can go in through the door."    

Before the elementals get sent off, Ni checks the front door for magic to make sure there are no tricks.

[sblock=OOC]I'm thinking Ni can summon two more earth elementals, then send them in with instructions to each engage one of the cultists inside.  Does anybody have suggestions as to whether they should simply attack, or try to grapple the cultists?  Not their forte, but could be a good idea nevertheless.  They'd grapple at +7 with Augment Summon and Earth Mastery.  Summoning two more elementals still leaves Ni with 4 summon SLAs, as well as his spells.  Should be good enough.

Ni'll check the door with Detect Magic just to make sure there's nothing fishy there before we execute the plan.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 23/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 2/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 2/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 11/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a pair of regular stone doors that open onto a short hall that ends with another set of regular stone doors, which are identical to the first pair, that open up to the room in question. Upon further examination of the room, the elementals notice at least one creature hiding in one of the many nooks and crannies of the room. Also, it occurs to you that interrupting an arcane ritual in progress should probably be done very carefully, especially when you don't know precisely what they are trying to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

[sblock=metagame] i have dispel magic and haste in my level 3 arsenal[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Know Planes/Arcana + Guidance to get some specifics on potential problems of interrupting this sort of a ceremony.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

Knowledge arcana to know of possible repercussions about interrupting that spell.

ooc: grrr! I hate those kind of rolls!!!!

ic: Heinrich seems a bit preoccupied with double checking his hearing. if he has any knowledge of what to do or not to do, he is not sharing, or he knows nothing.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

Tonris attempts to figure out the type of ritual that these men are performing as well as the repercussions of interrupting these men mid-ritual.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I am going out on a limb and assuming Tonris' rolls are more to your all's liking?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

ooc - definitely better on the K arcana


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2012)

"If they are doing something nasty, get interrupted and it goes boom in their face, it is not different than us going boom in there face.  Better to screw up their weapon than us having to try in fight it."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

"I am more concerned with them trying to control the entry of some lower level demon into our plane of existence, and us interrupting them and inadvertently allowing the access to our plane of some higher level demon that we are ill-equipped to handle." Tonris says in response to Arriana's comment.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's hard to pin down precisely what they are doing based on second hard reports, but they definitely seem to be trying to summon something. However, it also sounds like they probably aren't as far along in their ritual as Tonris fears, and while interrupting them would leave a lot of raw magical energy with no focus, the main body of the ritual has not been reached and would likely not be triggered.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]So basic translation would be like what would happen if we interrupted Bobby mid ritual during this scene:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNRIDVgGgiw"]Supernatural - 7x01 - Castiel returns the souls to Purgatory; Leviathan takes over Castiel - YouTube[/ame]

Though in that instance I have a feeling the repercussions of interrupting the ritual would have been worse if not just as bad as what had actually happened... basically what I am looking for is the order of magnitude of the magical energy we are talking about here...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The energy seems to be focused on crystal orbs on top of the pillars at the corner of the platform. You think there would have been more stored, but the double blast from earlier caused them to lose a lot of what had been built up, so while definitely annoying, the magnitude wouldn't be immediately lethal.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Do I actually have line of sight with any of the cultists that are performing the ritual?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If you entered the room, you would, it's a large open room with the platform near the far end. I will try to get a basic map posted as soon as possible, but basically you have two sets of doors, with a short hallway, leading to a large open space with the unfinished walls full of little nooks and crannies.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okeey Dokeey then.







Tonris enters the room after the Elementals make their report. Once inside he begins chanting a minor incantation which he then channels into the nearest cultist that he can see. Moving to within 35 feet of the cultist in question if need be. This way he is outside of the Cultists melee range while still being able to deliver the effects of the spell to the Cultist.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Ear-Splitting Scream on the nearest Cultist in hopes of disrupting the ritual before it can be completed. The Target must make a fortitude save against a DC of 15. A failed save means that the target suffers the dazed condition and 3d6 points of damage. A successful save negates the dazed condition and halves the damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear-Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Need a single round of actions from everyone else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

Heinrich moves within 35 feet pulling out a flask of alchemical fire as he does so, and points his finger at a different cultist and a ray of fire more potent then ever jets from him. The flask disappears in the process.
power component:
(Scorching Ray (M): Any target damaged by a scorching ray catches on fire as if it has been struck by alchemist's fire.)

[sblock=Scorching Ray]
School evocation [fire]; Level sorcerer/wizard 2
*Casting Time* 1 standard action
*Components* V, S
*Range* close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Effect* one or more rays
*Duration *instantaneous
*Saving Throw* none; *Spell Resistance* yes

You blast your enemies with a searing beam of fire. You may
fire one ray, plus one additional ray for every four levels
beyond 3rd (to a maximum of three rays at 11th level). Each
ray requires a ranged touch attack to hit and deals 4d6 points
of fire damage. The rays may be fired at the same or different
targets, but all rays must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of
each other and fired simultaneously.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              [v]
* acid splash        [v]

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)                      [v]
* -shield -                     [v]
* Feather fall                              [v]
* Comp Lang                      [v]
* magic missile                      [v]

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E)                   [v]
* -scorching ray- (ev,E)          [v]
* -Cat's grace-                         [v]
* Spectral Hand                     [v]

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic                     [v]
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)                               [v]
* Haste                                  [v]  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Qik (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Is there any reason we're completely ignoring the idea of sending elementals in first?  I would have appreciated some discussion about that, folks, rather than just being disregarded.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]because Tonris is young, impetuous, and kind of would like to interrupt this ritual before they get too far into it.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]At least the elementals got to inform us there was a ritual being started.  They are still available for clobbering bad guys.[/sblock] The blaster casters seem too excited and rush in.  Not sure as to what the enemy is, Arianna turns to basic preparations.  Moving ahead of them,  "Tanager, strengthen us with your power!"
 
[sblock=actions]swift: Arcane Strike, Move (up to 50') ahead of the others to protect our blaster casters but still be within 50' of all party members on our side, Std: Cast Bless

Attempting to be in front of Tonris and Heinrich to take the most of the retaliation. [/sblock]








*OOC:*


Cast Bless: +1 attacks and saves vs. Fear





[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(10 rds)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 24, 2012)

Ni is midway through suggesting the possibility of sending in an advance troupe of earth elementals when Tonris and Heinrich take off into the chamber.  The easy-going gnome is completely flummoxed by their actions, though he recovers quickly enough.  "Friends, head in!  I'll meet you on the other side!" he calls to the elementals, who nod stoically and disappear into the rock wall.  Ni follows the others into the chamber.

[sblock=Actions]Each elemental will move through the rock, come out the side walls, and attack one of the cultists each, avoiding those attacked by Tonris and Heinrich if possible.  I'll roll attacks for them, assuming that they didn't get Blessed (add 1 to their attack if they did).

Elemental A: 1d20+9=16, 1d6+7=12
Elemental B: 1d20+9=15, 1d6+7=9

Ni'll move into the chamber, staying ~10 ft behind the others.  I'm going to hold his standard for this round until the others' actions get resolved and we get a map up.[/sblock] 










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 27/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 2/4 minutes
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 2/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 15/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=qik] oops - sorry. saw an action and followed  suit.having an off day here.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2012)

As Tonris pushes open the second set of doors, things go crazy quickly. Two of the robed cultists, already shaky from the earlier blast, lose their concentration and turn themselves into conduits for the energy from the orbs to flow into, killing them both instantly. This causes minor explosions of energy at the other two orbs, which the robed figures take with mixed results, although both stay standing. Targeting the closest one, Tonris unleashes an ear splitting scream that, while annoying, doesn't seem to faze the halfling much. Heinrich targets the other robed figure with his scrorching ray, lighting him on fire, only to realize a bit too late that he was going up against a tiefling, who is still hurt, but not nearly as much as someone else would have been, and who definitely is not all that concerned about being on fire. Ni's earth elementals move through the walls to attack the cultists, but are intercepted. One meets a dretch as it steps out of the wall, and lands a solid blow; the other doesn't even get out of the wall before it meets a mud elemental that absorbs the punch with it's muddy skin. The orbs and the 5' columns they are resting on are literally humming with arcane energy, and seem likely to discharge it again at some point. The obsidian black platform is about 1 foot off the ground, and seems to have a variety of runes and symbols carved into in with the same blood red ink from the first door.

[sblock=round 1]





Arianna 33(29)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 21/22
 Ni 27/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 30/30
earth elemental a 15/17; 5 rounds remaining
earth elemental b 17/17; 20 rounds remaining

dretch  10/22
halfling summoner 4+earlier damage (notably hurt)
eidolon hiding
mud elemental; 8 rounds remaining
tiefling summoner 16 damage (notably hurt)
eidolon hiding
eidolon hiding[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Waiting on Ni's standard action.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]How do we have 3 opposing eidolons with only 2 opposing summoners?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Broodmaster archetype[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 25, 2012)

Ni takes the chaos that their entrance invokes in stride.  He contemplates his move for a seemingly-eternal split second, then makes his decision.  Nodding, his expression one of intense focus, he begets two celestial eagles out of the air itself.  The pair ferociously attack the tiefling cultist.

[sblock=Actions]Ni casts SMII, summoning 1d3+1=2 celestial eagles, at T -7 and R -9.  They full attack the cultist using smite evil (+1 damage).

Eagle A: 1d20+5=15, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+5=16, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+5=14, 1d4+2=5 *-> forgot +1 from smite, no worries if you don't include it*

Eagle B: 1d20+5=25, 1d4+3=5, 1d20+5=24, 1d4+3=4, 1d20+5=24, 1d4+3=6
Crit Confirm: 1d20+5=11, 1d4+3=7

Also, Ni is up to 27 HP with Arianna's channeling.  If the injured earth elemental caught that, too, he's up to 15 HP.
[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 27/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 5/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 5 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 20 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Celestial Eagles A & B - 0/4 minutes

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 15/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Celestial Eagles]Celestial Eagles

Eagle A: 7/7 HP
Eagle B: 7/7 HP

AC 14, Touch 13
Fort +5 Ref +4 Will +2[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2012)

The halfling grins as Ni summons the celestial eagles. "Oh, I can do that, too. Here, let me show you." And suddenly three fiendish eagles appear around Ni, and proceed to nip and slash at everyone around them. Arianna takes 4 points of damage as one bites her, and Ni takes a total of 10 points as two talons slash into his flesh. Another one of the fleshy creatures, which Ni is finally able to identify as a dretch, successfully summons backup, and earth elemental a takes a decent blow. The mud elemental is able to slam it's muddy fist into earth elemental b, and mud starts to slowly ooze around the earth elemental. The tiefling ignores both the fire and the eagles, casting a spell before taking a step back. Meanwhile the celestial eagles come under attack. The eagle that successfully hit the tiefling, which is now on fire after getting that close to the blaze of the tiefling's robes, is struck from behind as a serpent's neck lashes out and bites it hard. The other one gets an crossbow bolt stuck up it's rear, although the source is not immediately clear. A horselike eidolon comes charging out toward Tonris, but this creature is unable to connect, and Tonris remains unharmed. Both the serpent and horse creature make Lu look extremely well defined, as aside from their general shape and the the definite sharpness of their attacks, their bodies are closer to that of the mud elemental than anything else. As if this wasn't enough, the orbs start to discharge energy, sending off random bolts of magic in all directions. Most of them end up smashing into the wall, but Ni and a couple of the fiendish eagles take solid hits.

[sblock=round 2]






Arianna 33(25)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 21/22
 Ni 12/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 30/30
earth elemental a 10/17; 4 rounds remaining
earth elemental b 9/17; 19 rounds remaining
celestial eagle a 2/7; on fire, possibly entrapped; 39 rounds remaining
celestial eagle b 1/7; 39 rounds remaining

dretch  a 10/22
dretch b (Q,-1) 22/22; it is there, I just forgot to make it visible before exporting the map
halfling summoner 4+earlier damage (notably hurt)
humanoid hiding; DC 14 Perception check to notice
mud elemental; 7 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle a 3/7; 29 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle b 4/7; 29 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle c 7/7; 29 rounds remaining
tiefling summoner 31 damage (notably significantly hurt)
quadraped
serpent 
wild magic orbs 4 remaining[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 17]The tiefling cast Infernal Healing.[/sblock]

[sblock=entrapped]The creature has an ability that restricts another creature’s movement,  usually with a physical attack such as ice, mud, lava, or webs. The  target of an entrap attack must make a Fortitude save or become entangled for the listed duration. If a target is already entangled by this ability, a second entrap attack means the target must make a Fortitude save or become helpless for the listed duration. The save DCs are Constitution-based. A target made helpless  by this ability is conscious but can take no physical actions (except  attempting to break free) until the entrapping material is removed. The  target can use spells with only verbal components or spell-like abilities if it can make a DC 20 concentration check. An entangled creature can make a Strength check (at the same DC as the entrap saving throw DC) as a full-round action to break free; the DC for a helpless creature is +5 Greater than the saving throw DC. Destroying the entrapping material frees the creature. In this case, it has hardness 5, hp 5.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Earth elemental B needs a DC 14 Fort save to avoid being entrapped. Wow, that took a while to get through all the rolls and write up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

Heinrich looks around and says, "This place, it is crowded it is getting.yeesh!" He raises his hand and points at the Tiefling. 3 darts of light and force shoot out and strike unerringly.

magic missile!


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* -shield -
* Feather fall  
* Comp Lang 
* -magic missile -

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E) 
* -scorching ray- (ev,E) 
* -Cat's grace-  
* Spectral Hand  

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic 
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)  
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2012)

The tiefling laughs as the missiles bounce off his shield spell.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

Arianna goes after the most wounded summoner, drawing up some extra arcane energy into her spear, rounding the bend a striking a strong blow as the spear pierces the tiefling.
[sblock=actions]Provoke AoOs leaving, Swift: Arcane Strike, Single Move: By way of N-8, move to R-8, longspear attack with reach T-9 if that is the tiefling summoner.[/sblock]Everyone: +1 Attack from Bless active 9 rounds [sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/25, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(9 rds), Arcane Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> The tiefling laughs as the missiles bounce off his shield spell.












*OOC:*


 darn you sunshadow21!!!







*shakes fist at dm*


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, couldn't update tonight because of a power outage.  Don't have time to due so now.  Should get one in tomorrow morning.  Apologies for the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Tonris screams in frustration as the enemies seem to be overwhelming him and his new friends. However he has an idea of how he can turn the tides of this fight.

Tonris gives an evil glare towards the Tiefling, hoping that this glare will in someway debilitate the Tieflings ability to fight him and his allies!

[sblock=Actions]Using the Evil Eye Hex on the Tiefling. This will require the Tiefling to make a will saving throw against a DC of 16 or else suffer a -2 penalty on all further saving throws for the next 7 rounds. If successful on his saving throw the penalty lasts for the next 1 round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

A lot flashes through Ni's mind amid the claws, beaks, and energetic bursts.  Thoughts about his death.  Thoughts about his hope to stop the potential unleashing of evil.  Thoughts about Tonris' stupidity.  In the midst of chaos, each of these thoughts races crystal clear through his mind, but still, he manages to remain focused.

The gnome takes a step backward, and, shielding himself from the eagle before him, yet again animates the earth, this time near the halfling caster.  From there, he can do little but hope as all his animations beset their foes.

[sblock=Actions]Whew boy.  Whole lot goin' on at this point.  Think I got it all.

Ni 5' steps to N0, summons an earth elemental at S -2.
Ni concentration check: 1d20+10=25

That new earth elemental ("C") attacks the halfling caster:
1d20+9=18, 1d6+7=9

Elemental B Fort Save: 1d20+6=16
Elemental B attacks the mud elemental: 1d20+11=12, 1d6+7=10

Elemental A 5' steps to Q1, attacks dretch at P0: 1d20+9=22, 1d6+7=8

Eagle at R -9 5' steps to S -9, full attacks: 1d20+3=22, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+3=9, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+3=21, 1d4+2=6

Not sure what to roll for the other eagle, so I'll leave that to you.  If it can, it'll 5' to T -8 and full attack the tiefling, shifting its attacks if the tiefling is downed by now.
1d20+3=10, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+3=9, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+3=21, 1d4+2=6
[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 12/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental A - 4 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 19 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Celestial Eagles A & B - 39 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental C - 40 rounds remaining

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental A's HP: 10/17
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 9/17
Small Earth Elemental C's HP: 17/17

AC: 18 (Touch: 11; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Celestial Eagles]Celestial Eagles

Eagle A: 2/7 HP
Eagle B: 1/7 HP

AC 14, Touch 13
Fort +5 Ref +4 Will +2[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chaos reigns as battle breaks out. The tiefling is taken down as he takes concentrated fire, but his eidolons do not immediately disappear for some reason. The dretch is the only other opponent to take damage from Ni's many summons as the halfling just grins as the celestial eagle on fire poofs as the fire engulfs it. Tonris takes minor damage from the horselike creature's bite as Arianna takes a crossbow bolt straight in the back from the eidolon archer (I love two natural 20s). The serpent reaches out to bite the remaining eagle and sends that creature home as well. The mud elemental turns to attack the earth elemental attacking the halfling summoner before sliding out of the flank it found itself in. The original dretch manages to pop the earth elemental as it full attacks and lands a nasty bite on the living rock. The second dretch charges Heinrich and catches the fire mage off guard as he lands his bite. The fiendish eagles continue to plague their targets as Ni and Tonris both suffer full attacks and take several more hits. The last celestial eagle chases after Arianna, missing on it's bite attack. The halfling summoner retreats to a corner and summons another mud elemental in front of him, who promptly attacks the earth elemental out in the open, but missing, as he starts to cackle as if he's gone completely mad. Once more the orbs release energy, taking out one of the fiendish eagles while the rest of the bolts of magical energy are absorbed harmlessly by the walls.

[sblock=round 3]




Arianna 33(10)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 14/22
 Ni 7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 19/30
earth elemental b 9/17; 18 rounds remaining
earth elemental c 8/17; 39 rounds remaining

dretch  a 2/22
dretch b  22/22; charged
halfling summoner 4+earlier damage (notably hurt)
humanoid 
mud elemental a; 5 rounds remaining
mud elemental b; 30 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle a 3/7; 29 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle c 7/7; 29 rounds remaining
quadraped; 1 round remaining
serpent 6 damage; 1 round remaining
wild magic orbs 4 remaining[/sblock]

[sblock=entrapped]The creature has an ability that restricts another  creature’s movement,  usually with a physical attack such as ice, mud,  lava, or webs. The  target of an entrap attack must make a Fortitude save or become entangled for the listed duration. If a target is already entangled by this ability, a second entrap attack means the target must make a Fortitude save or become helpless for the listed duration. The save DCs are Constitution-based. A target made helpless   by this ability is conscious but can take no physical actions (except   attempting to break free) until the entrapping material is removed. The   target can use spells with only verbal components or spell-like abilities if it can make a DC 20 concentration check. An entangled creature can make a Strength check (at the same DC as the entrap saving throw DC) as a full-round action to break free; the DC for a helpless creature is +5 Greater than the saving throw DC. Destroying the entrapping material frees the creature. In this case, it has hardness 5, hp 5.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Earth elemental C needs a DC 14 Fort save to avoid  being entrapped. Wow, that took a while to get through all the rolls  and write up.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Tonris takes a step back, and proceeds to cast a healing spell on himself to prevent him from dying. Meanwhile Rex moves to the spot that Tonris has just vacated and proceeds to bite the horse-like Eidolon in the leg.

[sblock=Actions]Tonris will 5-foot step back to position K, -3. Meanwhile his Familiar will take his place in the square Tonris had been occupying. Once positions are traded Tonris will cast Cure Moderate Wounds on himself. Meanwhile Rex will proceed to attack the Horse-Like Eidolon in the leg with his poisonous bite. Not sure how much that will do. But it is an attempt.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:*
*Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 5*

looking about Heinrich is suddenly beset upon by the dretch demon!
in defense he moves to a more advantageous spot! However, the pain of the demon's bite is more then what he is expecting and the spell fizzles harmlessly away!!

move: 5 foot to L,-5
Standard: cast elementally altered burning hands [acid/fire]

concentration check
10 + 7 (dam) + 1 (spell level) = dc 18
vs 
d20 + 5 (caster level) + 4 (ability mod)


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 19/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* -shield -
* Feather fall  
* Comp Lang 
* -magic missile -

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E) 
* -scorching ray- (ev,E) 
* -Cat's grace-  
* Spectral Hand  

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic 
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)  
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 ps: i think post 301 [sunshadow21] should have the round labeled as round 2


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

Having evened the summoner count, Arianna returns to make sure her summoner stays standing.  She skewers and pops the fiendish eagle that was hassling Ni, freeing him up to cast freely.
Draws an AoO from the Dretch
[sblock=actions]move to O-3, Swift: Arcane Strike, std longspear attack fiendish eagle at N-1 with Flank[/sblock][sblock=AoOs]Arianna draws one from Dretch B as she moved by.
If Dretch A moves to engage, he draws one from Arianna with Bless and Arcane Strike damage added, +9, d8+7 which pops him if it hits.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/10, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(8 rds), Arcane Strike, Flank[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 28, 2012)

Despite his grievous wounds, Ni manages to shoot a brief smile to Arianna.  "My thanks, mademoiselle!"  He then turns his attention to the battlefield at large.  A brief moment of intense concentration, a flourishing gesture, and a current of (much more amiable) energy races through the space.  Arianna and the elementals feel it course through their bodies.

Both elementals continue to attack the summoner and his animations.

[sblock=Actions]Ni casts Haste.  From my count, he should be able to reach Arianna and the two elementals from where he's currently standing.  Boy is it nice to not have to roll a concentration check.  

Elemental B 5' to T -1, full attack: 1d20+10=19, 1d6+7=11, 1d20+10=15, 1d6+7=10

Elemental C Fort Save: 1d20+6=17
Elemental C full attacks the Mud elemental at T -2: 1d20+10=18, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+10=12, 1d6+7=8
If that mud elemental somehow gets killed, the elemental will 5' due south to hedge in the halfling, but it looks unlikely.  [/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 4/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental B - 19 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental C - 40 rounds remaining
- Haste - on Arianna, Elementals B & C, Ni - 1/4 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 9/17
Small Earth Elemental C's HP: 8/17

AC: 19 (Touch: 12; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2012)

The chaos starts to settle down as the elementals continue to duke it out with mixed results.  A concentrated effort by the serpent, the archer, and the dretch manage to drop one earth elemental, while the mud elementals are able to further wound, but not kill, the other earth elemental. The horse creature also takes one desperate failed attack on the compy before it and the serpent suddenly go poof. The healthy dretch assaults Arianna, landing both claws, as the one remaining fiendish eagle moves five feet and unsuccessfully assails the witch. Despite getting hit, the halfling still stands, though he appears to be slowing down a bit as he steps back and pulls out a wand. After a quick wave, a pit appears in the area between him and the party. Finally, the ever present magic bolts manage to finish off one of the dretches and bring Arianna's skin to a near breaking point.

[sblock=round 3]




Green square is a 10' deep pit.

Arianna 33(1)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 14/22
 Ni 7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 19/30
earth elemental c 5/17; 38 rounds remaining

dretch b  22/22
halfling summoner severely hurt
humanoid 
mud elemental a; 4 rounds remaining
mud elemental b; 29 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle a 3/7; 28 rounds remaining
wild magic orbs 4 remaining[/sblock]

[sblock=entrapped]The creature has an ability that restricts another   creature’s movement,  usually with a physical attack such as ice, mud,   lava, or webs. The  target of an entrap attack must make a Fortitude save or become entangled for the listed duration. If a target is already entangled by this ability, a second entrap attack means the target must make a Fortitude save or become helpless for the listed duration. The save DCs are Constitution-based. A target made helpless    by this ability is conscious but can take no physical actions (except    attempting to break free) until the entrapping material is removed.  The   target can use spells with only verbal components or spell-like abilities if it can make a DC 20 concentration check. An entangled creature can make a Strength check (at the same DC as the entrap saving throw DC) as a full-round action to break free; the DC for a helpless creature is +5 Greater than the saving throw DC. Destroying the entrapping material frees the creature. In this case, it has hardness 5, hp 5.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Earth elemental C needs a DC 14 Fort save to avoid   being entrapped.


----------



## Qik (Jun 29, 2012)

Continuing to ignore his wounds, Ni grins, sensing the tide of the battle turning.  Cupping his hands, he blows mightily: this initially-normal gust grows and thickens, coalescing into a swirling form of living air.  Ni yells to the creature, but it is already moving to act.  The air creature spins mightily, focusing its fury on the halfling summoner.

[sblock=Actions]Earth Elemental C Fort Save: 1d20+6=18
Earth Elemental full attacks Mud Elemental at U -2: 1d20+10=11, 1d6+7=10, 1d20+10=17, 1d6+7=9

Ni summons an air elemental at S -3.  The elemental enters its whirlwind form.

Now, I've never used whirlwind before, so I'm unfamiliar with it, and may require input from others.  However, from how I read it, once the elemental changes form, it can move without provoking AoOs, and every creature it touches has to make a Reflex save or suffer slam damage (in this case, 1d4+3).  Ni'll tell the elemental to focus on the halfling, so I would have the elemental move back and forth in and out of the halfling's square until it is dead, then move onto the mud elementals.  It takes 10 ft of a flying creature's speed to turn 180 degrees: from my count, that means the elemental can pass through the halfling's space four separate times.  Damage for each of these: 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=6

Just in case the halfling survives this, the air elemental will end its turn in his square, still whirlwinding, so as to force him to make a concentration check.  If the halfling dies somewhere along this process, the air elemental will turn to the mud elementals, focusing on the injured one first.

I think all this is kosher, but let me know if I've missed/misread something.[/sblock]








[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 3/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental C - 38 rounds remaining
- Haste - on Arianna, Elementals B & C, Ni - 2/4 rounds
- Summon Monster II - Small Air Elemental A - 40 rounds remaining

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental B's HP: 9/17
Small Earth Elemental C's HP: 8/17

AC: 19 (Touch: 12; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental]Small Air Elemental (w/Augment Summoning)

17/17 HP
AC 17, Touch 14
Fort +6 Ref +6 Will +0[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=whirlwind]With the tight quarters of that particular nook and the square that the halfling is in being just outside of your close range so it can't start in that square, I'm going to say it's only able to effectively get three 3 passes and the halfling gets a circumstance modifier to his reflex save because the wind can't really get fully around him due to the wall being right there.[/sblock]

The air elemental struggles to get a proper attack vector as the halfling manages to wedge himself solidly into a small fissure in the wall, but is finally able to do some damage on it's final pass, though not quite enough to kill the summoner, who is left staggered but still barely conscious. In it's efforts, however, it does manage to batter one of the mud elementals (the one in U,-4) enough to make it disappear, so it's not a complete waste. Meanwhile the debris cloud being thrown up makes its impossible for anyone else to see into that nook (U,-3 and U,-4 are effectively obscured by total concealment for the entire round due the frantic actions of the air elemental).


----------



## Qik (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, you're the boss.

I counted out the steps, and the elemental could get 4 occupations of that square in from a starting point of S -3.  If you'd like, I can walk through the numbers here.

As far as the Ref save - again, you're the boss, but I think a circumstantial bonus doesn't make any sense.  The elemental is completely surrounding the halfling by occupying the entirety of its space.  No matter how pressed the halfling is against the wall, the elemental is able to completely surround it from all sides, not just around it, but above and below it.  The text says nothing about circumstantial modifiers which would enable the victim to resist the attack.  And I'm not even sure if a full envelopment is necessary to deal the damage.  So I would respectfully disagree.

Let me know what you think.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Obviously, you're the boss.
> 
> I counted out the steps, and the elemental could get 4 occupations of that square in from a starting point of S -3.  If you'd like, I can walk through the numbers here.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]If it was a smooth wall and an even ceiling, I would agree with you entirely, but you have to remember this is an old mine, so neither wall nor ceiling are precisely even, and the halfling is small enough he can take advantage of some of the smaller cracks that a medium creature would not be able to benefit from. Given that and the fact that the minimum height of the whirlwind is 10 feet, along with the fact that the square he's currently in is already a bit of a squeeze for the halfling by himself, even before you put a 10 foot tall whirlwind in there, I just have a hard time believing that the air elemental would be operating at an optimum strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 29, 2012)

Arianna backsteps from the dretch and then lands two solid blows with the longspear, leaving it bloody but not incapacitated.
[sblock=actions]5' step to P-3, swift Arcane Strike, std Longspear attack, Haste Longspear attack[/sblock][sblock=ooc]I will go with SS on this one.  Even in a tornado, a 1' ditch can make the difference.
We will get that halfling soon enough.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/1, Current AC: 23 Haste
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *80'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(7 rds), Arcane Strike, Flank, Haste
Immediate Action: If the eidolon goes to zero, transfer life force from Arianna to Teq for the amount of damage dealt, leaving Arianna at least 2 HP.  So, the suit stays in the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2012)

[SBLOCK= FOR THE GM]
I need some clarification. could you add a minute detail of where they are coordinates wise? the icons are fuzzy and some have red dots that have no indicator of what it means. thank you in advance.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=Round 4 map and status update]





Green square is a 10' deep pit
U,-3 and U,-4 offer total concealment to anyone more than 5' away, partial concealment at 5'
red dots indicates the presence of injuries

Arianna (O,-3) 33(1)/33(29)
 Compy (L,-3) 15/15
Heinrich (L-5) 14/22
 Ni (M,0) 7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 30/30
earth elemental c (T,-1) 5/17; 38 rounds remaining
air elemental (U, -3) 17/17

halfling summoner (U,-3) staggered
humanoid ARCHER (O, -12)
mud elemental b (T,-4) 29 rounds remaining
fiendish eagle a (L,-3) 3/7 28 rounds remaining
wild magic orbs (P,-7; P,-4, S, -7; S, -4) 4 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock= gm]cool! thank you very much!![/sblock]

Heinrich moves 10 feet south (N,-3) Smiles and gives Arianna a quich bow. "Frauline." he points his finger at the archer and 3 bolts of force are launched.

cast magic missile via pearl of power.

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 14/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* -shield -
* Feather fall  
* Comp Lang 
* -magic missile - #

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E) 
* -scorching ray- (ev,E) 
* -Cat's grace-  
* Spectral Hand  

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic 
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)  
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 29, 2012)

Tonris sends a quick warning signal to Rex who proceeds to move out of the way of the spell that Tonris is about to cast. Meanwhile Tonris takes a defensive posture and prepares to cast his spell... suddenly a fan of flames erupts from Tonris' fingers engulfing the Fiendish Eagle!

[sblock=Actions]Rex 5' steps to L,-4. Tonris casts Burning Hands Defensively (targeting squares L,-3 to N,-3). Rolls are to follow. DC 15 Reflex Save for half damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=Oh boy!] Does he do more damage to the fire resistant eagle or the fire resistant party member mage?? 

Another note: The pearl requires a standard action to recharge.  So, you can't recharge and cast in the same round.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2012)

As Arianna pops the dretch, causing it to disappear, Heinrich steps forward and takes out the archer with his force missiles. Meanwhile, Tonris almost lights up both the fiendish eagle and the fire mage, but is able to see Heinrich's action in time to take a step back and get Rex out of the way before launching his spell, though Heinrich does feel a bit of wamth on his backside. The eagle ignores the flames and move along with the witch, landing two weak attacks with a claw and his beak. The mud elemental finishes off the last of the earth elementals as the debris from the whirlwind clears just in time for the party to see the halfling pulls out a flask of alchemist's fire, and with one last glorious cry in the same nasty tongue you heard the other cultists using, opens the cork, pours the contents all over himself and the air elemental, and takes himself out with a miniature fireball, doing a fair bit of damage to the air elemental in the process. The room falls silent as the summoned creatures and the pit disappear and the orbs continue to release their pent up energy, with another bolt striking Arianna, and one bolt going directly over her head.
​
[sblock=Round 5]




The pit is gone; ignore the green square
red dots indicates the presence of injuries

Arianna (O,-3) 29(1)/33(29)
 Compy (L,-3) 15/15
Heinrich (L-5) 14/22
 Ni (M,0) 7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 28/30
air elemental (U, -3) 10/17; 1 more round of alchemists fire

wild magic orbs (P,-7; P,-4; S, -7; S, -4) 4 remaining[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. We are still in combat as the "trap" is still active and precise locations still matter.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


A few notes on the orbs: They have each been releasing two magic missile equivalents (minus the auto hit) each round in straight lines away from the orb. The missiles have been bouncing off the walls, ceilings, and floor in all directions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2012)

5 ft step to M,-4, flame jet to orb at P,-4

"lets see what happens here . . . . ."

ooc re hot seat from burning hands . ..  . .  . good thing he has fire resistance 5, eh


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Go ahead and roll damage. A bit more description now that you have a chance to actually examine the whole setup. The dias itself is the same black obsidian like surface with blood red symbols carved into it that you saw at the front door. The pillars are of a similar material that apparently serves as the battery of the setup, and the heavy metal looking orbs rest on top of the pillars held in place by gravity and a few weak bonds of magic that allow the orbs to serve as conduits and a focus for the energy stored in the pillars.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 30, 2012)

Arianna sidesteps and swings her spear on the orbs, attempting to shatter one.[sblock=actions]5' step to P-2, swift: arcane strike for extra damage, std longspear attack P-4, Haste attack same orb.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 29/1, Current AC: 23 Haste
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *80'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: Bless +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(6 rds), Arcane Strike, Haste
Immediate Action:  If the eidolon goes to zero, transfer life force from Arianna to Teq  for the amount of damage dealt, leaving Arianna at least 2 HP.  So, the  suit stays in the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 30, 2012)

Tonris will move closer to the orbs. However doing so prevents him from taking any actions for this turn. Rex on the other hand decides to stay put, hoping that his small size and his location will protect him from the magic missle-like effect of the silly orb things.

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to O,-7[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Go ahead and roll damage. A bit more description now that you have a chance to actually examine the whole setup. The dias itself is the same black obsidian like surface with blood red symbols carved into it that you saw at the front door. The pillars are of a similar material that apparently serves as the battery of the setup, and the heavy metal looking orbs rest on top of the pillars held in place by gravity and a few weak bonds of magic that allow the orbs to serve as conduits and a focus for the energy stored in the pillars.












*OOC:*


I am suddenly not so sure that what he is about to do is such a good idea . . . . . sorry in advance if I kill every one . . . . .







As has happened so many times before, searing heat jetts forth from Heinrich's hand, though it is at a non-moving target. He has targeted one of the orbs!!!

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000   Used: 00
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 14/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Light              
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* -shield -
* Feather fall  
* Comp Lang 
* -magic missile - #

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E) 
* -scorching ray- (ev,E) 
* -Cat's grace-  
* Spectral Hand  

LEVEL 3       
* Dispel magic 
* -Fire ball- (**,ev,E)  
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

*Dispel Magic*
School abjuration; Level bard 3, cleric 3, druid 4, paladin 3,
sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V, S
Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target or Area one spellcaster, creature, or object
Duration instantaneous
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You can use dispel magic to end one ongoing spell that has
been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the
magical abilities of a magic item, or to counter another
spellcaster's spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had
expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can't
be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not
counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells. The effect of
a spell with an instantaneous duration can't be dispelled,
because the magical effect is already over before the dispel
magic can take effect.
You choose to use dispel magic in one of two ways: a
targeted dispel or a counterspell.

Targeted Dispel: One object, creature, or spell is the target of
the dispel magic spell. You make one dispel check (1d20 +
your caster level) and compare that to the spell with highest
caster level (DC = 11 + the spell's caster level). If successful,
that spell ends. If not, compare the same result to the spell
with the next highest caster level. Repeat this process until
you have dispelled one spell affecting the target, or you have
failed to dispel every spell.


If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an
ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by summon
monster), you make a dispel check to end the spell that
conjured the object or creature.


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2012)

Arianna's spear and Heinrich's seem to weaken the orb and it's connection to the pillar, but it still seems to have some functionality left in it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


oops - forgot the damage!















*OOC:*


wow, dice roller went wonky! 3 hp for the first roll


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2012)

Ni is appalled by the halfling's self-immolation.  The thought flashes through his mind, _How can a being who calls upon the life force of others be so cavalier with his own life?_  Still, now is not the time for such musings, especially since, thankfully, it appears as though there will in fact be time for them later.

Ni shakes these thoughts aside and turns his attention to the apparent danger of the summoning platform itself.  He calls out to the air elemental to attack the sphere the others are focusing on.  When he sees that this will likely not be enough, he animates the earth nearest the sphere to add to the assault.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons an Earth Elemental at O -5, 5' steps to N 0.

Wind elemental charges to Q -3, attacks sphere at P -4: 1d20+8=15, 1d4+3=5

Earth elemental attacks same pillar/sphere: 1d20+9=14, 1d6+7=13.

Forgot the +2 for flanking on both of those attack rolls: should be 17 and 16, respectively.  Apologies.  No worries if you exclude it.

I'm assuming the earth elemental can proactively assault the pillar/sphere; if it's too high, I'd like to retcon that summons to an air elemental if possible.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Haste - on Arianna, Ni - 3/4 rounds
- Summon Monster II - Small Air Elemental A - 39 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40 rounds remaining

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental's HP: 17/17

AC: 19 (Touch: 12; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental]Small Air Elemental (w/Augment Summoning)

17/17 HP
AC 17, Touch 14
Fort +6 Ref +6 Will +0[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


The pillars are short enough for a halfling to use the orb, so an earth elemental will do just fine.







Between Arianna's spear, which doesn't do as much damage it normally would though her strength is enough to make it still be noticable, Heinrich's fire damage, and the earth elemental slam, the integrity of the orb is broken to the point where it can no longer focus the raw energy. Tonris takes minor damage as one of the bolts shoots out right at him from the one he is standing by, but no one else takes a hit this round as 5 bolts burry themselves in the rock surrounding the room.

[sblock=Round 6]





Arianna  29(1)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich  14/22
 Ni  7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 26/30
air elemental  7/17
earth elemental 17/17

wild magic orbs (P,-7; S, -7; S, -4) 3 remaining[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. The orbs have an AC of 11, hardness of 5, 20 hp; piercing does half damage, elemental damage ignores hardness due to the orbs role as an energy focus making it so they couldn't add in extra protection on that front. Touching them counts as getting hit by one of the bolts as the energy discharges into your soft tissue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2012)

Heinrich is happy to see that the action of destroying an orb does not cause a cataclysmic event, and to celebrate he blasts the orb at P, -7 next!

[sblock= action] rinse repeat of last round.[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  0000   Used: 000
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 14/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* magic missile
* shield

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: see invisible
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2012)

Since the pointy end of her stick is not doing much, Arianna flips her spear around as she steps towards the next target.  The first swing misses, and the second wasn't as resounding as she would have liked.
[sblock=actions]swift: arcane Strike, 5' to R-3, Swing spear like a quarterstaff, haste repeat[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 29/1, Current AC: 23 Haste
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *80'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: Bless +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(6 rds), Arcane Strike, Haste
Immediate Action:   If the eidolon goes to zero, transfer life force from Arianna to Teq   for the amount of damage dealt, leaving Arianna at least 2 HP.  So, the   suit stays in the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 1, 2012)

Tonris stops to think for a moment and then shouts over the cacophony "Did we ever stop to think that our employer's might actually want to study these orbs?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Sunshadow, but you and I have very different definitions of wild magic...

My understanding of the term wild magic is drawn primarily from the old-school D&D Wild Magic Tables where you would roll a percentile dice after casting a wild magic spell and depending on the result you would get a random effect based on that roll that either replaces the spells effect, adds itself onto the spells effect, amplifies the spells effect, or weakens the spells effect. Some of these additional effects could be quite hilarious and chaotic.

Some sample effects include:

"Casters Clothes Itch"
"Caster Glows as per a Light Spell"
"Next phrase spoken by the caster becomes true"
"Caster pivots 180 degree's"
"Caster develops an allergy to all magical items"

and so on so forth. There are a few effects that are beneficial, but the ones that have funny or useless effects far out number the beneficial ones in Typical Wild Magic.

Which is why I find your trite, boring, flashy and predictable theatric orbs to be not very convincing in the wild magic department.

No offense intended.

EDIT: Oh yeah and my personal favorite effect when it happens to an attractive female character: "1,000 lbs. of nonliving matter within 10 feet of target vanishes" sorry to any actual females that are reading this XD[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Talking, Free Action[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, the CR and xp limits I was trying to stick to didn't leave room for the kind of thing you describe, and my focus was on the summoners with this as a annoying distraction. It may not be truly wild magic, but it did what I needed it to do given it's design limitations. I'll be sure to keep your comment in mind for future adventures regarding this lovely group of people, though, as I'll have more of a budget to play with.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2012)

_Why is he always trying to converse at inopportune times?  Even I know that now is not a conducive time to talk._

"I doubt they'll be very study-able when they're discharging energy!" Ni calls back, then proceeds to yell a few commands to his elementals.  They spring into action.

Ni moves into the room cautiously and tosses a small ball of acid at one of the orbs.

[sblock=Actions]Earth Elemental 5' to O -6, attack orb: 1d20+9=12, 1d6+7=11

Air Elemental moves to T -5, attacks orb: 1d20+8=18, 1d4+3=5

Ni moves to O -3, casts Acid Splash on orb at S -4: 1d20+6=21, 1d3=1[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> I'll be sure to keep your comment in mind for future adventures regarding this lovely group of people, though, as I'll have more of a budget to play with.



Don't mind me if I choose to sit that one out.  

Seriously though, DC, calling someone's work "trite, boring, flashy, and predictable" is in exceedingly bad taste, no matter what kind of disclaimer you try to offer.  _Especially_ when that person just spent the last few months running a game for us.  As sunshadow said, CR is a major limitation on what one can do.  You need to do a better job of respecting the other people you play with - differences of opinion occur, but there's no excuse for your repeated inconsiderateness.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Haste - on Arianna, Ni - 3/4 rounds
- Summon Monster II - Small Air Elemental A - 39 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40 rounds remaining

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental's HP: 17/17

AC: 19 (Touch: 12; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental]Small Air Elemental (w/Augment Summoning)

17/17 HP
AC 17, Touch 14
Fort +6 Ref +6 Will +0[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2012)

As Tonris continues to examine the pillars, he notices that each zap reduces the amount of energy stored in the pillar below, and probably would drain the pillar completely given enough time. The two closest pillars, in particular, seem to be more drained than the back two, which didn't have the release through the cultists' bodies that the other two did. Heinrich and the earth elemental combine to weaken the functionality of one of the orbs, which only shoots out one bolt this round that goes over Heinrich's head to slam into the the ceiling behind him. Arianna and the air elemental are unable to weaken their target as much, and two bolts fly from it once more, one of which buries itself partially in Arianna's toe, doing some very minor damage. The last remaining orb fires off it's bolts harmlessly.

[sblock=Round 7]





Arianna  28(1)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich  14/22
 Ni  7/30; 1 dex damage
Tonris 26/30
air elemental  7/17
earth elemental 17/17

wild magic orbs (P,-7 (14 damage, 1 bolt only); S, -7; S, -4 (5 damage)) 3 remaining[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. The orbs have an AC of 11, hardness of 5, 20 hp;  piercing does half damage, elemental damage ignores hardness due to the  orbs role as an energy focus making it so they couldn't add in extra  protection on that front. Touching them counts as getting hit by one of  the bolts as the energy discharges into your soft tissue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

"maybe we stand back und vait out power to be drained, Tonris?" asks Heinrich, backing up carefully.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2012)

Arianna continues swinging the back end of her spear, but it is not as aerodynamic as the pointy end.  She still connects cracks the sphere some more.

[sblock=actions]swift: arcane Strike, Swing spear like a quarterstaff, haste repeat[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 2 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 29/1, Current AC: 23 Haste
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *80'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: long spear
Conditions: Bless +1 attacks and saves vs fear.(5 rds), Arcane Strike, Haste
Immediate Action:    If the eidolon goes to zero, transfer life force from Arianna to Teq    for the amount of damage dealt, leaving Arianna at least 2 HP.  So,  the   suit stays in the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 2, 2012)

Tonris' continued entreaties, combined with his observations, sway Ni.  The gnome backs off, and calls to the elementals to stop as well.  "Miss Arianna, perhaps we should just let the spheres burn themselves out?"

[sblock=OOC]Ni'll move completely out of the room and let the orbs release all their energy.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 0/4 hours
- Summon Monster II - Small Air Elemental A - 38 rounds remaining
- Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 39 rounds remaining

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]
Small Earth Elemental's HP: 17/17

AC: 19 (Touch: 12; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental]Small Air Elemental (w/Augment Summoning)

17/17 HP
AC 17, Touch 14
Fort +6 Ref +6 Will +0[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2012)

"Ja, frauline Arianna, I vood agree vith ni."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just for clarification, where did I communicate to Heinrich the fact that the pillars hold the charge of the orbs and that if we were to just let the pillars continue to fire off, they would eventually run dry?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> Tonris stops to think for a moment and then shouts over the cacophony "Did we ever stop to think that our employer's might actually want to study these orbs?"




ooc: no target audience specified here


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


One way or another, the message is able to get across and the party is able to get out of the room without any more hits.







Watching from the doorway, it takes a couple of minutes for the last of the pillars to run out of juice, and it's safe to come back in and check out the dead bodies and the platform. The two that died immediately have absolutely nothing of value on them, and appear to be beginning acolytes. The tiefling and the halfling are more interesting. Both of them are wearing fancier robes and were clearly higher up in the food chain of the cult. They also both have a couple of interesting and useful magic items between the two of them. Examining the dias more thoroughly, the platform itself does a have a ring shape on it from the writing, but like the pillars do not seem to be holding magic right now. You think that the intent was to fill the pillars up with energy, and use the orbs to direct that energy to create a temporary holding cell in the middle of the dias. Finding nothing further of interest in the room, you return to the main room and have a chance to plot your own course without having an obvious threat for the first time since entering the facility.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
The Summoning Chamber CR 6 2400 xp total/600 xp each

Treasure
Wand of Create Pit (5 charges), Potion of Cure Light Wounds, MW Light Crossbow, MW Dagger (x2), MW Slingstaff[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


You can do any healing you want before moving on, but I thought I would give the common room map again so you could think about your next move while you do so.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Can we get an update on the Time Based XP we currently have accumulated up till now please?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

What were the pillars and spheres made of? anything valuable? can they be removed for further study?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2012)

*GM:*  Tonris, you are currently sitting at 9616 xp (7584 to start this part off with, 1350 encounter, and 682 time). You will easily level before we are done, though not likely before the next fight. Heinrich, It would take a long time to try and dismantle pillars, embedded as they are in the dias, and the orbs are all quite heavy, being multiple people carries even with Arianna's strength. The materials are definitely unusual, but you don't know about valuable. The piilars seem to be a variation on the obsidian black dias material, while the orbs are an unusual metal alloy.


----------



## Qik (Jul 4, 2012)

Ni's fatigue begins to show as the group makes their way out into the common room.  He attempts a smile.  "All's well that ends well, eh?  Though it looks like we've got a little more to inspect down here..."

The gnome sets about summoning his companion, with much less flash than usual.  A minute later, Lu sits there, blinking and smiling, though unmoving, as the demon's thorn is still stuck in his side.  Ni turns to Arianna.  "Mademoiselle, would you mind gracing me with your skills?"

[sblock=OOC]SK - need a heal check to remove the thorn.  I'll roll Aid Another.

If we've got more to do, we might need to seriously consider a rest.  Ni still has one good fight in him, maybe two, but after that, he'll be tapped out.  And if the fights are anything like the last two, I'm not sure that Ni could handle one.

Ni's at 7 HP and has taken 1 Dex damage, so he's in serious need of some healing.  Once Lu's de-thorned, he'll go scout for us.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 7/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 (Current: +1)

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 1/4 hours

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 4, 2012)

"If it's not too much trouble, do you all think we could rest for a while? I kind of have used up most of my spells for the day, and will be of little use if we get into further fights down here. I would very much like to recover my spellcasting abilities before we investigate any further into this place." Tonris explains to the others. Rex coos a little growl of agreement with Tonris.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

Heinrich is sporting a few wounds himself, fresh blood oozing out even.









*OOC:*


sorry if I grossed anyone out - I have to pack an abcess wound twice daily so i have a fresh gory picture to go by, however that is no excuse to be callous.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 4, 2012)

Arianna starts administering proper healing to everyone, starting with Lu's thorn.

[sblock=Healing]Lu gets 12, may need more.  Ni is at max-2, one dex damage.  Both will heal overnight if we rest. Tonris, Heinrich and Arianna are at full.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 10', 20'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: 

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 3 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 5 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: 
Conditions: 
Immediate Action:     If the eidolon goes to zero, transfer life force from Arianna to Teq     for the amount of damage dealt, leaving Arianna at least 2 HP.  So,   the   suit stays in the fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

Heinrich bows low in gratitude. vee stay here fur naben, or keep goink. You say spells nicht goot? vee stay then?


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

"Thanks Ms. Arianna!  I feel almost-but-not-quite right as rain."  The gnome gives a single hop and taps his feet mid-air to demonstrate his almost-but-not-quite right as rain-ness.  He rubs Lu affectionately on the head.

"Now then, sleep: I'm pretty much all for it, but I've concerns.  Such as, not doing it here.  Or at least, not down here: perhaps upstairs where the lizard people slept?  That could be safer.  But not down here.  Else-e-tively, should we be concerned about letting some undue horror escape while we rest?  I had thought the stone we magic-ed away was a permanent seal, but with all the humanoids down here, it would seem as though they could actually come and go.  If so, then I'm not sure us taking a much-needed rest in between sorting things out would be a problem."

"I could always let Lu take a look for us."  The eidolon's eyebrows raise at the prospect of more thorny demons.

[sblock=OOC]I have a scroll of Unfetter; casting it on Lu would allow him to scout way ahead.  Then we could at least see what we'll be dealing with.  Of course, this would let any remaining baddies know we're here if he gets caught, but I'm not sure how something already doesn't know we're here, given the massive explosion in the common room.  

Sleeping down here seems like a great way to get us all killed, so if we do sleep, I vote we do it somewhere else.  The top floor should be well defensible.  [/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 28/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 (Current: +1)

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 1/4 hours

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just looking around the main room, the doors on the east wall are both plain single stone doors, more or less the same size with some variation due to the individual opening they had to fill. The remaining double set of stone doors on the west wall are also plain. The floor in front of each of these doors indicates frequent use and they have some minor gaps around the edges as if getting a perfect fit was not a major concern. The double doors at the end are made of the now familiar obsidian black material, and aside from the pair of handles, are unadorned. This set of doors, along with the doors to the summoning chamber, have been fit perfectly with the opening, and the floor shows slightly less frequency of use.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]with the ruckus those wild orbs caused, I am surprised what remains of any occupation down here isn't already making a beeline to intercept us in order to salvage their operation...

The problem I see with sleeping in the top floor of the tower is that it is also easily destroyable... just take Heinrich's fireballs (as an example) for ammunition and launch them at the towers foundations and we would be pretty much dead.

We may not be in an overly defensive spot, but if it is a choice between dying in a collapsing building and dying in an underground catacomb that seemingly has fairly sturdy structural integrity... I know which I would chose.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Point taken about napping at the top floor.  Still, I think staying down here is just asking for trouble.

If the upper floors are out, I'd say we camp right outside the tower.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 5, 2012)

"In the other main room, we have six barricade benches, and only four doors.  So, we use the barricades to block the doors and give us a bit of protection, and we keep them separated down here instead of letting them roam and regroup."


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

Ni smiles in enthusiastic acceptance, then trundles over with Lu to inspect the doors.  "That's a great plan, Madam Arianna, your usually brainy self.  Just need to make sure the doors open outward, not inward, yeah?"










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 28/30
AC: 17 (Current: 16)(Touch: 13 (Current: 12), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5 (Current: +4), Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 (Current: +1)

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 2/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 4/5
- 2: DC 18; 1/3

Active Magic: 
- Mage Armor (on Lu) - 1/4 hours

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2012)

The set of stone double doors opens into the hallway or room beyond like the summoning chamber doors did; the rest all open into the common room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2012)

"das ist goot stragety...Ve set Vatches, Ja?"


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, the door that does open into the hallway kind of muddles things.  We may be setting ourselves up to be ambushed.  As roughshod as we are currently, we'll be in much more dire straights if we get jumped while we're sleeping, watch or no.

I'm not trying to draw this out, but sleeping down here seems like a bad idea if we're not able to ensure our safety.  If I'm alone in my concern, I'll back off, but I'm not comfortable with the plan/circumstances as-is.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We have the thunderstones, alchemist's fires, acid flask to toss at things.  The wand of create pit in the doorway does a decent job of blocking advances.  The wand of Summ Monster helps as well.  And if we get overwhelmed, it is a straight run north and out the way we came in.  So, I think we can barricade and hold up here just fine.
We have the terrain advantage here.  They have to spend a round opening a door to find trouble.  So, we have a round to wake.  The don't get intel of what is in the room until they open the door.  (That is as long as nobody got away through a different door before the fireball.)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2012)

You set up the barricades to your advantage, and are not bothered even once as you rest. The closest you get is someone seeming to attempt to briefly open the barricaded doors to the east, but without any followup when they don't budge.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2012)

Yaaaawwwwwnnnn.
Heinrich drinks and eats from his rations as he prepares his spells through study.

When he finishes he stands and brushes himself off, little tendrils of flame consume dirt and grime on himself and his clothing. He next moves his hans as if washing and his skin becomes clean - little motes of sparks fall as dieing embers to the mine shaft floor. Then a little bit of humming and he moves as if applying cologne and bursts of sparks fly from him.
[prestidigitation to freshen and clean up. sparks are fluff only.]

VV please note the change in spells preped VV
[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* magic missile
* shield

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 8, 2012)

Wary of their environment, Ni's spirits are buoyed by an uneventful evening.  "I must say, Mademoiselle Arianna, I was skeptical, but it looks like you made the right call informed by the right observation buoyed by a wise mind.  Your insights are always appreciated," he ends, with a flourish of a bow.

"Now then, fellas-and-fella-ine, where to begin?"   After a bit of consideration, Ni points to the obsidian door set into the western wall.  "I myself say we leave that sucker for last, but that's just a thought."  He raises his eyebrows a few times in accentuation of his point.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 8, 2012)

"I knew Tanager's blessings would protect us.  Here we had control.  Outside we would have had an open field with nothing to block their paths.  The coral bed is the best bed to sleep in, not the open waters."  Looking over the current situation, "That wooden door is probably the best bet to start with.  The summoning room was right behind it and did not connect, so it's room should be fairly small.  Easiest to deal with the little things first.  Maybe it is a closet full of treasure."

If you want to do the summoned search party again, I can bring in a rock head too.  I just can't talk to him.  How do you say _'Obey him'_ in terran?"
[sblock=suggesting]The wooden door (first) counter clockwise from the summoning room.  If up is north, it would be the western door, but Ni thinks that is obsidian and dangerous.  It looks to me that the bottom door is the big nasty one to save until last.

Tricky but, Arianna can cast SMII as a mermaid to get a small earth elemental, Ni can give orders to search while Arianna spends 10 rounds resummoning Teq back.  The end of the ritual as Teq appears forces the elemental to disappear. [/sblock][sblock=Ni]Your poison stat damage also heals 1 overnight too, so it is back to full.[/sblock][sblock=casting buffs]After Teq has been summoned, Cast Extended Mage Armor with rod, Cast Extended Longstrider with rod.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: 
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2012)

[sblock=clarification]The remainining east and west doors are stone. The sothern door is the one that is the obsidian.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2012)

Arianna said:
			
		

> I just can't talk to him. How do you say 'Obey him' in terran?"




Heinrich answers with, "հնազանդվել նրան"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 9, 2012)

while all of this is going on, Tonris and Rex are in deep reserved meditation with one another. Tonris spending the time to regain his spells.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 9, 2012)

Arianna thinks better of the situation, "Maybe taking my battle suit off is not such a good idea.  You have a lot of rock heads to call on.  We can go with them for a while."

"So, this door then? (pointing west) That door over there (pointing east) had a visitor last night.  So, we know we have a fight there when we want to get to it."


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

Ni frowns at Heinrich.  "I think your bad Terran drove Miss Arianna off her plan," he chides.

"That's okay, Miss Arianna, I can call upon a friend to have a look.  Here, rock, have a look for us, please," Ni says, tapping a sizable stone with his palm.  It enlarges, animates, and then nods in agreement before moving off.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons an earth elemental, has him peek into the western (i.e. non-obsidian doored) room via earth glide, and (hopefully) check back in to report what he sees.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2012)

The earth elemental reports empty rooms. After some questioning, you get the impression that is the work wing of the complex as the elemental seems to describe work rooms, labs, and lecture rooms. Curiously, most of the smaller side rooms were still completely empty, as if they were intended for uses not yet developed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Heinrich answers with, "հնազանդվել նրան"






Qik said:


> Ni frowns at Heinrich.  "I think your bad Terran drove Miss Arianna off her plan," he chides.












*OOC:*


 for the record, it was actually Armenian


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well, whatever it was, it wasn't Terran, since Heinrich doesn't speak it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2012)

"Okay, we can retrieve any interesting trinkets from there later.  How about that door next?" pointing to the one in the north east corner.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

"Sounds good to me, Mademoiselle."  Ni them grunts a translation to the earth elemental to check the northeast room out.










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2012)

The eastern doors both prove to be ends of the same hallway. This appears to be their living quarters, with quality of sleeping options ranging from multiple bunks in a single room to multiroom suites. There also appears to be a sick room with medical supplies and such. As with the working area, many of the rooms appear to be empty, but there are about a dozen dead bodies that appear to have committed suicide in creative and gruesome ways.There is one bronze door in this section that the earth elemental cannot pass or go around as the walls around it seem to block any such movement. You're thinking it might lead to the same place the large obsidian doors open up to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock= oops] he speaks auren and ignan! but not terren![/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2012)

Ni inspects the door to see if it is safe, and open, before suggesting they try and enter it.  "Miss Arianna et al, wouldya mind having a look?  Door inspection is not my forte, as much as that may surprise you all."

The elemental has a look, too.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]you actually say "et al" in character?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 11, 2012)

Arianna looks, "It's stone."  Smiling, "Oh, interested if it is trapped?  Well..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking at the final southern door, you realize that the obsidian like material is stone but not stone at the same time, which is why the earth elemental cannot go through it. It appears to be neither locked nor trapped. There are a couple of handles in the middle of the set of double doors, and great care seems to have been taken to fit the space properly for the doors, something a bit unusual from what you've seen thus far. Only the summoning chamber doors have received anything close to this level of treatment.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]not to nitpick, but unless the walls of the hallway on the otherside of that door are also lined with said material, shouldn't the earth elemental simply be able to shift into one of the walls on this side of the door (not the door though), then travel through the walls to the other side of the door instead of traveling through the door itself?

Also to take a note out of the book of the Avatar: The Last Airbender TV Series... if there is even the smallest impurities in the refining process of the ore that was used to make that bronze door... the Earth Elemental should be able to pass through said door as the Minerals that made up the Ore are technically earth, and unless it has the most absolutely perfect refinements made to it, it would still have traces of those minerals once it has been made into bronze. Hence why Earth Benders can metal bend in Avatar: the Last Airbender, and why Earth Elementals should be capable of traveling through metal doors (with the possible exception of platinum).

EDIT: I also would like to propose that since the Elementals as are defined by most games based on Dungeons and Dragons (Pathfinder included) are in fact actually based upon the Alchemical Elements of Western Europe and not the Periodic Table of Elements. Then it is feasible to argue that metal in all of its variations would fall under the category of the Earth Element since most metals are found in the earth with the exception of those that fall to the earth from the stars. Thus those rare Star-Metals such as Platinum & Gold, would be immune to Earth Elementals, but would instead likely fall under the category of Fire Elementals.

Crap Perrin just told me exactly what the Earth Elementals burrowing ability can do. I still say the Elementals should be able to burrow through the minerals in lower quality metals seeing as how there is no way to completely remove those minerals, especially in metals such as Bronze. But I can't change the rules as written. That doesn't change the fact that my displeasure at your Elemental Proofing the room is significant.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Actually, it's not the material stopping the elemental, it's some kind of magical barrier that anyone with spellcraft (which is all of you) thinks is as much to keep something in as it is to keep something out. The doors are the only way in or out, and they seem to be non regular stone for a reason, though what that reason is you don't know just yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

Ni frowns, concerned about this magical barrier.  "Can any of you fine folksies tell what's impeding my earthy friend here?  I may have a connection with magic, but I'm not exactly learned."

Ni also whispers something to the elemental in its native language.

[sblock=OOC]Ni actually isn't trained in Spellcraft, so no checks for him, unfortunately.  Hopefully someone can identify this spell, since if it's something that blocks him from summoning, that'll obviously have a big effect on any potential battle plans.

Note: Ni asked the elemental to prevent anyone from charging into the room before they're all ready.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It's a modified wall of force. You can't make out the details of how it is modified, but it's functionality is basically that of a wall of force, only it seems to emphasize chaotic magic protection above the base protection. I'm perfectly willing to share the information in character whenever I can once I know what you want, but you have to ask the questions first.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

Ni looks to the others.  "Well, shall we see what lies behind door number...what is it, four?  Five?  Oh, whatever..."

"Lady Arianna, what would you say to a little, uhm, _enlarging_, in case there's danger beyond?"

[sblock=OOC]I know you're a reasonable GM, sunshadow.  

Once everyone else gives their readiness, Ni'll cast Guidance on the elemental, then have it open the door (presuming that's possible).
  [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], do you think it'd be helpful to have Ni to cast Enlarge Person on Arianna before we go in?  Assuming there's space for it.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 12, 2012)

"Yeah, lets try that.  But if it gets small and I have to squeeze in there, then dismiss it."
[sblock=actions]Arianna accepts the enlarge spell and has the longspear in hand.  While Ni is casting Enlarge Person, Arianna will cast Shield upon herself.

With that spellcraft roll, not really sure what is on the door.  But, she is a healer with a lot of HP.  So, she should survive.

When we are ready, Arianna will open the door.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22+4shield-2size = 24
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50'*
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Longspear +8, 2d6+7+1 Arcane Strike with 20' reach 

MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours), Shield (40 rounds), Enlarge Person (40 rounds)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions:[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 13, 2012)

Tonris examines the door, not quite sure what to make of it. He also examines the magic surrounding the area around the door trying to determine the exact make up of the area's magical essence.

Meanwhile Rex is cooing next to Tonris trying to make it's presence known.

Once all of that is done Tonris taps both himself and his familiar once each with the wand of mage armor so that they are both protected by the magical force in the wand.

[sblock=OOC]Going to cast Detect Magic, then use the skills Spellcraft, & Knowledge (Arcana) to determine the nature of the magical wall of force.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2012)

"ein moment bita," Heinrich casts a spell then nods his readiness.

cast shield


[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* magic missile
* shield

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2012)

You realize after examining it that it appears to be a wall of force combined with a protection from law effect, with a weaker protection from good effect, that seems to wrap around the whole room, having only been altered around the doors to allow entry while maintaining the protection when the doors were closed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2012)

"Vy das protection so much??" Heinrich is about to touch it but is rectant to do so at the last second.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2012)

Arianna opens the door to see...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Arianna opens the doors up to reveal the sanctuary, with columns leading to an altar at the end with a couple of figures standing by the altar, though you can't make out to many details about the figures from here as it seems even darker than you would expect with no lights being present; there seems to be benches and seats on the sides of the room and the room seems to narrow as it approaches the altar, though you can't see far enough beyond the altar from your current location to see how much farther it extends. A female voice that seems to invoke every possible emotion at the same time speaks as the door opens, "Please, come in and help us consecrate our master's newest home." You get the impression that she was waiting for you, and you immediately hear that voice, and another gruff male voice starting to cast spells in the darkness. One spell is obvious, as one of the figures grows in size; the other is not immediately apparent. Arianna can also make out a creature off to her left along the east wall. 

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 17]The male voice seems to be casting divine favor.[/sblock]

[sblock=round 1]





The room has had Protection from Law, Protection from Good, and Darkness cast on it and they feel pretty permanent, functioning in a manner similar to _desecrate_; these spells affect everyone in the room.

Arianna 33(29)/33(29)
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 22/22
 Ni 30/30
Tonris 30/30

Female Sorcereress
Male Cleric; enlarged 30 rounds; divine favor 10 rounds
Magenta Dretch
Red Dretch; Hidden (DC 26 to see; don't forget to account for distance)[/sblock]









*OOC:*















*OOC:*


The party is up. Who has a light source? I'm assuming you had those cast ahead of time. Ni, did you have Lu summoned or not before opening the door? Remember the spells in effect in the room and  location of light sources as you take your actions. Oh, and enjoy the  fight, it should be entertaining to see how you deal with it. I'll  reveal more details about the room and it's occupants as you can see  more.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am merely guessing we all can attempt the spellcraft check. I will wait for any opposition before reading the spoiler block


----------



## Qik (Jul 14, 2012)

"Oh brother..." mumbles Ni.  "I'm not sure if I want to help this lady with any of her chores."

[sblock=OOC]Lu is not currently summoned.

Ni had been casting Light on himself since we first entered, so he would have continued to do so.  Also, Ni cast Enlarge Person on Arianna right before we entered, so she should be matching our big friend at the other side of the room.

I had a few questions before I acted.  One, Elementals would not be affected by the Protection from Law/Good, yes?  I can roll a knowledge roll for this if you want to determine if Ni knows this IC, because it's the first time he's faced this situation.

Also, if I end up wanting to summon a grig, would that be okay?  Might not, but it's an option.

Did the earth elemental exhaust his time?

Ni doesn't not think it's a good idea to enter the room.  I tend to agree with him.

Actions pending.[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic: 
Summon Monster II - Small Earth Elemental - 40/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]HP: 17/17

AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +3 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +9 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2012)

"Haste might be helpful..."  Her muscled legs are ready to charge in to the darkness, but she pauses for a split second for one of the buffers to drop their spell before she runs out of range.  "Dretch to the left! Casters at the end of the room are mine." she warns for those without night vision.
[sblock=action]delay until Ni or Heinrich casts something, possibly haste[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Satin Knights said:


> "Haste might be helpful..."



When do you know your magic-user has entered into his own?  

When everyone starts asking for buffs!  

Just teasing: that's why I picked it, after all.  I just think it's funny.  It's like Ni became a "cool kid" all the sudden.
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 15, 2012)

Tonris enters the room, looks around, and immediately feels the effects of the Protection from Good Spell affecting the surrounding area. However he ignores it as he doesn't actually have any summoned creatures nor is he himself summoned. Hoping ot spot the spellcasters in the room, he looks around as quickly as he can. He then tries to determine the types of spells that are in the room, with the added help of a Detect Magic spell of his own. He then attempts to determine the nature of any arcane creatures or extra planar creatures that he can see in the room.









*OOC:*


God my dice suck today.







[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (42 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 15, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Lu is not currently summoned.
> 
> Ni had been casting Light on himself since we first entered, so he would have continued to do so. Also, Ni cast Enlarge Person on Arianna right before we entered, so she should be matching our big friend at the other side of the room.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]If you don't apply celestial to the summoned creature, it follows it's natural alignment, so elementals would be unaffected, but you still have be able to give accurate orders, which is not impossible, but is not automatic either, as the elemental first has to get into a position that allows them to give proper intel to you, and you have to be able to speak their language.

Ni would be able to make a reasonable guess at the above due to presence or absence of the celestial template. As long as he would have good reason to know the creature's natural alignment, as he would with the grig, he would be fine.

The earth elemental actually popped while you preparing to open the door. The sleeping quarters section wasn't huge, but it definitely took almost all of the available time it had.[/sblock]

The creature close to you appears to be another dretch.


----------



## Qik (Jul 16, 2012)

"Go get 'em..." Ni murmurs to Arianna with a wave of his hand.  Her and her companions feel suddenly quickened.

[sblock=Actions]Thanks for the clarifications, ss.

Ni casts Haste on the gang (Tonris' familiar excluded).  Ni then moves to S8.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Current: 18) (Touch: 13 (Current: 14), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 10/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
Haste: on Ni, Tonris, Heinrich, Arianna - 1/4 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 5-hasted*

Actions:
cast shield

[sblock=special info]
round 2
move 15 feet south, 5 feet west to arrive at W,7
std action cast burn hnds o acid
move [haste] back to start at T,8

Effects active:
Haste from *ni* 
   +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
   All of the hasted creature's modes of movement (including land movement, 
   burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice 
   the subject's normal speed using that form of movement.
   rounds: 00000[/s]
shield from *self*
   Shield creates an invisible shield of force that hovers in front
   of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The
   disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus
   applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force
   effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell
   failure chance.
   rounds 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000[/s]
[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* magic missile
* -shield-

Level 02
* Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

After Ni does the honors, Arianna charges in and tries to strike the cleric.  The spear clangs off of the pillar on its way to its destination, missing wildly.
[sblock=actions]Arianna: Neutral, Aura chaotic; Swift: Arcane Strike; Charge to AA8-AB9, longspear 20' reach attack large cleric
Have one AoO if Dretches or Cleric moves 10', Sorc has cover, negating AoO[/sblock][sblock=ooc]I think Haste doesn't allow a mage to move, cast, move. Need Shot on the Run or Spring Attack equivalent

Grr: Nat 1!![/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/29, Current AC: 22+4shield-2enlarge+1haste = 25
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50', 80' *with Haste
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +8, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Longspear +8, 2d6+7+1 Arcane Strike with 20' reach 

MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours), Shield (39 rounds), Enlarge Person (39 rounds)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: Haste, Charge +11 to hit, (AC 23), Arcane Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ni didn't move before he cast; it was just cast, then move.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Not Ni, Heinrich tried to move, cast, move.  At least he didn't end up in Arianna's charge lane. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


just using haste to its fullest!


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 17, 2012)

*Tonris - Level 4 Witch - Hasted / Rex - Familiar*

Tonris steps to just in front of the entrance to the room, and then begins giving an expanded Oratory on the vices of performing such acts of evil as summoning demons, as well as why the existence of demons should be kept in the realm that the demons originate from. He takes his time spending as much time as is necessary to expound on these details.










*OOC:*


Damn my dice have been sucking royal *** lately






[sblock=Enthrall (Will Save DC 16 to negate)]For as long as I maintain this spell, and assuming the creatures listening fail their saving throws, they give me their undivided attention, and have an attitude of friendly. Any potentially affected creature with a race or religion that is unfriendly to my own would receive a +4 bonus on their saving throw. Those who fail their save lose awareness of their surroundings as their entire attention is devoted to my character and what he says.

A target with 4 HD or more, or a wisdom score of 16 or more remains aware of their surroundings and have an attitude of indifferent. Further it gains a new saving throw if it witnesses actions that it opposes.

The effect lasts as long as my character speaks or sings to a maximum of 1 hour. Those affected take no actions while I speak or sing, and for 1d3 rounds there after while they discuss what it is I have said. Those entering the area must also successfully save or also become enthralled. The speech ends if my character loses concentration (but the 1d3 round delay still applies) or do anything other than sing or speak.

If those not enthralled have unfriendly or hostile attitudes towards my character. Then they can collectively make a Charisma Check to try to end the spell. For this check use the Charisma bonus of the creature with the highest Charisma Bonus in the group. Others in the group may make Charisma Checks to assist. The Heckling ends the spell if their check beats my Charisma Check. Only one such challenge is allowed per use of the spell.

If any of the members of the audience become attacked or subject to any overtly hostile actions, the spell ends immediately and all members of the audience become unfriendly towards my character. Each affected creature with 4 HD or more or a Wisdom score of 16 or more, immediately becomes hostile towards my character.

I am uncertain, but I think the Player Characters also need to make a save against this spell as well...[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Will get an update later tonight. Work has been kicking my butt.


----------



## Qik (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries, ss; I'd figured as much.  Catch your breath.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 18, 2012)

The party for the most part is hesitant to enter the room, except for Arianna, who finds a nasty reception waiting for her. The cleric turns out to be a dwarf, and is wielding a long chain with a heavy ball at the end of it. It reaches out and smacks the mersummoner hard as the sorceress launches a ray of enfeeblement at the same target. Both of them just laugh at Tonris' oration, giving him no mercy as they simply laugh,  "Who said the goal was to bring the demons here? They are welcome to their realm, having stolen it from others. We seek far greater results than merely summoning a bunch of weak, miserable cowards who have no concept of what true chaos is capable of." The dretches don't seem to be doing anything.

        *GM:*  Notes on the room and it's inhabitants: The dwarf is the only normal thing about the room. The sorceress looks like she could have come from the land of chaos herself; though still predominantly tiefling in appearance, there is just something weird about her appearance. Her skin seems to flow and ooze around her body, and she just has this aura of strangeness to her. The room is very similar; unlike the rest of the place, which was standard old mine shafts with some refinement work here and there, this room is just plain bizarre. The only flat surfaces are the floor, the top of the seats, and the top of the altar; every other surface has the feeling of freshly dried ooze and mud, and seems to go whatever way it pleases without getting in the way. Behind the sorceress is a double door sized opening that appears as solid black darkness, and even darkvision is unable to penetrate it. In all, the feeling that comes to mind is not actually demonic, but primordial.     

[sblock=round 2]





The room has had Protection from Law, Protection from Good, and Darkness  cast on it and they feel pretty permanent, functioning in a manner  similar to _desecrate_; these spells affect everyone in the room.

Arianna 33(16)/33(29); enlarged 38 rounds
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 22/22
 Ni 30/30
Tonris 30/30

Tiefling Half Demon Sorcereress
Dwarven Cleric; enlarged 29 rounds; divine favor 9 rounds
Magenta Dretch
Red Dretch slightly damaged[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Enthrall is easily broken by the extremely charismatic sorceress. Arianna needs a DC 15 Fort Save to avoid taking 5 strength damage (success means she only takes 2 strength damage).


----------



## Qik (Jul 18, 2012)

Ni curses in each of the four elemental languages.  He is just not a fan of all this adversariness.

The gnome blows hard, and the unusually-strong gust coalesces behind Arianna.  Ni calls out to the creature in its native language.
[sblock=Auran]"Kill the oozing lady!  Don't hit my large friend in front of you!"[/sblock]The elemental rushes to obey.

[sblock=Actions]Ni summons an Air Elemental to Z8, 5' steps to S7.

It enters its whirlwind form, moves around Arianna so as to avoid her, and then whirlwinds the tiefling lady.  Should be able to get two hits in; will end the turn in her square.  Must make a DC 12 Reflex save to avoid each hit, and another save to avoid getting picked up in the whirlwind.  It does not provoke an AoO in its whirlwind form.

Whirlwind damage: 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7[/sblock] 









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Current: 18) (Touch: 13 (Current: 14), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
Haste: on Ni, Tonris, Heinrich, Arianna - 2/4 rounds
Summon Monster II - Air Elemental - 1/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental Stats]
Small Air Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +6 Will: +0
Perception: +4
Initiative: +7

Melee: Slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks: whirlwind (DC 12, 10-20 ft)[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 18, 2012)

Arianna continues to attack the dwarf, landing one solid strike while the other seems to slide off his armor.

[sblock=actions]swift: arcane strike, std and haste attack against the cleric dwarf[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/16, Current AC: 22+4shield-2enlarge+1haste = 25
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50', 80' *with Haste
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Longspear +9, 2d6+6+1 Arcane Strike with 20' reach 

MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours), Shield (38 rounds), Enlarge Person (38 rounds)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: Haste, Arcane Strike, partially enfeebled, STR 19 (balanced against enlarge), AC 25[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 5-hasted*

Actions:
round 2/4 haste
move 20 feet south, 5 feet south west to arrive at X,8
std action cast Burning hands of Acid; REFLEX 18 FOR HALF; DAMAGE=5D4
move [haste] back to start at T,8

[sblock=special info]

Effects active:
Haste from *ni* 
   +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
   All of the hasted creature's modes of movement (including land movement, 
   burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice 
   the subject's normal speed using that form of movement.
   rounds: 00000
shield from *self*
   Shield creates an invisible shield of force that hovers in front
   of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The
   disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus
   applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force
   effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell
   failure chance.
   rounds 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
*AC [WITH SHIELD & HASTE] 19; TOUCH 17 FF 12*

[SBLOCK]
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6
[/SBLOCK]

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* magic missile
* -shield-

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E,*) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Will get an update up sometime tomorrow. Tonris still to go this round.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 21, 2012)

Tonris sends a distraught mental emotion to Rex intoning the compunction to stay put. Meanwhile Tonris himself enters the room and proceeds to to within range to launch one of his more dangerous spells at the Dwarf. This he hopes is not a fatal mistake. However once within range he takes a defensive posture and proceeds to cast a fan of destructive fire energy at the Dwarf.

[sblock=Actions]Hasted Move to Square AC-8.
Standard Action: Defensively cast Burning Hands on the Dwarf.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Both Heinrich's and Tonris's cone spells fail to have the full impact they would prefer, but they aren't completely without effect, although the dretch seems to yawn at the sheer lack of danger it's in. Tonris finds himself in complete darkness, and effectively blind. The air elemental once more stirs up a lot of dust and debris as it piles through the oddly shaped room, knocking stray bits off the ceiling and walls, smoothing them over in the sections it touches. It is unable to catch the sorceress in it's wind, but it does do some damage. 

In a surprise move, the dretch fall back to near the altar. Arianna is able to time her attack just right as she jabs the one that Heinrich had been harassing as it passes between the pillars, doing a fair bit of damage to it as it falls back. Meanwhile, from the cloud of dust surrounding the back of the altar, Arianna sees 2 flashes of energy, and Ni would have received words of pain from the elemental except that the cleric was simultaneously casting silence on the doorway, cutting off the wizard and the summoner from any and all sounds within the chamber itself.

[sblock=round 3]





Black square = The room has had Protection from Law, Protection  from Good, and Darkness  cast on it and they feel pretty permanent,  functioning in a manner  similar to _desecrate_; these spells affect everyone in the room.
Red outline = Silence spell (4 rounds)
Grey Outline = Dusty Cloud of Debris (Partial concealment 5' away; complete concealment farther away) = 1 round

Arianna 33(16)/33(29); enlarged 37 rounds
 Compy 15/15
Heinrich 22/22
 Ni 30/30
Tonris 30/30; effectively blind without a light source

Tiefling Half Demon Sorcereress
Dwarven Cleric; 7 damage; enlarged 28 rounds; divine favor 8 rounds
Magenta Dretch
Red Dretch seriously hurt[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 21, 2012)

To cut the number of opponents, Arianna focuses on the magenta dretch in an attempt to take it out.  Stabbing it twice, she has severely wounded it, but it still stands.  "The cleric is in the same place.  Fire again!  The others disappeared into the whirlwind dust."
[sblock=actions]free talk, swift Arcane Strike, std attack, hasted attack[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/16, Current AC: 22+4shield-2enlarge+1haste = 25
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50', 80' *with Haste
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Longspear +9, 2d6+6+1 Arcane Strike with 20' reach 

MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours), Shield (37 rounds), Enlarge Person (37 rounds)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: Haste, Arcane Strike, partially enfeebled, STR 19 (balanced against enlarge), AC 25         [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2012)

Heinrich notices the sound having been dampened, moves into the room looking for targets and a place to cast. he finds both with luck!

move to Z,11 = 35 feet [south 15, south east 20] [haste augmented]
cast magic missile at magenta drech

[sblock=special info]

Effects active:
Haste from *ni* 
   +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
   All of the hasted creature's modes of movement (including land movement, 
   burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice 
   the subject's normal speed using that form of movement.
   rounds: 00000
shield from *self*
   Shield creates an invisible shield of force that hovers in front
   of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The
   disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus
   applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force
   effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell
   failure chance.
   rounds 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
*AC [WITH SHIELD & HASTE] 19; TOUCH 17 FF 12*

[SBLOCK]
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6
[/SBLOCK]

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* -magic missile-
* -shield-

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E,*) 
* scorching ray (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ni and Tonris still to go this round. We may have to work with changing coordinates on the current map as I don't know how fresh my backups are mapwise and my desktop appears to have just died on me after a power outage.


----------



## Qik (Jul 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just flew home from my weekend travels.  Will post tomorrow.  Thanks for the patience/understanding.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 24, 2012)

Tonris tentatively steps closer to wear he thinks the Cleric is, after hearing what Arianna shouted. Once in that spot he defensively casts a spell that should render the Cleric far less effective in fighting amongst him and his allies. Though to cast this spell effectively he will need to be able to touch the cleric. So he cautiously places his hand out in the direction he thinks the cleric is hoping to land a soft unnoticed blow on the cleric.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Touch of Idiocy on the defensive after 5 foot stepping to square AD-9. This will require a melee touch attack against the cleric, so I am rolling for that. If I am reading this correctly I have a 50% miss chance, so if I roll a 1-50 I miss.

Touch of Idiocy lasts for 40 minutes, and does not allow for a saving throw. It does however allow for Spell Resistance. So I will include a caster level check vs. that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 25, 2012)

"Oh brother..." grumbles Ni as the sounds of battle suddenly go mute.  "This has just not been our day or two."  The gnome moves across the door, then summons an earth elemental within the chamber.  The elemental charges at the nearest available target.  Further in, the wind elemental continues to harass the sorceress.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to S10, summons an earth elemental at X6.

Air elemental 5' step to AG8, attacks the sorceress: 1d20+6=11, 1d4+3=4

Earth Elemental charges to AD6, attacks Dretch: 1d20+11=14, 1d6+7=13[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Thanks for bearing with my absence.

From your flavor text, it sounds like the Air elemental took some damage; how much?[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Current: 18) (Touch: 13 (Current: 14), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
Haste: on Ni, Tonris, Heinrich, Arianna - 3/4 rounds
Summon Monster II - Air Elemental - 2/40 rounds
Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental - 1/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Air Elemental Stats]
Small Air Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +6 Will: +0
Perception: +4
Initiative: +7

Melee: Slam +6 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks: whirlwind (DC 12, 10-20 ft)[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm shooting for an update on Sunday. Hopefully life will calm down a bit by then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have had a health issue, been moving and dealing with an internet access issue. now moved. issues resolved.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 30, 2012)

Arianna takes out the left dretch as Tonris steps up and tries to touch the dwarf. While the mermaid thinks the witch successfully landed the attack, she actually cannot tell from the dwarf's demeanor as he was already behaving so erracticly. Meanwhile Heinrich steps in and is just able to see the dwarf long enough to hit him with a couple of magic bolts before he runs out of light to see with. Again, Arianna sees them hit, but they have no effect. Ni stays outside the room and summons another elemental, who charges forward beyond the gnome's ability to communicate, and the rest of the party hears an annoyed squelch as its fist slams into the remaining dretch; the air elemental misses the sorceress completely. As if Arianna was already a bit confused about the tactics that her foes were using, the dretch summons a stinking cloud with the same center point as the silence spell while the dwarf and the half fiend ignore the party and focus on the elementals; the dwarf takes a short step and one shots the earth elemental and the sorceress finishes ff the air elemental with a couple more magic missiles. Being cut off by the silence and now the stinking cloud, Ni knows nothing about anything going on inside the sanctuary while Tonris and Heinrich find themselves enveloped by darkness.

[sblock=round 3]




Black square = The room has had Protection from Law, Protection  from  Good, and Darkness  cast on it and they feel pretty permanent,   functioning in a manner  similar to _desecrate_; these spells affect everyone in the room.
Red outline = Silence spell (3 rounds), Stinking Cloud (2 rounds)
Grey Outline = Ignore

Arianna (AA,AB-8,9) 33(16)/33(29); enlarged 36 rounds
 Compy (V-6) 15/15
Heinrich (Z-11) 22/22; effectively blind without a light source
 Ni (S-10) 30/30
Tonris (AD-9) 30/30; effectively blind without a light source
Air Elemental dead
Earth Elemental dead

Tiefling Half Demon Sorcereress (AH-8)
Dwarven Cleric (AE,AF-9,10) 7 damage; enlarged 27 rounds; divine favor 7 rounds
Magenta Dretch dead
Red Dretch (AE-6) 3 hp left[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. No new map so I included most recent coordinates with the other character information. Ni is effectively cut off from the rest of the party and his summons by the silence/cloud kill section. Heinrich and Tonris are effectively blind until they find a light source from here on out.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 1, 2012)

Since the dretch seems to be a coward, Arianna focuses on the enlarged dwarf with her attacks.  Landing two solid blows, Arianna advises Tonris ("The cleric is down." or "Hit him again!", GM's answer)
[sblock=actions] swift Arcane Strike, std attack, hasted attack both on the dwarf[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP 37/0, AC 15, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 37,  Current AC: 19
CMB +2, CMD 14, Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +8 . . Move 15', 25'
MW Long Spear +2, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +4, d8
Dagger +1, d4 or thrown +3, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 33 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)
Loot chosen: Ring of Protection +1

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 4/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +14, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 33/29, AC 18, 12 T, 17/21 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 33/16, Current AC: 22+4shield-2enlarge+1haste = 25
CMB +7, CMD 18, Fort +5, Reflex +3, Will +8 . . Move *50', 80' *with Haste
Claw/Claw +7, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach 
MW Longspear +9, 2d6+6+1 Arcane Strike with 20' reach 

MW Darkwood Speargun +5, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +7, d4+4 or thrown +4, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +4, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (8 hours), Longstrider (2- hours), Shield (36 rounds), Enlarge Person (36 rounds)
In hand: Longspear
Conditions: Haste, Arcane Strike, partially enfeebled, STR 19 (balanced against enlarge), AC 25         [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


The dwarven cleric is still up, though clearly not looking in very good shape.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]are we inside of the zone of silence where Tonris and Arianna are at, or is that further back? I ask because the answer will affect the spell that Tonris uses.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 1, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> [sblock=OOC]are we inside of the zone of silence where Tonris and Arianna are at, or is that further back? I ask because the answer will affect the spell that Tonris uses.[/sblock]




The zone of silence is the red outline area back by the entrance. you not inside of it where you are down closer to the altar.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 1, 2012)

the little dinosaur sends Tonris a most displeased emotion letting him know that something not so pleasant is going on back near the entrance to the room. Tonris sends the reply emotion saying that a similar problem is happening further into the room.

Once that is out of the way Tonris takes aim at where he thinks the Cleric is and casting defensively he proceeds to attempt to land a loud ear piercing scream on the cleric.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Ear piercing Scream Defensively into the square that Tonris thinks that the Dwarven Cleric is located. If successful the Dwarf will need to make a Fortitude Save. If the Dwarf fails it takes 2d6 points of sonic damage plus it is dazed for 1 round. If it succeeds it negates the daze effect and takes half damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 17 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 30 Current // 30 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +8 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +4

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 // Damage: 1d6+1 // Critical: 20/x2 // Double Weapon // Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 // Damage: 1d3+2 // Critical: 20/x2 // 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 17, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 13 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 4d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to hold things up, but I had a question.  I had planned on summoning an earth elemental and having it earth glide by the stinking cloud (via column 4).  Am I able to do that?  I seem to remember the earlier earth elemental having trouble gliding into the room, but from what I see of the magic you have up, it should be possible.  I can speak Terran, so communicating shouldn't be a problem.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Sorry to hold things up, but I had a question.  I had planned on summoning an earth elemental and having it earth glide by the stinking cloud (via column 4).  Am I able to do that?  I seem to remember the earlier earth elemental having trouble gliding into the room, but from what I see of the magic you have up, it should be possible.  I can speak Terran, so communicating shouldn't be a problem.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]It would have to go through the doorway like everybody else and you would have to give it instructions before it entered the silence zone, as the spell doesn't say anything about telepathic communication, but other than those restrictions, I don't see why you couldn't.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm sorry, but I'm not sure you've answered my question.

Instead of going through the doorway, I want to send the elemental through the earth (map-west, via earth glide), so as to avoid the cloud.  I see no reason why this can't be done, but since you didn't allow it to do this during our scout mission earlier on, I wanted to check first.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 2, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]I'm sorry, but I'm not sure you've answered my question.
> 
> Instead of going through the doorway, I want to send the elemental through the earth (map-west, via earth glide), so as to avoid the cloud.  I see no reason why this can't be done, but since you didn't allow it to do this during our scout mission earlier on, I wanted to check first.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]The magic barrier blocks every way into the room except the 2 doors, the one you came through, and the one you found leading from the living quarters to the sanctuary.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 2, 2012)

Warily eyeing the smelly fog before him, Ni concentrates as far into the chamber as he can, and summons another earth elemental, only hoping it can avoid the toxic fog.

The elemental appears, quickly assesses the situation, and charges at the closest foe.

[sblock=OOC]Ni summons an earth elemental at Z6.  Elemental charges to AD6, attacks dretch.

1d20+11=19, 1d6+7=10[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Current: 18) (Touch: 13 (Current: 14), Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
Haste: on Ni, Tonris, Heinrich, Arianna - 4/4 rounds
Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental - 1/40 rounds

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock][sblock=Small Earth Elemental Stats]Small Earth Elemental
HP: 17/17
AC: 17 (Touch: 10; FF: 17)
CMB: +6 CMD: 15 Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Perception: +5
Initiative: -1

Melee: Slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks: earth mastery (+1 attack/damage if both it and foe are on ground, -4 if opponent is airborne or waterborne.)[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Waiting on Heinrich to finish the round off. The dretch is dead; the dwarf is still up, though very much teetering.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 5-hasted*



sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Waiting on Heinrich to finish the round off. The dretch is dead; the dwarf is still up, though very much teetering.












*OOC:*


Sorry, got mixed up in the move. still settling down.







Heinrich, still under the haste moves rapidly through the silenced zone. Finding darkness and unease he continues until he bumps into xxxx then moves east and south east until he finds a wall. he follows south untill he finds yyyy the moves to the west to avoid that person
Move 1 and 2: 30 feet south to Z,8; 5 feet east, 15 feet SE [finds wall] to AB,11; southwest 5 feet, using the pillar to navigate, then 5 feet west and finds the scorcerer[?]

if this is right so far, will you let me now? I will be casting a spell defensively at this time


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, got mixed up in the move. still settling down.
> ...




The key I needed to know in all of that is that you're casting a defensive spell. You'll find out shortly why that is. Go ahead and cast your spell, and it will be time for the fun update of the encounter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


kk







cast defensively burning hands of acid

[sblock=math]

base dc 14 +2 [feats: school] +1 feat: elemental] =17
dam 4d6
save no
spell res yes

concentration check:
dc 15+ 2x sl=19
vs
d 20+ 4 [int] +5 [cl]= +9
note:
Ranged touch attacks provoke an attack of
opportunity, even if the spell that causes the attacks was cast
defensively.
pg 170 of srd pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=special info]

Effects active:
Haste from *ni* 
   +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
   All of the hasted creature's modes of movement (including land movement, 
   burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice 
   the subject's normal speed using that form of movement.
   rounds: 00000
shield from *self*
   Shield creates an invisible shield of force that hovers in front
   of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The
   disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus
   applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force
   effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell
   failure chance.
   rounds 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
fire jett [su] damage: 1d6+2 DC 16 Unused:  00000 00   Used: 
 -Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg 
 -Range: 20' line

Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +5  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Melee: Att +02 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2, range 10 feet, type P/S
Dagger, Thrown: Att +04 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6

HP: 22/22
*AC [WITH SHIELD & HASTE] 19; TOUCH 17 FF 12*

[SBLOCK]
AC [NORM] 14; TOUCH 12; FF 12
AC [W/ SHIELD & CAT'S GRACE] 20; TOUCH 20; FF 12

ATTACKS [RANGED] WITH CAT'S GRACE
Crossbow, Light(+1) : Att +7  Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20/x2, range 80 feet, type P
Dagger, Thrown: Att +6 Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20/x2 range 10 feet, type P/S
Ranged touch attack +6
[/SBLOCK]

SPELLS

Save DC:          
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level                            
* prestidigitation   
* Detect Magic       
* Dancing Lights          
* acid splash        

 Level 01 
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)  
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
* -magic missile-
* -shield-

Level 02
* -Burning hands of acid- (A,ev,E,*) 
* -scorching ray- (ev,E) 
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Cat's grace

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Fire ball (**,ev,E) 
* Haste  

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power

spells per level:

cast through bonded item: 
Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 [+4 recallable (pearls of power) 0000]
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2012)

The sorceress laughs a maniacal laugh of a lunatic as Heinrich douses her with flame and acid, and her next actions seem to confirm the impression. The dwarf and the once-a-tiefling both put both of their hands on the altar and start to chant in the same gruesome sounding tongue you heard earlier amongst the cultists. As they do so, their voices crescendo and at the height of the volume, the modified wall of force surrounding the room collapses in on the altar, bringing all of the magic inside the sanctuary with it and trapping it inside the altar. Everyone feels strange as it passes through them, but feel no lasting ill effects beyond having all active spells dragged along with the wall as it passed; magic items are temporarily drained and suppressed (4 rounds) as it goes by them, but otherwise also suffer no long term damage. 

One positive side benefit to all of this is that several flickering dim lights along the edge of the sanctuary are revealed, allowing the humans to see a bit, although they might wish they could go back to the darkness given the way the shadows dance across the bizarre room, and the clear swath carved out by the air elemental doesn't help matters any. Aside from the door you entered, you can now see what is clearly meant as a private door for the priests behind the altar; its surface is black, but closer inspection reveals that it is in fact bronze.

The effect passes as quickly as it came, and when it is gone, the only active magic in the room is the altar itself, which seems to absorb any detect magic spells that touch it. Even the elemental is gone, sucked into the altar, which is currently appears as a swirling mass of colors on its surfaces. Anyone within 10 feet of the altar feel the insides of their bodies mildly uneasy as they seem to want to try to rearrange themselves where ever it is easily possible to do so. The dwarf, now normal size, and the sorceress, her flesh still oozing a bit, lie dead on the floor beside the altar. Neither of them seem to have any magic on them anymore, and you suspect that the direct touch allowed the altar to draw all of it in with ease.









*OOC:*


Congratulations, you just helped create a minor slightly evil, very chaotic artifact. All opponents are dead and we are out of rounds even though the encounter still isn't technically over because you now have the altar turned artifact to deal with.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2012)

"Was ist das? Nicht ist goot, Ja?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2012)

Not understanding what is going on, Arianna runs out of the room and behind cover of solid stone wall.
[sblock=actions]Full withdraw 80'[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps a bit selfishly, Ni's first thought at the rushing collapse of the room's magical barrier is to be glad he remained outside of it.  He warily hovers at the room's entrance until he sees that his companions are ultimately none the worse for wear.  "Is everyone...is every beast and body..._alright?_" he asks hesitantly.

He cautiously makes his way into the room, inspecting the alter magically and becoming none the wiser for it.  Frowning to himself slightly, he nods absently in agreement of Heinrich's observation.  "Nein, Herr Heinrich."

Ni racks his brains to see if he recognizes the ceremony, then turns his attention to the door behind the alter.  "Perhaps I should send a scout in there?  Should be able to get through with the barrier now gone."

[sblock=Actions]Know Planes/Arcana/Religion (same modifier) plus Guidance: 1d20+6=18 to glean something from the ceremony.

A well-timed Aid Another might put me over the top...

We can probably scout the next room with an earth elemental, as long as no one has any other thoughts.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
None

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2012)

The party watches the altar as Ni sends an elemental to check out the door. The elemental has no problem moving about, and finds a simple preparation chamber typical of what you would find in most churches where the vestments and other instruments of the service are stored. It opens up into the living quarters near the larger suites. Meanwhile, the altar glows bright with lots of swirly colors for a while, but eventually settles down to a mottled gray and black swirl. Otherwise nothing happens, although the sensation of your insides being turned inside out remains. Ni isn't able to think of anything specific that ties into the events that just unfolded, but some of the minor experiments he helped Andolyn with seem to be along the same lines, so maybe she could provide enlightenment on the current problem. The immediate problem of what to do with the altar remains however; it is clearly a powerful and dangerous artifact, and not something you want falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2012)

*Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Wizard 5*

Heinrich racks his brain as to what to do with the alter artifact.









*OOC:*


ya know, I don't think this dice roller likes me


----------



## Qik (Aug 9, 2012)

Ni sits on a small rock, contemplating the object for a few minutes, then hops up.  "I'm going to summon Lu."

Upon being summoned, Lu shudders slightly in the object's presence.  The eidolon is not a fan.  Still, it maintains its composure.  "Lu, m'boy, would you mind searching the back room there for something worth finding?  Anything of note would be of note."  Lu trundles off on its rather vague mission, while Ni returns to his uncharacteristically-silent contemplations.

"I wonder how one would destroy the sucker?"

[sblock=OOC]Lu Perception + Guidance: 1d20+9=29  It'll be looking for anything interesting in the priest's chambers.

Any ideas on how to destroy the thing?  I'm not sure if my last knowledge roll would be applied to the gleaning of this information; if not, I can roll again, or ss can roll for me.

It's too heavy to move.  We could send someone back to Silverton to contact Andolyn - how long would that take, ss?  Might not be practical.

I'm obviously open to other tacts, but so far they seem few in coming, at least for me.  [/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2012)

Arianna continues to hide outside the room for a little longer.  When Ni wonders how to destroy it, "I ain't touching it.  Anything that can swallow up summoned beasts can be left alone."  Teq is rather intimidated by the alter and not going to take anything for chance.  They spend their time healing up the damage Teq received.
[sblock=actions]cast Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon twice, back to full hp, out of summoner spells[/sblock][sblock=ooc]No idea what to do with it.  Too big to move. We don't have the firepower to collapse the room and bury it.  So, leaving sounds good to both Arianna and Teq.[/sblock][sblock=XP]Is the battle done enough that we earn our XP?  Arianna should be somewhere within about 300 xp of leveling and has DMCs to burn.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 personally, it scares the fecal matter out if me.







Heinrich just shakes his head and takes a step bak. "not sure."









*OOC:*


 still waiting to know if a 16 Know arcana gives any thing. Alsl trying Know: religeon, and planes


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Heinrich reaches the same conclusions that Ni did, that it resembled some of the minor tasks that Andolyn had requested help with. Lu finds nothing of immediate value in the room, though the clothes and such may be useful in tracking down who these freaks were, between the symbols and the tools considered sacred enough to store here. It would take about a day of hard travel to reach Silverton from here. Just to save time, an extended search of the living quarters yields only some papers written in some strange language found in the suite you believe belonged to the two tieflings. Ni and Heinrich are able to make the educated guess that it is probably some form of Abyssal, and that was probably what the final ritual was spoken in as well.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tonris is able to piece together a few more bits about what just happened. They seemed to be using the modified wall of force to contain and than trap the rest of the magic inside the altar in an effort to create what to them would have been a holy(or unholy as the case may be) relic that they could base their services and rituals upon.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry, stuff in real life just came up and I kind of became unable to post easily. I am also curious about our XP for that last encounter.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

It isn't over yet. You still have to figure out how to deal with the altar.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> It isn't over yet. You still have to figure out how to deal with the altar.












*OOC:*


In that case if you wouldn't mind too horribly, I would like to make a couple of checks and inquiries myself.







The first thing Tonris does is attempt to determine if there is any writing on the Altar. If so he will ask one of the other mages if they have "Read Magic" Prepared, and if so suggests that they cast it in hopes of deciphering any magical writing on the Altar. If not, then he will attempt to decipher it using more mundane methodology. With that done, and knowing that the Altar absorbs any magic pointed at it directly, Tonris doesn't even bother to attempt to cast Detect Magic at the Altar. He instead tries to determine the exact nature of the altar from a variety of different sources of information provided to him via his training as a witch on the Isle of Ille Esse. Tonris also attempts to translate the papers that were found in written in what is assumed to be abyssal.

Then once his initial examination of the altar is concluded, Tonris asks the Altar "Are you intelligent enough to speak?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

The knowledge checks I had rolled already and were what gave you the previous information. 

Examining the documents confirm your suspicion, but lack the one critical element, the precise spell that did the actual entrapping of the other magic. The altar itself continues to have the swirly surface, but there is little else you can learn from the altar itself short of directly touching it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am probably going to regret this...







Tonris shrugs and says "Well better me than anyone else I suppose." And reaches out and touches the Altar for a brief second.


----------



## Qik (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Lu, being unkillable and severely less powerful, would have been a better choice.  Or an elemental, for that matter.  Too late now.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Actually not necessarily. What if the Artifact has properties that bind an Elemental on it's home plane for a certain duration making it inaccessable for that duration. Additionally the Artifact has demonstrated properties that absorb any spells that it comes into contact with almost immediately. I doubt using an Elemental would have given you any additional information other than the fact that it does the same exact thing to spell-like abilities as well. Our best bet of learning additional information is to have one of us mortal beings touch the artifact, for better or ill[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


At least you're chaotic; otherwise that could really have hurt. Just don't be lawful and touch the thing. The effects are random based on what magic it absorbed and the individual's alignment.







Your insides churn as you approach the altar to touch it, and as you touch it, you feel yourself being pulled toward the abyss as your body changes. You manage to pull back, but the changes to your body persist, at least for now. Your face is now that of a half-orc, complete with tusks and a bite attack, your hands resemble bear claws, your skin toughens, giving you +1 natural armor, and your alignment changes to chaotic evil. You also have the effects of protection from law, divine favor, and shield on you. You get the sense that all of these changes are all temporary, but you don't know precisely how long they will last. They are supposed to last 24 hours, if the notes are accurate, but the notes also suggested that the altar may not be at full power immediately, requiring time to fully absorb and contain all the magic trapped within.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


*Rules Question* Since my character is now technically Chaotic Evil. Am I allowed to behave in an Evil manner.... i.e. attacking allies and witholding important information and all that evil stuff that chaoticly evil people do? Or do the rules of Living Pathfinder's non-PvP clause still bind my character. Because if they did, being Chaotic Evil would simply be horribly unfun.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just bear in mind, it's far more chaotic than evil. Attacking allies would still be stupid. Withholding information would depend on the information. Overall, the altar cares far more about chaotic vs lawful than good vs evil. Evil just kind of comes with the territory of being from the abyss.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Also, your compy clearly does not like whatever just happened and seems very reluctant to have anything to do with you currently.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 11, 2012)

The now Malformed Tonris says to the others "The Altar is of no harm to us. Feel free to touch it. It merely increases your strength and alters your appearance. That is all." After saying that he begins casting each and every one of his remaining spells into the Altar without regard for how the others in his group will react to this.









*OOC:*


OOOOH Ominous Font Color Change!!!

Spells to be cast into the altar include: Cure Light & Moderate Wounds (or possibly Inflict Light & Moderate Wounds, depending on if energy type changed when alignment changed), Ray of Enfeeblement, Guidance, Resistance, Detect Magic, and Stabilize.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2012)

Arianna continues to hide outside of the room.  After sneaking a peek and seeing that Tonris has changed, she readies her longspear in case of a new fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2012)

Heinrich takes another step back.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2012)

The swirls on the altar speed up a bit as it absorbs the new magic; otherwise, nothing much of interest occurs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2012)

"I think ist very not goot idea. best ve all step back." Heinrich takes his own advice and steps back.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 13, 2012)

"Nonesense, this Altar is nothing other than an Altar to the high Gods. It will do you no harm." Tonris says.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 14, 2012)

An hour goes by and nothing else happens.









*OOC:*


Is anyone else planning on doing anything, or should I just fast forward to when the effect wears off of Tonris? That will take a total of 15 more hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Heinrich would just stand and watch. Just to make sure no one else does something crazy.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 14, 2012)

Arianna gets bored and go loots the other rooms thoroughly.[sblock=ooc]vote for fast forward.   Arianna is not going to 'roll the dice' on magics she doesn't understand.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I am up for whatever, I don't really feel like doing anything other than trying to power up the artifact and trying to coax my allies to touch the artifact themselves. So take that for what its worth.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll give Qik until Monday to respond before moving ahead.







Arianna finds little of actual value around. There are signs that they expected this place to develop into something big and important, but most of the rooms are still at least partially unfinished, and the receipts found in the main suite of the two tieflings suggest that wealth was going out just as fast as it came in to provide supplies for building and the magic work they had to do to create the complex. Even the labs and alchemical chests yield little more than what you had already found. The others are pretty bored; occasionally, the altar swirls liven up a bit, but otherwise nothing much happens. It is now quite clear that the altar itself is a passive magic item, doing nothing in and of itself save storing magics and releasing them into anyone who touches it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2012)

"Vee neet magnificent disjunction to cast at alter"chimes Heinrich, off handedly.


----------



## Qik (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - I had posted some things in the AFK thread warning of my out-of-town-ing, but maybe hadn't been too clear.  I'm at a conference until the middle of next week, and don't really have the head space to contribute in any considerable way until I get back.  I'd vote to fast-forward, though, as I can't think of any meaningful course of action.

Sorry for disappearing on you all.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hadn't caught that; either way, last way was not a good week to be trying to update the game seriously for me.







Time passes, and the effects on Tonris start to fade in bursts, until only half orc head and the bear hands remain. As the party is watching this, waiting for the final effects to wear off, they hear someone coming in the entry way. Prepared for the worst, they take up defensive postions, but find that is only Andolyn, along with some of her adventuring friends. She is relieved to see that you are alright, though a bit concerned about Tonris' appearance as the paladin with her hastens to secure the area around the altar and identify it's properties. You find a seat, and as you are telling her and one of her other companions your story, the final effects fade, and Tonris is back to normal. Andolyn is quiet for a few minutes before speaking, "You have done well. When you get back to Silverton, if you could let Lord Maskon and my husband know that I shall return as soon as possible, but that I have some business to attend to elsewhere in the meantime, I would appreciate it. If you are willing to wait for my return I will try to answer whatever questions you may have about what just transpired here." With that, she joins the paladin in investigating the altar. 

The trip back to Silverton is uneventful, and you are able to deliver the message to Lord Maskon before Gendrew insists on being your host and having you stay in their rented home until such time as his wife returned. The passing days are filled with good food, relaxation, and whatever other errands/hobbies/tasks that the party members feel like doing. After about a week, Andolyn shows up just before supper, tired, but not looking overly worried. After a quick supper, she invites you all into her private study, and after putting up the proper warding spells, brings the conversation around to the events in the cult's lair. "Now then, I am sure that you are all at least a bit curious about what was going on with that cult and the altar, and while I cannot guarantee that I have all the answers, or that I will share all of them that I do have, I am willing to at least hear what questions you have, and hopefully satisfy most of your concerns. To get the obvious question out of the way, the altar is secure for now until it can safely be destroyed. It is in good hands, and you need not worry about that detail."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


The encounter is over, but I'll wait to calculate xp until the end of the question and answer rp session as that is the last thing remaining before the game ends.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 7 The Sanctuary 3200 xp total/800 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 20, 2012)

"That isn't the obvious question, nor the obvious answer. The question that should be asked, is why were these people trying to create an altar to entities that predate the Demons that we have all come to know and love as a whole?" Tonris says, having been the only one that actually touched the Altar and thus the only one that actually knows the Altar's true purpose.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Andolyn smiles as Tonris speaks. "Perhaps inevitable would have been a better word than obvious. As to your question, the entity the altar was built for is, unfortunately, only just barely known to me or anybody I know, which means it is an obscure and ancient entity indeed. What little I was able to glean seems to suggest a creature that thrives on pure chaos. Driven deep into the far depths of the Abyss by the demons we know today, it seems to have recently found an small, but unstable, forgotten outlet to the Material Plane, and was trying to secure a source of, well, we aren't really quite sure what it is trying to accomplish, truth be told. Whatever it is, it is almost certainly not what those cultists you found were trying to accomplish; to it, the cultists were probably convenient vessels and no thought was given to the possibility that they might have their own agendas. The cultishs' intent was much clearer; they sought to encourage chaos to force a change in the Material Plane back to it's primordial state so that the act of creation could begin anew, only with them at the helm controlling it this time."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2012)

"das ist question i ask too. They vanted got hood, Ja? is easier to limbo a world they want made." Heinrich shakes his head in dismay.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

"If it was godhood they sought, they would have made extremely dangerous and capricious gods. No, I do not think they sought that specifically, though it is, in effect, what they would have achieved. Rather, it seems more that they sought a playground to play out their own fantasies, desires, and interests, and thought that the Material Plane would be an ideal playground that would provide them with both a playground and an opportunity to get vengeance on those who dared to cast them out of 'normal' society at the same time. To read any further intent into their actions, as well as the actions of the strange entity, is to over complicate the situation. Neither was thinking long term, simply what seemed to accomplish their immediate goals."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 21, 2012)

"Ja." he says simply. He does glance suspiciously at torus several times though.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 21, 2012)

Arianna is disinterested in the guesses upon guesses as to what the cultists were up to.  When the Storm Lords want to unleash chaos, the skies swirl and waters churn from horizon to horizon.  This little rock made weirdness in one little room.  It is not the work of godlings.  Arianna feels a bit uncomfortable when Andolyn says the alter is "safe" without giving specifics.  She just sits quietly listening to the others.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 22, 2012)

[sblock=Arianna]You get the impression she is being as truthful as the situation allows. The only thing she really seemed to hold back on was the details of the handling of the altar, and you are pretty sure that those details are not being shared with much of anybody who does not absolutely need to know them. Otherwise, she simply seems tired and relieved that the situation was contained when it was, and she seems to be answering your party members' questions as truthfully as her own knowledge and the need to keep word of the altar from spreading any further than absolutely necessary allows her to.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2012)

[sblock=gm]Okay.  That is good.  I was sort of dreading it going the other way and sensing that she was leader of the cult. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I can't think of any other thing to do here


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 23, 2012)

"Well, that alter is safely hidden now, so is our job done?  I want to get back to Venza.  The air is too dry here and lacks the taste of salt."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2012)

"Yes, you have done all that can reasonably be asked of you. Feel free to stay here while you finish whatever business you have remaining in Silverton; otherwise, the baron's exchequer has been informed that you will be showing up shortly to get paid for your services. Perhaps our paths shall cross again, and you can once more provide assistance to me and my fellows. There are dangers to this world that assault it daily, and the ranks of the defenders are always looking for aid and renewed strength." With that, she very wearily nods, and heads off to bed.









*OOC:*


Game is over; I am working on the math now, and should have it posted later shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2012)

Heinrich give a bow and clicks his heels together with a *SNAP*! as she leaves.









*OOC:*


 H is ready to leave back to venza as soon as he is paid.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2012)

Numbers are up in the first post, and just need to be reviewed by [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION].


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> Numbers are up in the first post, and just need to be reviewed by [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION].




Oops!  You can ignore my PM to you asking if you needed me to approve the numbers; looks like I jumped the gun before I checked out all my notifications.  I'll try to get the numbers checked tomorrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION], [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION]

I approve the numbers sunshadow21 has in the first post.  Congrats on a successful run!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 26, 2012)

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], not that it's too big of a deal, but someday they might actually be useful to have. How many DMCs did I rack up?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 26, 2012)

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] , thanks for the adventure. I really enjoyed it.
 [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] , I apologize if I ruined the adventure for you completely. But I hope you were able to enjoy the adventure to some extent. I didn't mean to ruin anything for anyone.

@ Everyone else, I hope you all had a good time in this adventure, and I look forward to adventuring with you again


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], not that it's too big of a deal, but someday they might actually be useful to have. How many DMCs did I rack up?




I forgot that part.  My apologies. 
122 days at .07 DMC/day = 8.54 DMC for sunshadow21.  I'll go update the wiki with those now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2012)

[MENTION=2486]Al[/MENTION]l: I enjoyed this game!


----------



## Qik (Sep 5, 2012)

Ni is relieved when Lady Andolyn shows up.  The gnome is happy to hand over the reins to someone with greater knowledge of the situation.

He is quiet on the way back to Silverton, and remains so for the days to come, compliments to Gendrew for his cooking aside.  Something about the experience seems to have shaken him deeply.  While the gnome doesn't get into the details, he does hint in private conversations that his concerns center around the idea that people would use the art of summoning, of transporting and opening routes for life forces throughout the planes, for such nefarious ends.  Andolyn's detailing of the cultists' efforts to bring chaos back into the world only further secures Ni's troubled feelings on the matter.

When the gnome heads back to Venza with the others, he does so with a heavier heart than when he left.  Despite this, it's clear he appreciates the companionship of his comrades, with whom he's shared the experiences of the last few weeks.  He wishes the Baron and his crew all the best in their continual securing of the region, although his thoughts return to the lizardfolk, whose lives were changed so fully so unexpectedly.  The cheery gnome has been given a lot to think about, indeed.

[sblock=OOC]All: Sorry once again for petering out towards the end there.  It was an unfortunate alignment with RL busy-ness.

  [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] - My thanks for the adventure.  It was a lot of fun, both for its story and for its challenges.  It provided a lot of opportunities for building Ni's character, too - he'll find it hard to be the naively cheery gnome he has been after these recent events.

  [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] - Don't sweat it.  The adventure was hardly ruined.  The concerns I outlined to you via PM were definitely real, but I appreciated your open and honest discussion about them.  Part of what we do here is learning how to interact with others, which is always a work in progress.  I very much appreciate the consideration.

Will see you all again soon, I'm sure![/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------

